#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-17
<vubuntor050> Chao cac anh
<vubuntor050> cac anh vui long huong dan em cach cai dat cvip tools duoc khong a?
 * yen-thao ủa sao thằng bạn em nó cài U bằng wubi nhưng nó không kết nối được wifi
<_Tux_> yen-thao: ubuntu nó ghét thằng bé :)
<yen-thao> nó bi disable
<yen-thao> _Tux_: :( anh khéo đùa
<n2i> yen-thao: join bao giờ thế?
<yen-thao> đã Active driver nhưng vẫn không được
<n2i> yen-thao: Ubuntu nó "human" lắm :D
<yen-thao> n2i: 8h23
<n2i> không thích là nó không chơi cùng đâu đó
<n2i> _Tux_: nhẩy!
<_Tux_> Ubuntu trọng nữ khinh nam mà
<_Tux_> theo chủ nghĩa mẫu hệ
<yen-thao> n2i: lại đùa:)
<_Tux_> :))
<yen-thao> _Tux_: vậy anh là nữ à?
<yen-thao> vậy có cách khắc phục không
<n2i> yen-thao: lại còn phải hoi
<n2i> hỏi
<yen-thao> em tìm kiếm cách khắc phục nãy giờ cho nó nhưng không được
<n2i> máy gì?
<n2i> sao hem test livecd?
<_Tux_> yen-thao: nâu
<yen-thao> n2i: không biết nữa nó cài bằng wubi rồi nó tháo lại cài
 * _Tux_ xài Windoof
<yen-thao> rồi nó pm cho em hướng dẫn nó mấy cách nó vẫn làm không được
<n2i> yen-thao: biểu là Ubuntu không chơi với máy có window -))
<yen-thao> n2i: có gặp cái máy nó đâu biết máy gì?
<n2i> bộ nó không nói được hở?
<yen-thao> n2i: :( vậy để chiều nay đem cái livecd vô test cho nó xem:(
<yen-thao> n2i: em có hỏi đâu mà nói:)
<n2i> đó là tại em
<yen-thao> n2i: chắc chiều nay mệt với nó rồi
<n2i> hic, làm gì mà mệt với nó?
<n2i> nó là ai?
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> nếu test bằng livecd bắt được wifi thì phân vùng cài đặt cho nó
<yen-thao> n2i: bạn thôi
<yen-thao> n2i: còn không bắt được wifi;)) thì núp luôn^^
<yen-thao> n2i: chứ nghỉ là gì?
<n2i> thì việc gì mà phải mệt với nó?
<n2i> mệt với máy nó mới đúng chứ ;)
<yen-thao> n2i: anh lúc nào cũng suy nghỉ tối đen
<_Tux_> yen-thao: làm gì mà mệt với nó =))
<n2i> tật hem?
<n2i> thật hem?
<n2i> _Tux_: ;)
<yen-thao> _Tux_: lại thêm 1 người đen tối;))
 * _Tux_ trong sáng vkl
 * yen-thao nó học hệ điều hành mà không biết sử dụng linux hix
<n2i> quote: "***_Tux_ trong sáng vkl" yeah
<yen-thao> định xúi nó sử dụng liveusb cho rãnh nợ^^
 * n2i sắp về tết, tính làm cái usb multiboot, đi đâu còn..khoe :D
<yen-thao> n2i: khỏi;)) anh chuẩn bị vài triệu mua vài chục cái bao lì xì là được rồi bảo đảm anh nổi như cồn^^
<n2i> :(
<n2i> chúng nó đưa vào trại ngay trong tết luôn ấy chứ
<yen-thao> n2i: trại gì cơ?
<n2i> trại gì em thử rồi hẵng biết ngay :D
<yen-thao> n2i: ý anh là cướp ngân hàng->lì xì->Xu tè->Giạm trai à^^
<yen-thao> n2i: mà trước khi vào trại nhớ lì xì cho em nha:))
<yen-thao> n2i: nghe tới trại là quit rồi;))
<n2i> bị dis mạng
<n2i> dây bị sao á
<n2i> điên máu thật
<yen-thao> n2i: ai biết đâu ạ
<n2i> giờ cũng chưa được
<n2i> túm đại cái dây ở bên cắm vào đã :D
<yen-thao> n2i: dây gì mà túm?
<n2i> yen-thao: n2i: d?y g? m? t?m?
<yen-thao> n2i: da^y gi' ma' tu'm?
<tianbao> yến thảo và n2i làm gì mà đánh máy sợi mì lên đó thế:
 * n2i quote lại của yen-thao mà! :D
<yen-thao> tianbao: đính chính Yên Thảo chứ không phải Yến Thảo
<n2i> trên này không xài tên! :D
<n2i> không ai biết tên ai cả!
<n2i> yên hay yến cũng zero cả thôi :D
<yen-thao> n2i: thế mới cần đính chính
<tianbao> mêt quá, cơm cơm cơm
<tianbao> bbbbbb
 * yen-thao hôm nay lười nấu tý đi học ghé căn tin ăn luôn^^
<yen-thao> n2i: anh lãnh học bổng chưa u ta chi chưa?
<n2i> :(
<n2i> u ta chi? :-/
<yen-thao> n2i: buồn gì
 * n2i nghe chữ học bổng
<yen-thao> em vừa lãnh xong nên ăn cơm tiệm 1 bửa xem như ăn mừng^^
<n2i> hic
<yen-thao> n2i: u ta chi mà không biết à^^
<n2i> được đó
 * n2i biết òi
<yen-thao> n2i: nói thử xem
<n2i> :( hem
<yen-thao> u=mẹ, ta=tôi, chi=cấp=>Mẹ em cấp^^
 * n2i biết mờ :(
 * n2i muốn về ăn cơm mẹ nấu
<yen-thao> n2i: cưới vợ đi
<n2i> vợ? =-O
<yen-thao> n2i: vợ nấu cho ăn cũng giống mẹ nấu thôi mờ
<n2i> sao bằng mẹ được!
<yen-thao> n2i: nói thì hay lắm tới hồi có vợ dám chê vợ nấu không ngon nó bỏ đói dài hạn luôn;))(gặp em sẽ làm thế^^)
<n2i> :( thêm một dẫn chứng nữa: con gái thật nguy hiểm
<n2i> bỏ đói thôi hả: :-/
<n2i> ?
<yen-thao> n2i: chứ muốn gì nửa
<n2i> không phải muốn, mà là lo ấy chứ
<yen-thao> n2i: vậy muốn ngủ giường lèo hay trèo queo^^
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> n2i: chưa nói tới trường hợp ch... h.. đấy nhá^^
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> trường hợp? trường hợp nào?
<n2i> cấm gì nữa à?
<yen-thao> chuồng heo í^^
<yen-thao> n2i: mới hù có mấy tiếng là quit rồi à nhát thế?
<n2i> hãi chứ sao không
<yen-thao> n2i: em đùa mà
<yen-thao> n2i: đâu có ác dữ vậy vậy^^ cùng lắm là cho ngủ sofa thôi
<nobawk> :3
<n2i> yen-thao: điển hỉnh của con gái!
<nobawk> sướng nhỉ
<n2i> ==> chứng minh cho luser thấy: "Chỉ có đàn ông mới đem lại hạnh phúc cho nhau!" :D
<nobawk> n2i: lolz
<n2i> nobawk: sn sao thế? đang bấm ngón tay xem thế nào à? :D
<tianbao> éc
<tianbao> n2i nói gì kỳ thế
<nobawk> n2i: sai toét chứ còn gì nữa
<n2i> sn nobawk đang lo kìa!
<n2i> hờ hớ
<tianbao> chỉ có đàn o6ngt mới đem lại hạng phúc cho phụ nữ
<nobawk> lo gì
<tianbao> chứ kg phải chỉ có đàn ông mới đem lại hạnh phúc cho nhau
<n2i> tianbao: vẫn đánh kiểu VNI á?
<n2i> :D
<tianbao> ừ
<n2i> .g Chỉ có đàn ông mới đem lại hạnh phúc cho nhau
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Chi-co-dan-ong-moi-dem-lai-hanh-phuc-cho-nhau/177785175578835
<n2i> hố hố
<tianbao> đàn ông mà đem hạnh phúc cho mình á, chắc mình kg dám nhận đâu
<tianbao> mình thích g hơn
<tianbao> :-*
<yen-thao> n2i: thế anh với anh nobawk nắm tay nhau xây túm luề lý tưởng đi^^
<nobawk> yen-thao: anh có theo lý tưởng của gay n2i đâu :3
<tianbao> hehehheeh, dúng rùi
<yen-thao> n2i: anh là gay à;))
<tianbao> yen-thao mình củng nhau nắm tay xây ký tượng đi :-*
<n2i> hố hố, máu chưa!
<yen-thao> tianbao: ký tượng là cái gì thế
<tianbao> ý tượng, ngài quá nói bậy
<n2i> sn nobawk nghe yen-thao nói thế đang thở dài, bấm ngón tay, nghĩ ngợi kìa, _Tux_ nhẩy!
<yen-thao> tianbao: nói gì không hiểu gì hết
<nobawk> n2i: ngủ trên sofa là hơi bị sướng á :P
<tianbao> n2i bạn có hiểu nhưng gì mình nói kg?
<yen-thao> n2i: anh dở khi con gái giận chỉ cần lại anh anh em em một hồi là siu à^^
<n2i> yen-thao: sao giờ mới nói
<yen-thao> n2i: họ bảo anh đi ra ngoài cố tình kêu anh ở lại đó^^
 * n2i <= thiếu kinh nghiệm mà
<n2i> vậy thì: bảo ghét có nghĩa là thương? :-/
<nobawk> n2i: thí chưa :))
<tianbao> đúng rùi
<yen-thao> n2i: xí trâu già cưa sừng làm ghé à
<_Tux_> chân lý rồi
 * n2i thật mà!
<_Tux_> }luser
<n2i> yen-thao: nhớ hôm qua hay lúc nào đó em biểu ghét anh mà!
 * n2i đi lục log
<yen-thao> n2i: :( eo ơi cái gì nửa đây
<n2i> _Tux_: define luser đi đâu rồi?
<_Tux_> }learn luser as Chỉ luser mới đem lại hạnh phúc cho nhau
<bksupybot> _Tux_: The operation succeeded.
<yen-thao> }forget luser
<bksupybot> yen-thao: The operation succeeded.
<yen-thao> ^^
<n2i> có phản động
<n2i> :D
<_Tux_> }luser
<_Tux_> }learn luser as Chỉ luser mới đem lại hạnh phúc cho nhau
<bksupybot> _Tux_: The operation succeeded.
<_Tux_> yen-thao: phản động vđ
<yen-thao> _Tux_: vđ=vô đối hả
<yen-thao> n2i: tùy trường hợp nghen có trường hợp nói ghét là ghét thiệt đó
<yen-thao> đụng vô là coi chừng có bùng nổ chiến tranh đó
<yen-thao> nắng mưa thất thường mà^^
<_Tux_> khá»­a khá»­a khá»­a
<nobawk> n2i: kìa liên hệ với yen-thao thực hành đi
<yen-thao> nobawk: eo ơi em còn nhỏ lắm tha cho em^^
<n2i> thêm một dẫn chứng nữa: con gái không đáng tin! :D
<yen-thao> n2i: ai nói con gái rất đáng tin^^
<nobawk> n2i: tha cho em mà ^^ thế kia là đồng ý roài kìa
<n2i> nobawk: cái nhìn của sn có khác! chả giống /me! không nhận ra!
<n2i> :D
<n2i> yen-thao: túm đuôi rồi nhá!
<yen-thao> nobawk::)
<yen-thao> n2i: đuôi gì?
 * n2i <- thấy con gái hay có đuôi mà
<yen-thao> n2i: đuôi tóc ý hả
<yen-thao> n2i: chết anh rùi
<yen-thao> con gái ghét nhất là loại con trai túm đuôi tóc của mình
<n2i> túm đuôi tóc?
<n2i> ai làm thế!
<yen-thao> <n2i> yen-thao: túm đuôi rồi nhá!
<tianbao> yen-thao bạn ở miền tây tỉnh nào bạn?
<yen-thao> tianbao: an giang
<tianbao> tượng Long An chứ
<nobawk> :3
<tianbao> tối nay tui ngồi xe máy xuống chơi
<nobawk> há há
<n2i> ^^
 * yen-thao vừa tám vừa cầm cuốn sách đọc:)
<nobawk> tianbao nhanh chân ghê :3
<tianbao> ::-D
<n2i> c:)
<tianbao> nhanh chân gì, an gian xa lắm 3
<yen-thao> tianbao: an giang long an kế bên à gần 100km có hơn
<n2i> hờ hớ
<tianbao> mà mình Thành phố HCM mà
<tianbao> xuống An cũng gần 200KM
<tianbao> chắc còn xa hơn nữa
<tianbao> vậy thôi ở nhà ngủ luôn cho chắc
<tianbao> :-D
<yen-thao> tianbao: nếu đi đường cao tốc và qua cầu Mỹ Thuận tầm 4h là từ Bến xe miền tây về tới ngay nhà Yên Thảo
<tianbao> vậy à
<tianbao> vậy chắc cũng khoảng 300 cây
<yen-thao> tianbao: khoảng 200km à
<tianbao> yên-thao vậy à
 * n2i thấy yen-thao đang dụ..đuôi :D
<yen-thao> n2i: ?
<tianbao> yên thao  ý là nói bạn đang rủ tianbao đấy?
<yen-thao> tianbao: rủ bạn làm gì? Về nhà yen-thao hả? hẻm dám đâu bạn mà về là 2 ông bà ở nhà cạo đầu mình mất
<tianbao> éc
<nobawk> tianbao: về thử đi để cho yen-thao vô hội trọc đầu
<nobawk> tianbao: mà có khi 2 ông bà ở nhà lại vỗ 2 chân 2 tay ấy chứ
<yen-thao> nobawk: ai cho địa chỉ đâu mà về^^
 * nobawk đi google xem có ra không
<tianbao> hihi
<tianbao> nói vậy chứ biết là bạn nhát mà
<yen-thao> nobawk: gg cao lắm là tìm tới được huyện của em thôi vì em đâu có cung cấp thông tin cá nhân trên mạng nhiều đâu^^\
<yen-thao> tianbao: bạn khỏi khích mình mình không nhát nhưng ba mẹ hơi khó thôi:(. Gia đình nói chừng nào học xong ổng bả tính cho^^
<nobawk> tianbao: biết chỗ bến xe ròai, đến đó hỏi cũng đc :D
<nobawk> tianbao: ko thì gọi điện đến trường hỏi kiểu gì cũng ra :D
<yen-thao> nobawk: bến xe có cả trăm chiếc, trắm tuyến, trường em không bao giờ tiết lộ thông tin cá nhân của sinh viên.
<nobawk> tianbao: mà mình nghi ngờ là gay giả nữa lắm :3
<nobawk> yen-thao: công an đến có dám dấu ko?
<yen-thao> nobawk: cũng trả sợ^^ vì tianbao đâu phải công an mà em đâu có phạm pháp
<nobawk> yen-thao: muốn moi thông tin thì dễ
<nobawk> yen-thao: đâu nhất thiết cứ phải là công an mới moi đc :))
<yen-thao> nobawk: mà tự nhiên đâu ai rãnh đi moi thông tin của em làm gì? Đừng nói là lấy hình của em với tên của em mà đăng tìm trẻ lạc nha:(
<tianbao> yên thảo  em này, em đưa thôn tin đi, anh về tới gần nhà em mướn khách sạn ngủ, ngày rủ em đi chơi, tối rủ em đi ăn là được rùi, đâu tới nhà em đâu nên em kg sợ phải trọc đầu :P
<n2i> :P
<n2i> yen-thao: có thuốc mọc tóc mà, em ngại gì @@
 * nobawk lăn vào xó nhà
<tianbao> yen thao nếu kg ngại thì anh tới nhà luôn, đưa địa chỉ nhà đây
<tianbao> :-D
<yen-thao> tianbao: thế hả
<tianbao> ừ, bưng 1 con heo quay + 12 quả trái cây tới :-D
<yen-thao> tianbao:  TT Mỹ Luông- Huyện Chợ Mới - Tỉnh An Giang về đó thật lòng về đó mà tìm nha
<yen-thao> tianbao: làm như đám cưới
<yen-thao> Ấp Thị I
<yen-thao> số nhà thì tự tìm
<tianbao> phải có số nhà và tên dường chứ
<n2i> @@
<tianbao> vậy cho thêm tên đường và phường đi
<yen-thao> tianbao: hương lộ làm gì có tên đường
<n2i> yen-thao: channel này có log public đó em!
<yen-thao> n2i: em chỉ cho tới ấp thôi mà đâu cho số nhà đâu?
<tianbao> vậy thì tổ máy, xã nào, huyện nào?
<n2i> không có gì là tốt nhất!
<n2i> về tới ấp thì 15' sau tới nhà rồi
<yen-thao> :(
<tianbao> n2i đi qua rùi à
<tianbao> n2i chỉ đường tui đi
<tianbao> :P
<n2i> không, nhưng cái đó không quá khó mà
<n2i> :P
<n2i> vào đó cả ngàn km @@
<n2i> vào sao được
<yen-thao> n2i: hix cũng mai chưa cho số nhà:(
<tianbao> n2i thì khác, nhà n2i ngoài Trung, còn mình HCM đi nhanh hơn
<tianbao> cho số nhà đi tết này đi du lịch luôn
<yen-thao> tianbao: tham lam quá  cho tới ấp rồi mà còn gì
<n2i> tới đường, tới nhà, tới...
<tianbao> vậy cho số di động đi
<n2i> đừng cho
<yen-thao> tianbao: tới ấp thì bỏ tầm 2 3 ngày  đi hỏi với  rách 2 3 cái quần bị chó cắn nữa là tới chứ gì^^
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> tianbao: vậy mới đủ thành ý chứ^^
<tianbao> :'(
 * yen-thao không tin nỗi con trai nói thì miệng ngọt như đường gặp chút chướng ngại là quit rồi
<tianbao> kiểu này kg mệt chết cũng sẽ bị chó cắn chết
<nobawk> trông cái ảnh trên forum như kiểu trôm ở đâu đó :3
<yen-thao> nobawk: em chẳng cần đính chính  để làm gì.
<nobawk> yen-thao: okay
 * nobawk đến h đi ăn cơm
<n2i> sao /me kiếm TT Mỹ Luông nó đưa về đồng thấp ?@@
<yen-thao> n2i: :(
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> (vùng long an không có đánh dấu mấy)
<yen-thao> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_Ij2y-kayU
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Phóng sự: CHỢ MỚI QUÊ TÔI (PHẦN 1) (at www.youtube.com)
<n2i> nhìn toàn màu xanh :D
<tianbao> miền tây sông nước vậy chứ ban ngày đi cũng nóng lắm
<tianbao> vì toàn ruộng kg à, kg có cây cối
<n2i> toàn màu xanh
<tianbao> n2i nắng lắm đấy
<n2i> đi xe máy ở đó chắc gãy lưng quá :D đường phẳng + dài quá
<n2i> gần biên giới không?
<yen-thao> n2i: anh xem clip em giử thì biết
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> lại phải bật ff à
<yen-thao> n2i: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rGIN1scr2dU&feature=related
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Phóng sự: CHỢ MỚI QUÊ TÔI (PHẦN 2) (at www.youtube.com)
<n2i> toàn nước là nước :(
<n2i> @@
<n2i> từ đó lên SG xa lắc xa lơ à!
<n2i> thấy sông ở đó đã to, nhìn 2 con sông Tiền - Hậu còn to gấp bội @@
<yen-thao> n2i: tức nhiên rồi
<tianbao> miền tây thì có cái con gái đẹp là nổi tiếng rồi
<n2i> sông gần đó rộng tầm nhiêu mét?
<tianbao> người ta hay nói co câu thế này "cô ấy đẹp thật, đúng là gái miền tây có khác"
<tianbao> hay là "đẹp như gái miền tây"
<n2i> lol
<n2i> :D
<tianbao> điều đó cho thấy gái miền tây rấy đẹp, phải  nói là "chim xa cá lặn"
<n2i> hớ ra là gái đẹp, gái đẹp..:D
<yen-thao> n2i: không đo lên không rõ hồi nhỏ em thường cùng đám bạn ôm phao bơi qua lại sông
 * yen-thao bây giờ do có nước máy với dưới sông cá sấu nhiều quá nên không dám tắm sông nửa
<tianbao> mà yên thảo có biết bơi kg
<yen-thao> tianbao: có ở miền sông nước 10 người hết 7 người biết bơi ròi
<tianbao> thì vẫn còn 3 người
<yen-thao> có nhiều bé 4 5 tuổi là bơi như nhái rồi^^
<tianbao> biết đâu trong đó có yên thao
<n2i> yen-thao: ^^ bơi như nhái :D
<yen-thao> nhưng bây giờ số lượng biết bơi đang giảm dần vì chổ em bây giờ bao đê hết rồi
<tianbao> éc, bơi như nhái mới ghê chứ
<tianbao> nhìn con nhái bơi xấu thấy ớn phải kg n2i
<tianbao> :-D
<yen-thao> tianbao: tụi nó còn nhỏ mà
<n2i> dẫn chứng tiếp theo: con gái coi người khác rất nhỏ nhặt :D
<tianbao> n2i  nghe nói con gái miền tây dẹp lắm, mà kg biết yên thảo thì thế nào
<n2i> thấy con sông Lam rộng đâu 200m, sóng to ầm ầm nhìn đã ớn
<yen-thao> n2i: là sao? ai coi ai nhỏ nhặt bao giờ
<yen-thao> tianbao: xấu hoắc à
<n2i> thấy mớ sông kia chắc có đến 1000m quá
<n2i> yen-thao: rút dẫn chứng cuối cùng
<tianbao> n2i mà dám nói là bơi qua bơi lại dung kg
<yen-thao> tianbao: tùy khúc sông chớ anh
<n2i> ờ, sông chỗ yen-thao còn nhỏ mà
<yen-thao> sông tiền sông hậu ít sóng lắm
<vubuntor339> chào mọi người
<n2i> 2 con sông lơn mới ớn
<vubuntor339> mình muốn hỏi một chút ko biết có ai có thể trả lời ko ?
<vubuntor339> nếu đc rất cám ơn
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor339> mình cài xong xong Ubuntu 10.10 và windows 7
<vubuntor339> tuy nhiên khôg thể kết nối wifi trên Ubuntu đc
<vubuntor339> mình có coi mấy bài của các bạn
<vubuntor339> nhưng mình muốn hỏi là có cách nào mà ko cắm cable mạng mà vẫn có thể cài driver cho wifi ko?
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: System -> Administrator -> Addition Drivers
<vubuntor339> mình ko có mạng dây luôn bạn
<vubuntor339> có đc ko?
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: gắn dây vào có mạng không?
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: bạn có test thử khi sử dụng livecd chưa
<vubuntor339> ý mình là mình ko có mạng để gắn vô í bạn
<n2i> yen-thao: đã bảo là không có mạng dây mà
<vubuntor339> có cách nào để tải offline ko?
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: tải gì bạn?
<n2i> vubuntor339: card loại nào?
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: ping
<vubuntor339> chờ mình xíu mình coi loại card đã nha
<vubuntor339> mình cũng ko biết nó loiaj gì nữa
<vubuntor339> nó chỉ ghi là DW 1501
<tianbao> vubuntor339 cho dại hiệu máy đi
<vubuntor339> máy mình là máy Dell Studio 1558
 * yen-thao lại dell:)
<vubuntor339> ủa sao zậy bạn
<vubuntor339> bộ Dell nó hay bị zậy lắm à bạn
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: hẻm có gì tại mình cũng sử dụng dell^^
<vubuntor339> vậy giờ mình phải làm sao?
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: mình hỏi bạn có thử sử dụng livecd để test wifi chưa
<vubuntor339> chưa bạn
<vubuntor339> mình cài thẳng lun ko có test gì hết
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: bạn có livecd không
<yen-thao> bạn test thử đi
<vubuntor339> nếu test đc thì sao bạn
<vubuntor339> mình có đây rồi
<yen-thao> nếu mà nhận được wifi thì do chế độ cài wubi của bạn
<vubuntor339> lát mình sẽ thử
<vubuntor339> chế độ cài là sao bạn, lúc cài bình thường ko có trục trặc gì mà bạn
<yen-thao> nếu bạn sử dụng livecd mà nhận được wifi thì bạn phải cài đặt U trực tiếp vào ổ cứng
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: vì cài bằng wubi nó sẽ có 1 số lỗi không biết đường khắc phục
<vubuntor339> ừa mình cài trực tiếp vào ổ cứng từ đĩa mà
<tianbao> mà nghe vubuntot nói là đang sài song song với win7 mà
<tianbao> thấy chưa?
<vubuntor339> mình cài win7 trước rồi phân vùng một ổ để cài riêng
<yen-thao> tianbao: bạn ấy đang cài bằng wubi mà
<yen-thao> đâu phải song song
<yen-thao> cài U như là  1 phần mềm trên win 7
<tianbao> đâu có bạn đó noi cài win7 trước rùi phân vùng cài ubuntu
 * _Tux_ how ?
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: bạn cài U như 1 phần mềm trên win7 có đúng vậy không?
<tianbao> có nghĩa là ổ cứng chia làm 2
<vubuntor339> mình cài w7 trước
<vubuntor339> phân vùng 1 ổ
<tianbao> vubuntor này, nều bạn từ windows 7 qua ubuntu thì bạn restart máy rồi lụa chọn u hay win7 đúng kg
<vubuntor339> sau đó boot  CD Ubuntu
<vubuntor339> rùi cài đặt ở đó
<vubuntor339> chứ ko có cài như 1 phần mêm trên w7
<vubuntor339> đúng rồi <tianbao>
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: ồ vậy sr mình hiểu nhầm.
<vubuntor339> giờ mình f làm sao ?
<_Tux_> khóc đi đừng ngại ngùng :x
<vubuntor339> mình khóc rồi bạn, bữa trước táy máy cài Ubuntu vào một phân vùng mà ko hiểu sao nó gom tất cả các phân vùng của mình lại fomat mất hết dữ liều rồi :((
<tianbao> vubuntot339   mình nghĩ cách tốt nhát nên kiếm 1 sợi day mạng sau đó dùng ubuntu đi kiếm driver sẽ dễ hơn
<tianbao> vubuntor339 thành thật chia buồn với bạn
<tianbao> mà bạn đừng buồn, ai học cài hệ thống cũng bị 1 lần trong đời
<vubuntor339> mình bị lần thứ 2 rùi :((
<tianbao> kg có gì phải buồn
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: /me cũng từng mất hết dữ liệu
<vubuntor339> rồi cám ơn bạn, có lẽ mình kiếm cable vậy
<tianbao> thì ý mình là giỏi lắm cũng bị 1 lần
<vubuntor339> à cho mình hỏi thêm một cái nè
<tianbao> vì nếu bạn kg có cable, ban qua ubuntu thì kg lên mạng duoc
<tianbao> restart tới restart lui phiền phức lắm
<vubuntor339> bữa mình bị mất hết dự liệu mình đã có ý định chuyển qua sử dụng U hẳn
<tianbao> bực mình nữa
<vubuntor339> nhưng trên U có phần mềm nào tương đương với PTS ko nhỉ
<tianbao> đúng rùi, chuey6n qua sử dụng ubuntu luôn đi
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: bạn tham khảo bài viết này đi
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=506
<bksupybot> Title: [Tut]làm gì khi không kết nối được mạng không dây? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor339: có, gimp
<vubuntor339> ừa mình có biết gimp nhưng ko biết nó có chỉnh sửa kiểu layer đc như pts ko nữa
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: sử dụng PTS fotable qua wine cũng được
<vubuntor339> @ yen-thao: nhưng cái bước cài <ndiswrapper-utils>  cần mạng rùi chứ nhỉ
<_Tux_> vubuntor339: GIMP cũng sửa kiểu layer mà
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: không kết nội mạng có dây được luôn à?
<vubuntor339> hi
<nobawk> vubuntor339: đc
<vubuntor339> thui cám ơn mọi người nhiều
<nobawk> vubuntor339: nói chung ngon
<nobawk> vubuntor339: đủ những thứ cho 1 người bình thường dùng
<vubuntor339> tại nhà mình ko có mạng dây
<nobawk> chuyên nghiệp cũng đủ
<nobawk> vubuntor339: máy hiệu gì?
<vubuntor339> lên chắc phải kiếm mạng dây để cài vậy
<vubuntor339> Dell Studio 1558 bạn
<nobawk> vubuntor339: laptop hiệu gì?
<yen-thao> vubuntor339: đem lap ra tiệm net gắn nhờ mạng cũng được mà
<nobawk> vubuntor339: card broadcom hả?
<nobawk> vubuntor339: nếu là card broadcom thì cài broadcom-sta vào
<nobawk> !find broadcom-sta
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: broadcom-sta-common, broadcom-sta-source
 * yen-thao đi học thôi bb mọi người
<yen-thao> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<vubuntor339> cái Network adapter mình thấy nó ghi
<vubuntor339> Broadcom Virtual Wireless
<vubuntor339> và 1 cái là DƯ1501
<vubuntor339> với 1 cái Realtek PCIe
<nobawk> vubuntor339: ờ, thế chắc là broadcom rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor339: cài broadcome-sta vào là đc thôi
<vubuntor339> nó là cái gì vậy bạn, có cần kết nối internet mới cái đc ko?
<nobawk> vubuntor339: có
<nobawk> vubuntor339: nó là driver
<vubuntor394> Hi
<vubuntor339> hic nếu cần mạng thì mình chịu rùi bạn ơi
<nobawk> vubuntor339: cắm nhờ chỗ nào có dây
<nobawk> vubuntor339: hoặc qua windows
<nobawk> vubuntor339: dùng phần mềm keryx
<nobawk> vubuntor339: mà cài
<nobawk> vubuntor339: keryx nó sẽ down về
<vubuntor339> ừa
<vubuntor339> mình nghĩ chắc cắm nhờ qá
<nobawk> vubuntor339: bạn copy vào thư mục archiev roài cài
<nobawk> vubuntor339: dùng tạm windows cũng đc
<vubuntor339> mình mới coi cái keryx mà thấy nó rắc rối qá
<vubuntor339> mình mới xài cũng chưa biết nhiều
<vubuntor394> cho em hỏi cái này với?
<_Tux_> vubuntor394: hỏi chi mô ta ?
<vubuntor394> dạ
<vubuntor394> máy em tối qua update bản 10.04
<vubuntor394> sáng nay vào cty connect wifi được 5-10 phút rớt
<vubuntor394> trong khi em  bay qua windows 7 thì hầu như online liên tục
<vubuntor394> không biết là bị lỗi gì ạ, dường như nó ko thể tự connect lại được ạ!
<vubuntor394> Em xin hết.
<_Tux_> vubuntor394: chịu
<vubuntor394> Vậy thôi, em xin cảm ơn.
<nobawk> hmm
<vubuntor592> xem nao
<vubuntor737> a lô, a lô
<vubuntor737> xin các bạn chỉ giúp cách remove các phần mềm ra khỏi wine với
<vubuntor737> tôi đã xóa rồi nhưng nó vẫn xuất hiện ở start
<_Tux_> vubuntor737: Wine như có trình quản lý mà
<vubuntor737> không mất đi hản
<vubuntor690> dễ mà
<vubuntor737> tôi dùng cả dòng lệnh rm -rf ~/.wine
<vubuntor737> mà thư mục wine hết, các thư mục của phần mềm vẫn xuất hiện trên start
<vubuntor690> wine>> uninstall wine softwave
<vubuntor690> application>>wine>> uninstall wine softwave
<vubuntor690> à
<vubuntor690> cho m hỏi kai simple compiz với
<vubuntor737> không hết được
<vubuntor690> ko hỉu sao compiz của m không thể config đc
<vubuntor690> helppp
<vubuntor690> !!!!!!
<_Tux_> vubuntor737: hết ???
<_Tux_> vubuntor690: cài compizConfig Setting Manager vô
<vubuntor737> máy tính của mình chậm, nên không chạy được compiz
<vubuntor737> mình phải cài ubuntu 10.04 sau đó cài LXDE mới sử dụng được
<vubuntor690> cài vô rùi mà. nhưng không hỉu m không thể kik vào config compiz
<vubuntor690> :(
<vubuntor737> a lô, a lô
<vubuntor737> cái vụ wine thế nào nhỉ.
<vubuntor737> nhờ các bạn giải quyết với
<_Tux_> vubuntor690: chẳng có lý do gì không config được hết
<_Tux_> vubuntor737: không hết được là sao ?
<vubuntor690> m chọn system>>preferences>>compizconfig setting manager chờ hoài mà chằng thấy vào :( help
<vubuntor690> m chọn system>>preferences>>compizconfig setting manager chờ hoài mà chằng thấy vào :( help
<vubuntor690> hiệu ứng thì vẫn còn
<vubuntor690> nhưng ko thể mở cửa sổ config đc
<vubuntor690> help!!
<vubuntor690> m chọn system>>preferences>>compizconfig setting manager chờ hoài mà chằng thấy vào :( help
<_Tux_> vubuntor690: spam
<_Tux_> ....
<vubuntor737> bạn nên cài ubuntu-netbook-remic giao diện rất đẹp
<vubuntor737> hiệu ứng tuyệt vời
<vubuntor690> thiệt ko?
<vubuntor737> chạy ổn định
<vubuntor690> nhưng dễ dùng chưa?
<vubuntor737> thiệt mà
<vubuntor737> khi bạn cài, mở lên nó hệt như các icon của điện thoại
<vubuntor690> so với cái compiz đó thì kai nào đjep hơn?
<vubuntor690> ui
<vubuntor737> bạn thử rồi đánh giá
<vubuntor690> thế là chỉ đc kai icon thui chứ có hiệu ứng ko?
<vubuntor737> thì khi click chuột nó chạy icon là hiệu ứng
<vubuntor209> máy tính của tôi cấu hình yếu, lên dùng linux distro nào thì tốt hơn
<CoconutCrab> .g lubuntu
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://lubuntu.net/
<CoconutCrab> đó
<bksupybot> Title: lubuntu | light Ubuntu for faster computing (at lubuntu.net)
<vubuntor209> p III, 800 Mhz, 256 ram
<nobawk> dùng lubuntu chắc vẫn ngon
<nobawk> nhưng hạn chế firefox và flash
<vubuntor209> tôi đã cài ubuntu sau đó cài lubuntu-desktop
<vubuntor803> xin chao
<vubuntor209> máy chạy chậm lắm
<CoconutCrab> dùng lubuntu luôn?
<vubuntor803> cho mình hỏi chút về giao diện của ubuntu
<vubuntor209> chỉ dùng được 1 phần mềm thôi, mở thêm 1 cái khác là đơ đơ
<vubuntor209> ubuntu-netbook-remic rất đẹp
<vubuntor803> mình có cái cái package thême là netbook-launcher để có giao diện đẹp
<vubuntor209> cài ubuntu xong, sau đó dùng lệnh sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remic
<vubuntor803> nhưng lại không biết cách tùy biến nó
<vubuntor803> giờ không quay lại được
<vubuntor803> xin giúp đỡ mình
<vubuntor209> sau đó bạn chọn vào login, rồi mở khóa, chọn vào dòng mặc định khởi động là OK
<nobawk> vubuntor209: cài lubuntu từ đầu
<nobawk> vubuntor209: và ko cài mấy thứ gnome vô
<nobawk> vubuntor209: chắc sẽ ổn hơn
<vubuntor209> mình có đĩa lubuntu nhưng khi cài đến cái phân vùng nó không chịu cho xóa ổ đĩa. Đành chịu
<vubuntor209> cài ubuntu sau đó cài desktop lubuntu
<vubuntor209> về cơ bản ubuntu hoạt động rất ổn định, nhưng chỉ mỗi cái desktop nguyên bản nó hơn chập choạc một tí
<vubuntor209> lúc khởi động được, lúc lại không
<vubuntor209> nhưng mà ubuntu-netbook phải dùng cho máy cấu hình cao đấy
<vubuntor209> thực ra là nó khởi động xong rồi, nếu máy tính của bạn bị vậy tốt nhất là cài lubuntu-netbook
<vubuntor209> chạy mượn luôn
<vubuntor209> khởi động rất tốt
<vubuntor209> cho tôi hỏi bỏ lệnh cài đặt thời gian tắt máy là g?
<nobawk> vubuntor209: eh
<nobawk> vubuntor209: man shutdown
<vubuntor209> lệnh bỏ cài đặt "khi đã đặt thời gian"
<vubuntor209> bạn cho tôi hỏi, để chạy video file .DAT dùng phần mềm nào chạy ổn định ngoài totem
<vubuntor209> VLC chạy chối lắm
<nobawk> kill?
<nobawk> smlayer?
<vubuntor803> hiện mình đang dùng acer 4736z
<vubuntor803> intel t4500, ram 1gb
<vubuntor803> chạy netbook-launcher cũng muwotj
<vubuntor803> nhưng thỉnh thoảng lỗi
<vubuntor209> cấu hình tốt đấy
<GeekComp> lỗi giề?
<vubuntor803> giờ ko biết quay lại giao diện kia kiểu gì
<vubuntor209> bạn remove là được?
<vubuntor803> lỗi là khi mình click vào 1 button nào đó thì nó nhấp nháy rồi không thực hiện được
<vubuntor803> mình tích remove rồi nhưng khởi động lại vẫn thế
<vubuntor803> của mình là ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor209> trước hết bạn phải chọn lại vào giao diện mặc định của ubuntu đã,
<vubuntor803> nghe nói có cái switcher gì ấy có thể chuyển về mặc định
<vubuntor803> chọn lại kiểu gì vậy bạn?
<vubuntor209> sau khi khởi động vào rồi, mà không nhìn thấy menu đừng sợ
<vubuntor209> bạn tiếp tục bấm tổ hợp Alt+F2 rồi chọn terminal
<vubuntor209> bạn chạy sudo apt-get remove ....
<vubuntor209> sau đó tiếp tục dùng lệnh: sudo apt-get autoremove "đề các gói đi kèm sẽ được loại bỏ"
<vubuntor209> rồi bạn chọn sudo rebot để khởi động lại máy là OK
<vubuntor803> autoremove là remove những cái gì thế
<vubuntor803> mình chỉ cần switch lại cái giao diện cũ thôi mà
<vubuntor209> thì bạn nói là cài cái giao diện khác ngoài ubuntu
<_Tux_> ..?/?
<vubuntor803> ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<vubuntor803> mình cái cái netbook-launcher
<vubuntor803> giờ ko quay lại giao diện cũ được
<vubuntor209> bạn update trước đã, sau đó hãy remove cái đó đi
<vubuntor209> vì dòng lệnh nói phải update 5 gói.
<vubuntor209> bạn mở update manager lên rồi update
<vubuntor189> để remote giua máy ảo và máy thật thì dùng chương trình gì vậy
<vubuntor209> hoặc dòng lệnh: sudo apt-get upgradate
<vubuntor803> ok để mình update đã
<vubuntor189> mọi người chỉ giúp
<vubuntor803> mình upgrade xong rồi
<vubuntor803> giờ dùng lệnh: sudo apt-get autoremove hả bạn?
<vubuntor803> ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get autoremove Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<vubuntor209> bạn dùng lệnh remove reading pakage trước
<vubuntor209> sau đó mới chọn autoremove (đằng sau lệnh này không được thêm gói nào hết)
<vubuntor209> ví dụ: bạn remove gói ubuntu-netbook: thì bạn dùng lệnh: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-netbook
<vubuntor209> xong rồi bạn mới dùng lệnh: sudo apt-get autoremove là OK
<vubuntor209> như vậy mới hết được gói và thư viện đi kèm theo gói đó
<vubuntor209> để mất luôn thư mục bạn dùng lệnh rm -rf ~/tên thư mục là OK
<vubuntor803> thank bạn
<vubuntor477> ok đã quay được lại giao diện mặc định rồi
<vubuntor477> thank all
<mtngan> hi
<GeekComp> ngoáp
<GeekComp> đi ngủ
<vubuntor744> mình vừa cài cái wine...rồi mình cài cái Y!M sao nó ko dùng dc nhỉ :S
<ducgiang> #vnluser
<ducgiang> join #vnluser
<zj3t3mju> afterlastangel: qua vnluser đi
<n2i> :(
<CoGai2810> :)
<vubuntor439> n2i: ngủ giờ này mới thức à?
<n2i> uhm
 * vubuntor439 vậy đi ngủ
<vubuntor439> !bye\
<ubot2> Factoid 'bye\\' not found
<vubuntor439> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<vubuntor439> n2i: thức ngon giấc nha^^
<n2i> :(
<vubuntor439> n2i: em đi ngủ đây^^
<n2i> ai ngủ giờ này
<vubuntor439> n2i: 9h gần 10h rồi còn gi
<n2i> giờ còn sớm mà, ngủ gì chứ
<n2i> lạnh thì không lạnh mà đòi đi ngủ
<vubuntor439> n2i: đối với anh thì giờ này là buổi sáng còn em buổi tối rồi
<n2i> :D
<themadclown> sao hôm nọ thấy nửa đêm còn thức
<themadclown> giờ lại lên chuồng vs gà
<yen-thao> themadclown: tùy hôm^^
<themadclown> có ai dùng blog Opera ko nhỉ :)
 * n2i có một cái, mà lâu hem vô
<yen-thao> themadclown: viết log không thích bằng viết nhật ký giử cá nhân mình vui hơn
<themadclown> t ko có bị tự kỷ =.=
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> themadclown: thế nào là tự kỷ
<yen-thao> themadclown: chỉ là giử lại một chút riêng tư thôi mà
<themadclown> khổ nỗi tâm hồn ko đc sâu sắc đến thế
<themadclown> đọc lại cứ như xem truyện cười
<yen-thao> themadclown: viết nhật ký để mình có thể lưu lại những kỷ niệm đẹp mà
<n2i> :(
<themadclown> và một vài kỷ niệm xấu =.=
<yen-thao> themadclown: tùy người ghi thôi. Nhưng mà nhật ký đưa cho người khác xem người đó mới mắc cười
<themadclown> đứa nào ngu đến mức cho ng khác xem dz?
<yen-thao> themadclown: vậy có ai viết log không phải là lưu nhật ký cho người khác xem à?
<themadclown> blog chỉ viết những cái có thể cho xem đc thôi
<themadclown> có phải cứ chuyện gì cũng bô bô ra đâu
<yen-thao> themadclown: thế thà ngồi nhàviết nhật ký còn hơn
<yen-thao> để chừng nữa cho ảnh coi rồi 2 người ôm nhau cười^^
<themadclown> có muốn viết cũng chẳng biết viết gì
<themadclown> một ngày chỉ ăn + ngủ + đi tung tăng
<yen-thao> themadclown: dễ thôi hãy xem cuốn nhật ký như một người ban thân mà tâm sự thôi
<n2i> yen-thao: có viết nhật ký thì cũng đánh trên bàn phím :D
<themadclown> vốn ko có thói quen tâm sự =))
<n2i> như nhau cả thôi
<themadclown> não loãng nên chẳng biết tâm sự cái gì =))
<n2i> ai biểu là não!
<n2i> ở đây tâm hồn là chính mà
<n2i> nhưng thấy nó cũng không cần thiết
<themadclown> tâm hồn nó là cái gì thế?
<n2i> ngày lại ngày...đều đều...
<themadclown> thành phần hóa học thế nào?
<themadclown> chuẩn man
<themadclown> thấy chẳng cần thiết
<themadclown> lại còn phải đề phòng bị xem trộm
<n2i> themadclown: cái đó là thứ đặc biệt của con người! ok chưa?
<themadclown> nằm chỗ nào :D
<yen-thao> n2i: đang nói chuyện gì thế?
<n2i> yen-thao: là sao?
<yen-thao> n2i: cái gì có não trong đây nữa
<themadclown> đang có hội thảo về chuyên đề *tâm hồn*
<yen-thao> thôi 10h đi ngủ thôi
<yen-thao> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<n2i> chính xác là: tại sao nên | không nên viết nhật ký
<themadclown> g9
<nobawk> gud
<nobawk> đi ngủ đúng h
<themadclown> đầu sỏ đi ngủ rồi
<themadclown> thảo luận gì nữa đây
<GeekComp> chán quớ
<vubuntor310> hu'hu'
<vubuntor310> #vithon
<GeekComp> há há
<vubuntor310> cho e hoi con` hang` dong` phuc. ao' khoac' Ubuntu khong ta o*i...
<GeekComp> ko
<GeekComp> đặt hết  òi
<GeekComp> thậm chí
<GeekComp> là xong áo rồi
<vubuntor310> ...lai. phai~ khoc' sao...oeoeoeoe
<vubuntor144> tại seo mềnh lại chỗ khỉ gió này nhở ??
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor144> n2i: k0 vào thì ngứa tay, vào thì thấy mềnh rảnh quá :D
<n2i> ngủ đê!
<n2i> không thì sang vnluser ấy
<n2i> trên freenode này có channel nào chém gió không nhỉ?
<vubuntor998> help
<vubuntor998> me
<vubuntor998> somebody help me
<vubuntor888> huynh nao` cho e hoi lam` the' nao de format o dia trong Ubuntu nhi? - tinh hinh la e dang chay. thu Ubuntu tren CD
<vubuntor888> muon' format o~ C cua thang` window
<vubuntor998> sao luu phan khoi dong cua wubi kieu j bac oi. dang dung win 7 mun ve XP nhung mat phan khoi dong
<vubuntor888> O^' O^
<so_cold> .g wubi site:ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> so_cold: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Ubuntu_t%E1%BB%AB_Windows
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu từ Windows – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<so_cold> .g wubi
<bkphenny> so_cold: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<so_cold> .g wubi documents
<bkphenny> so_cold: http://www.thetechrepo.com/main-articles/514-access-your-windows-files-from-within-an-ubuntu-wubi-install
<bksupybot> Title: Access Windows Files From within a Ubuntu (Wubi) Install - The Tech Repo (at www.thetechrepo.com)
<vubuntor888> bac' o*i...
<vubuntor888> con` e thi` sao?
<vubuntor888> ^^
<so_cold> ?
<so_cold> google, wiki đi
<so_cold> lạnh bỏ xừ
<vubuntor888> dang google, dang wiki, cung dang lanh. bo~ xu` :(
<so_cold> .g hướng dẫn dùng wubi
<bkphenny> so_cold: http://nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com/2010/10/16/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-nam-trong-windows-bang-wubi/
<vubuntor888> ma` ko co' ra gi` het...no' bao~ cai` them thang` gparted.
<vubuntor998> ae nao huong dan cai AOE o ubuntu k
<vubuntor888> ma` e dang chay. thu ubuntu tren cd nen ko cai` dc
<vubuntor998> mun thu ma k pit xai kieu gi
<so_cold> vubuntor888: máy bạn thía nào ?
<so_cold> AOE là cái gì cơ ?
<vubuntor998> sã
<vubuntor998> de che
<vubuntor888> tinh` hinh` la` e dang xai` thang` win7...format no' ma` no' bao' loi~ ko cho format...
<vubuntor888> ko biet' chay. Ubuntu tren cd co' format o~ C dc. ko nhi?
<Tetsu1992> upload file deb lên launchpad ko bằng .changes đc hem nhỉ
<so_cold> Tetsu1992: dùng bzr, svn đê
<so_cold> svn, cvs, bzr nhiều người dùng hơn
<Tetsu1992> so_cold: nhét nó vào Software Source được hay ko?dùng lệnh apt-add-repository đc ko?install từ đó được ko
<Tetsu1992> với lại
 * so_cold chịu món này
<Tetsu1992> mún ném cái PPA Launchpad cá nhất lên Ubuntu-tweak luôn...mà có vẻ nó chỉ chọn Launchpad
<so_cold> đăng kí 1 cái freehost trên launchpad rồi up lên đó
<so_cold> k0 thì up vào google code cũng dc
<Tetsu1992> đã có vị trí trên launchpad
<Tetsu1992> làm theo hướng dẫn
<Tetsu1992> ko bít làm Source từ deb
<Tetsu1992> thử debuild mà ko đc
<so_cold> Tetsu1992: à, đọc trên ubuntuguide.org đi
<so_cold> tìm mục compile, build
<so_cold> ubuntu hay dùng apt-build mà
<so_cold> .g easy build with apt on ubuntu
<bkphenny> so_cold: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11100/
<bksupybot> Title: Idea #11100: "Allow compiling CPU-optimized-version (apt-build) of packages in Synaptic" - Ubuntu brainstorm (at brainstorm.ubuntu.com)
<so_cold> .g easy build with apt-build
<bkphenny> so_cold: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<bksupybot> Title: APT HOWTO (Obsolete Documentation) - Working with source packages (at www.debian.org)
<Tetsu1992> so_cold: nó hướng cách install từ source =.=....đang cần biến Deb thành source và có file .changes
<so_cold> .g easy debuild debpackage
<bkphenny> so_cold: http://superuser.com/questions/24326/how-to-modify-a-deb-package
<bksupybot> Title: linux - How to modify a deb package? - Super User (at superuser.com)
<Tetsu1992> thanks
<Tetsu1992> để xem sau
<Tetsu1992> ngủ đã
<so_cold> .g decompile deb application has file .changes
<bkphenny> so_cold: http://legroom.net/software/uniextract
<bksupybot> Title: Universal Extractor | LegRoom.net (at legroom.net)
<vubuntor261> hello
<vubuntor261> vietnam hay english nhi
<so_cold> gì cũng dc
<so_cold> tiếng a kém thì dùng tiếng việt
<so_cold> viết dễ hiểu 1 tí
<Lokiheero> huuuuuuuuuuuú
<n2i> .g speedup upload for filezilla
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.ehow.com/how_5250129_speed-up-filezilla-ftp-transfers.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to Speed Up FileZilla FTP Transfers | eHow.com (at www.ehow.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-18
<vubuntor439> _Tux_: anh Tux cho hỏi làm sao để changing host được vậy?
<vubuntor439> _Tux_: ?
<vubuntor439> !rules
<ubot2> Factoid 'rules' not found
<anyoneofus> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<anyoneofus> !ibus-unikey
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
 * vubuntor439 sao em coi video trong youtube bình thường thì không sao nhưng khi full màn hình thì nó đứng khoảng gần 1 phút mới tiếp tục 
<vubuntor439> đang sử dụng OS U 10.04
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor439: đợi html5 mọi site đều dùn đã
<vubuntor439> v0ld3m0rt: là sao?
<vubuntor439> em không hiểu?
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor439: đợi nhà mạng cho cáp quang rẻ bằng = adsl hiện nay
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor439: nghĩa là đợi đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor439: thử cái này
<vubuntor439> _Tux_: ?
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu flash gpu full screen
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/force-flash-gpu-acceleration-in-linux-improve-performance/
<bksupybot> Title: Get better flash performance in Ubuntu (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<v0ld3m0rt> _Tux_: ngâm mozila tới đâu roài ?
 * vubuntor439 để test
 * v0ld3m0rt kinh nghiệm nên đọc từng chút 1 :))
<_Tux_> gió to vkl
<vubuntor439> _Tux_: cho em hỏi hàm     sudo mkdir /etc/adobe && echo "OverrideGPUValidation=true"|sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<vubuntor439> cái hàm "tee" nó có ý nghĩa gì?
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor439: man tee: tee - read from standard input and write to standard output and files
<jetli> http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_tee.htm
<bksupybot> Title: tee - Linux Command - Unix Command (at linux.about.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor439: cứ làm theo là hết cái kia
<_Tux_> quan tâm chi nhiều vậy
<vubuntor439> _Tux_: đang học shell mà^^
 * _Tux_ ếu biết gì về shell
 * v0ld3m0rt rờ rẫm _Tux_
<v0ld3m0rt> rờ xong treo _Tux_ lên cây
<vubuntor439> _Tux_: anh mà không biết shell ai tin
 * _Tux_ không tin thì thôi
<vubuntor439> _Tux_: thì thôi...
<vubuntor439> _Tux_: cám ơn anh đã fix xong
<vubuntor818> trong này có ai dùng php ko?
<vubuntor818> mình muốn hỏi về php curl
<_Tux_> vubuntor818: có biết tí ti
<_Tux_> gọi là phòng thân :D
<vubuntor818> _Tux_: sau khi tớ cài php5-curl, thì chạy phpinfo()
<vubuntor818> _Tux_: không thấy trong info
<vubuntor818> _Tux_: searhc thấy bào add thêm dòng nào vào php.ini
<vubuntor818> _Tux_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/checking-php_curl-mod-732840/
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] Checking PHP_cURL mod (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor818: chưa add cái exensions chăng ?
<vubuntor818> _Tux_: uk
 * _Tux_ nhớ là cài cái kia nó tự add mà ta
<vubuntor818> _Tux_: extension_dir = "/usr/local/lib/php/extensions/no-debug-non-zts-20060613" extension=curl.so
<vubuntor818> thay cái path thành nó như này hả
<vubuntor818> php -i |grep curl Additional .ini files parsed => /etc/php5/cli/conf.d/curl.ini, curl
<vubuntor818> :D
<vubuntor818> _Tux_: extension_dir = "/etc/php5/cli/conf.d/curl.ini, curl"
<vubuntor818> kết quả thế này đã đc chưa nhỉ
<vubuntor818> http://ca9.upanh.com/19.0.24174875.qo30/curl.png
<vubuntor818> Additional .ini files parsed
<vubuntor818> chỗ  Additional .ini files parsed .... ấy
<_Tux_> uhm
<_Tux_> vubuntor818: nhưng mà như đâu
<_Tux_> mình chỉ có cài
<_Tux_> rồi restart apache là xong
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> extension=curl.so <- có cái này trong php.ini
<_Tux_> hoặc đống exten dir hem ?
<vubuntor818> tớ cài xong, mấy gói của LAMPP, sau đó gõ apt-cache search php curl nó ra kết quả php5-curl - CURL module for php5
<vubuntor818> extension=curl.so <- có cái này trong php.ini <<== chưa có trong php.ini
<vubuntor818> nên tớ đang hỏi nên them vào như nào
<vubuntor818> ^^!
<vubuntor439> vubuntor818: cho hỏi chút  bạn cài php với mục đích gì?
<vubuntor818> vubuntor439: tớ làm việc thôi cậu ạ
<vubuntor439> vubuntor818: làm web bằng php, mysql à
<vubuntor818> vubuntor439: uk
<vubuntor818> vubuntor439: ?
<vubuntor439> vubuntor818: như trong hình php cài rồi đó bạn bạn cài thêm MySQL và phpmyadmin rồi là xong rồi
<vubuntor818> vubuntor439: tớ biết là xong rồi, nhưng tớ muốn hỏi về việc configure curl trong php.oini
<vubuntor439> vubuntor818: configure để làm gì như vậy là chạy php ổn rồi mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor439: lắm điều nhở
<_Tux_> vubuntor818: mình thấy hướng dẫn trên ubuntu
<_Tux_> chỉ có vậy
<_Tux_> có cần cấu hình bằng tay đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor818: bạn làm như mấy cái hướng dẫn
<vubuntor818> ai giúp với
<vubuntor818> vubuntor439: nhưng cần curl để parse một số thứ
<_Tux_> rồi restart apache
<_Tux_> sau đó chạy thử vài cái với curl xem
<vubuntor818> _Tux_: việc configure php.ini, là ở thư mục nào nhỉ
<vubuntor818> _Tux_: apache2 cũng có mà /etc/php5/cli cũng có nốt
<vubuntor818> _Tux_: php -i | grep php.ini Configuration File (php.ini) Path => /etc/php5/cli Loaded Configuration File => /etc/php5/cli/php.ini
<vubuntor818> _Tux_: bác hellp em vụ này với
<_Tux_> vubuntor818: /etc/php/apache2/php.ini
<vubuntor818> _Tux_: vậy sửa là add thêm dòng exten... vào hả bác
<_Tux_> vubuntor818: tìm trong đó coi
<_Tux_> nó có mẫu sẵn cả mà
<vubuntor818> bây h em chả biết cái curl.so nó nằm ở đâu =))
<vubuntor071> Cuối cùng cũng ok vụ curl ^^!
<vubuntor193> hi everymem
<nobawk`> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor193> tớ đang cài ubuntu thì gặp phải vấn đề là "no root" gì gì đó, nó bảo chỉnh gì trong phần partition ý
<vubuntor193> giúp mình với
<vubuntor193> beginer, hihi
<C4NoC> cài đến đâu mà bị?
<vubuntor193> phần chọn partition ấy
<vubuntor193> tớ chọn manual
<vubuntor193> tớ đang cài ubuntu thì gặp phải vấn đề là "no root" gì gì đó, nó bảo chỉnh gì trong phần partition ý
<Lokiheero> vubuntor193: chọn root, coi partition nào cần cài đặt thì chon root cho nó, chọn cái / đó
<vubuntor193> mà chọn ở đâu bạn
<Lokiheero> lúc chọn partition đó
<Lokiheero> nó có thêm cái combobox, chọn ví dụ như / /home /var /boot
<nobawk`> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor638> chao cac anh cho e hoi cach cai driver wifi
<nobawk`> vubuntor638: sao?
<vubuntor638> em cai may ma khong co diriver wifi
<nobawk`> vubuntor638: vào terminal gõ
<nobawk`> vubuntor638: lspci
<vubuntor638> anh cu noi tiep di
<vubuntor638> em go xong roi do
<nobawk`> !paste | vubuntor638
<ubot2> vubuntor638: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor638> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555343/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor638> em gui do
<nobawk`> vubuntor638: cài broadcom sta ko đc à?
<vubuntor638> la sao ha anh
<nobawk`> !find broadcom-sta
<ubot2> nobawk`: Found: broadcom-sta-common, broadcom-sta-source
<nobawk`> vubuntor638: đó cài cái đó có đc ko
<vubuntor638> da cai xong no bao loi gi do
<vubuntor638> nhung em cai lan nua thi no bao la remove chac chua reset  no chua chiu qua
<nobawk`> vubuntor638: lỗi gì?
<nobawk`> vubuntor638: sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-source
<vubuntor638> da
<vubuntor806> em cam on anh nhieu nha
<vubuntor806> em cai driver xong roi
<vubuntor806> chuc anh nam moi an khang thinh vuong van su nhu y nha
<vubuntor806> chao anh!!!
<vubuntor515> loay hoay cài  ubuntu từ sáng tới giờ mà chưa được, ghi đĩa thì bị lỗi, cài bằng usb thì không vào được phần cài, có ai giúp mình với, đau đầu quá
<vubuntor515> đề nghị viết tiếng việt nha, tiếng anh mình hơi kém
<vubuntor515> có ai chỉ giúp làm thế nào để vào được phần cài từ usb không? mình đã sử dụng universal USB... để tạo bộ cài nhưng khi khởi động lại thì bị dừng không chạy tiếp
<StarAngels> vubuntor515: bạn cài U10.10 à
<vubuntor515> đúng vậy, giúp mình với đâu đầu quá rồi
<StarAngels> !bg |vubuntor515
<ubot2> vubuntor515: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor515: dùng unetbootin bản mới nhất
<_Tux_> + iso đã checksum
<vubuntor515> mình dùng cái đó nhưng không thể boot được từ USB
<geminious> dungf cais ct owr trang chur cuar ubuntu-vn chuwa
<geminious> dùng cái ct ở trang chủ của ubuntu-vn chưa
<vubuntor515> ct là cài gì nhỉ?
<vubuntor515> trang chủ của ubuntu-vn không phải là trang ubuntuorg à?
<vubuntor515> à thấy rồi, để thử đã
<vubuntor515> cảm ơn bạn nha
<vubuntor573> nút mở wifi trên laptop không hoạt động ? lỗi phần cứng hở ta
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor573> laptop hp của e xài win7 thì mở wifi bt
<vubuntor573> chuyển qua xài ubuntu nút mở wifi trên laptop không bật được
<vubuntor573> bình thường là nó màu vàng - bật wifi nó màu xanh
<vubuntor573> giờ không thể bật được...bấm vào mà nó cứng đơ
<GeekComp> h nhá
<vubuntor573> ???
<GeekComp> sang uyn bật nó lên
<GeekComp> đừng tắt
<vubuntor573> thằng win e ko có xài
<vubuntor573> :|
<GeekComp> rồi sang u
<GeekComp> ko có xài cứ bật
<GeekComp> ko đk thì lại vô đây
<vubuntor573> bt e bật là nó chuyển sang màu xanh...giờ nhấn hoài trên laptop mà nó không hienej sang màu xanh gì hết :|
<GeekComp> bày cho ko nghe
<GeekComp> cứ thắc mắc mãi
<vubuntor573> không phải là ko nghe a ơi...
<vubuntor573> e bật nãy giờ không đc mới hỏi à
<vubuntor573> :D
<GeekComp> sang win chÆ°a
<GeekComp> card wifi
<vubuntor573> win không có sao mà sang ?
<vubuntor573> máy e có 1 cái laptop + Ubuntu ...Hết
<vubuntor573> :|
<GeekComp> là gì? chạy thử lspci xem nào
<vubuntor573> chammua@DesktopBuon:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx) 00:04.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0) 00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3) 00:09.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE
<nobawk`> !paste | vubuntor573
<ubot2> vubuntor573: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * StarAngels http://manguonmo.org
<vubuntor019> xin chao
<vubuntor019> toi muon hoi
<_Tux_> !ask
<CoconutCrab> ?
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor019> toi muon cai google eart  thi phai thao tac nhu the nao trong ubuntu
<StarAngels> .g install google eart on ubuntu
<bkphenny> StarAngels: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/05/02/how-to-install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<bksupybot> Title: How to Install Google Earth in Ubuntu 10.04 | Tombuntu (at tombuntu.com)
<vubuntor019> anh chi co the noi ro hon khong tieng anh toi rat kem
<StarAngels> .g cài đặt google earth trên ubuntu
<bkphenny> StarAngels: http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hedieuhanh/linux/73078_Huong-dan-cai-dat-Google-Earth-tren-Ubuntu-10-10.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Google Earth trên Ubuntu 10.10 | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<StarAngels> vubuntor019: google có hết mà bạn
<vubuntor019> toi da thu nhung xay ra loi " warning: Can't extract name and version from library name `libpo "
<vubuntor019> anh chi sua giup
<vubuntor019> the anh chi noi so qua qua trinh cai dat nhu the nao de toi lam theo cho chac chan
<StarAngels> vubuntor019: chưa cài đặt ggE bao giờ^^
<CoconutCrab> .g google earth ppa
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/google-earth-and-chrome-reader-questions/
<bksupybot> Title: Google Earth and Chrome Reader Questions | Ubuntu Linux Help (at ubuntulinuxhelp.com)
 * StarAngels vừa test xong và cài ggE rồi mà có gì đâu mà cài không được nhỉ:(
<vubuntor722> chao bạn
<vubuntor722> mình vừa cài xong Ubuntu , lúc resert lại máy thì  nó vào thẳng Win7 luôn chứ ko hiện ra bảng để cho mình được chọn lựa giữa hai hệ điều hành  Ubu hoặc WIn
<vubuntor722> h mình phải làm sao để có thể lựa chọn hệ điều hành lúc khởi động
<vubuntor742> .g install modem modeswitch in ubuntu 10.10 x64
<bkphenny> vubuntor742: http://www.initcron.org/uncategorized/how-to-configure-reliance-huawei-modem-with-ubuntu-10-4-lts-lucid-lynx/
<bksupybot> Title: How to Configure Reliance Huawei Modem with Ubuntu 10.4 LTS Lucid Lynx | INITCRON (at www.initcron.org)
<C4NoC> afterlastangel: dzo?
<vubuntor742> ?
<vubuntor742> cài đặt d-com 3g không qua windows
<vubuntor742> .g cài đặt d-com 3g trên ubuntu 10.10 x64 không qua windows
<bkphenny> vubuntor742: http://vinasupport.com/blog/2010/10/huong-dan-bien-windows-7-thanh-mac-os/
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn biến Windows 7 thành MAC OS !!! | ..::VN Support::.. (at vinasupport.com)
<vubuntor951> .g instal ibus vietnamese input method
<bkphenny> vubuntor951: http://www.ngohaibac.com/howto-install-vietnamese-input-method-ibus-unikey-ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: Howto Install Vietnamese Input Method ibus-unikey in Ubuntu (at www.ngohaibac.com)
<vubuntor951> .g install ibus vietnamese input method in ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> vubuntor951: http://www.embeddedheaven.com/howto-install-vietnamese-input-method-ibus-unikey-in-ubuntu.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Howto Install Vietnamese Input Method ibus-unikey in Ubuntu (at www.embeddedheaven.com)
<vubuntor951> .g install ibus vietnamese input method in ubuntu 10.10 without internet connection
<bkphenny> vubuntor951: http://www.embeddedheaven.com/howto-install-vietnamese-input-method-ibus-unikey-in-ubuntu.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Howto Install Vietnamese Input Method ibus-unikey in Ubuntu (at www.embeddedheaven.com)
<vubuntor769> cái wingpanel có chỉnh sửa được không các bác
<GeekComp> có
<GeekComp> à mà hình như hem
<vubuntor769> úi
<GeekComp> để /me xem lại
<vubuntor769> bác kéo tụt cảm xúc của em quá
<GeekComp> về lý thuyết ế là có
<GeekComp> còn về thực tiễn thì hẻm bik
<vubuntor769> thế tức là không rồi
<vubuntor769> các bác còn làm không được thì gà mới vọc như em hi vọng gì
<GeekComp> giời cái này mới ra
<GeekComp> đã ai vọc đâu
<vubuntor769> cái phân vùng swap có bỏ đi được không nhỉ
<GeekComp> đk
<vubuntor769> hôm cài không tìm hiểu kỹ cho nó tận 3G
<GeekComp> ko có cũng chả sao
<GeekComp> mà có thì càng tốt
<GeekComp> nhất là chạy wine
<vubuntor769> thôi cứ để đó cũng được
<vubuntor769> chả ảnh hưởng lắm mà
<GeekComp> 3GB mà tiếc nữa thì theo học _5tk
<vubuntor769> tự nhiên bỏ đó không dùng thấy nó phí thôi
<vubuntor769> chứ ổ cũng còn tương đối nhiều
<GeekComp> HDD nhiu?
<vubuntor769> 500
<GeekComp> oác
<vubuntor769> sao bác
<GeekComp> nhà mặt phố bố làm to
 * GeekComp 320Gb đã thấy mãn nguyện, ực ực
<vubuntor769> HDD thì bao nhiêu cho nó đủ
<GeekComp> vubuntor769: mà sao bik đến wingpanel
<vubuntor769> thì hướng dẫn ngay ngoài trang chủ đó
<GeekComp> ọc
<vubuntor769> làm theo thôi
<GeekComp> dzậy á
<GeekComp> tên nào dzợ?
<vubuntor769> lọc xọc gúc gồ mà không thấy ai chỉ cách chỉnh sửa
<vubuntor769> mới vào hỏi các bác
<vubuntor769> cái hướng dẫn tạo wingpanel to đùng đó mà
<GeekComp> tên truong-an là tay nào dzợ
<GeekComp> nghi quá
<vubuntor769> em chịu
<vubuntor769> mới tham gia ubuntu từ 01-01-2011
<vubuntor769> nào có biết ai với ai
<vubuntor769> thấy thì nghịch thử thôi
<GeekComp> 01-01-2011
<GeekComp> số đệp đóa
<GeekComp> ^^
<vubuntor769> hê hê
<GeekComp> năm nay phải làm quả gì đó vô 11-11-2011 mí đk
<vubuntor769> cưới vợ
<vubuntor769> mua nhà
<vubuntor769> hay tậu xe cũng được
<GeekComp> cưới thì chưa
<GeekComp> mua nhà càng ko
<GeekComp> tậu xe thì chưa đến lúc
<vubuntor769> không thì gọi anh em trong 4rum ra làm bữa bia cỏ cũng tốt
<GeekComp> luser ít tay uống bia lém
<GeekComp> toàn uống etanol thoai haha
<vubuntor769> úi
<vubuntor769> thế thì thịt chó +etanol cũng ổn
<GeekComp|pokemon> mực hả
<GeekComp|pokemon> chó Nhật Tân chớ ^^
<GeekComp|chandoi> .g karaoke ubuntu
<bkphenny> GeekComp|chandoi: http://jrharshath.wordpress.com/2009/02/13/how-to-make-karaoke-on-your-ubuntu-box/
<vubuntor769> cài office qua wine thì có crack được không
<GeekComp> chắc có
<vubuntor769> mới làm quen nên không thạo bộ open lắm
<GeekComp> phải chịu thôi
<GeekComp> nếu bạn cứ theo thói quen
<GeekComp> thì chả bao h dùng đk linu
<vubuntor769> ý em không phải thế
<vubuntor769> có điều cái gì cũng cần có thời gian chứ
<vubuntor769> mà công việc thì đang cần ngay
<v0ld3m0rt> k0 open thì libre, gnome, kde, .... office
<GeekComp> ờ hớ
<GeekComp> cần ngay thì bạn crack thử xem
<GeekComp> làm luôn, mất time lên đây hỏi -> ngốc
<v0ld3m0rt> dualboot để làm gì chứ ? có ai kiểm tra bản quyền bạn hử ?
<vubuntor769> hỏi trước để down chứ sao
<vubuntor769> đang office 10 mà
<vubuntor769> muốn bỏ hẳn win thôi
<vubuntor769> chư dual thì bàn làm gì nữa bác
<GeekComp> v0ld3m0rt: dual boot để chơi game hí hí
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor769: bỏ hẳn thì open office hẳn đi
<vubuntor769> rồi sẽ như thế
<GeekComp> v0ld3m0rt: hắn cần ngay và luôn cho nóng
<v0ld3m0rt> GeekComp: um`, k0 game nữa thì đá đít game
<v0ld3m0rt> .g hướng dẫn dùng open offfice
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt: http://www.ctu.edu.vn/pmnm/tailieu/SD04_Calc_V3.0.pdf
<v0ld3m0rt> đó, cài giao diện O.o tiếng việt vào,
<v0ld3m0rt> mang in thì save ra pdf
<vubuntor769> cảm ơn
<Bacta> Gaheo yay tung
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-19
<vubuntor930> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor930> minh dang cai openoffice 3.2.0
<tianbao> ??
<vubuntor930> luc cai goi openoffice.org3.2 debian menus 3.2-9502_all.deb
<vubuntor930> no bao loi vay
<vubuntor930> error conflicfs with the installed package "openoffice.org-core"
<GeekComp> ờ
<GeekComp> vubuntor930: bạn thiếu gói trong dấu ngoặc đó
<GeekComp> tốt nhất là bạn cài từ ppa đi
<tianbao> hi, binh tinh cai lai tu dau 1 lan
<tianbao> kg co gi ca, cai nay gap roi
<vubuntor382> hello
<C4NoC> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor382> oh
<vubuntor382> i'm vietnameses
<vubuntor382> chao ban
<vubuntor382> minh dung may dell inspiron 1564
<vubuntor382> minh moi cai ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor382> nhung minh chi active duoc card man hinh ATI
<vubuntor382> nhung ko active duoc may cai card mang wireless
<_Tux_> vubuntor382: sao không active được
<vubuntor382> va bluetooth
<vubuntor382> cho ming lat nha
<vubuntor382> no tai ve rui
<C4NoC> wifi gì?
<vubuntor382> xong khi cai lai bao loi
<vubuntor382> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<GeekComp> chạy lspci xem nào
<vubuntor382> Setting up libapparmor1 (2.5.1-0ubuntu0.10.10.3) ...  Setting up libapparmor-perl (2.5.1-0ubuntu0.10.10.3) ...  Setting up apparmor-utils (2.5.1-0ubuntu0.10.10.3) ...  Setting up gnome-system-tools (2.32.0-0ubuntu1.1) ...  Setting up indicator-sound (0.5.0.1-0ubuntu1) ...  Setting up libgexiv2-0 (0.2.0-0ubuntu2.1) ...  Processing triggers for python-central ...  Setting up python-apport (1.14.1-0ubuntu8.1) ...  Setting up gwib
<GeekComp> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor040> cho em hỏi nay
<vubuntor040> Cai LibreOffice
<vubuntor040> làm giao diện ribbon
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> là sao?
<_Tux_> vubuntor382: đó mới là dự định
 * _Tux_ chưa có chính thức
<vubuntor382> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555632/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor040> vậy ah
<vubuntor040> em tưỡng ra rồi
<vubuntor382> loi active driver ||  http://paste.ubuntu.com/555632/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tianbao> ERP thì có cách nào chạy trên ubuntu kg nhỉ
<vubuntor040> sao ban khong dung open erp ma  erp
<tianbao> trước giờ hệ thống công ty sài ERP duoc lập trình từ visual.net ra rồi
<tianbao> chạy trên windows
<tianbao> giờ sang u nên hỏi có cách nào kg
<tianbao> chẳng le đi lập trình lại
<tianbao> bạn có biết từ lúc lập trình tới lúc test thành công nguyên 1 hê thống phần mềm
<C4NoC> tianbao: thế thì cứ win mà xài
<vubuntor040> vây hả
<tianbao> 10nguoi lap trình làm cũng gần 5 năn chứ đâu ít gì
<C4NoC> lạp trình cho win, mà hỏi sang linux chạy được ko
<vubuntor040> đàng chịu
<tianbao> thì giờ bộ phận phần mềm củng đang lập trình lại để chạy bằng web
<C4NoC> thế chịu khó ngồi chờ thôi
<C4NoC> ko thì chạy máy ảo win
<Lokiheero> hehe, lúc lập trình nếu có ý định chuyển qua nguồn mở thì phải biết mà dùng java chớ :D
<C4NoC> nhét nó vào
<tianbao> nhưng cũng lâu lắm, 5 năm trước và 5 năm sau
<tianbao> giờ bạn có biết ý định 5 năm sau bạn sẽ làm gì nữa kg
<C4NoC> uhm
<tianbao> nước Mỹ còn kg biết 5 năm sau họ như thế nào nữa kìa, 1 đời tổng thống lên là sẽ có chính sách đổi mới
<C4NoC> tạm thời là thế đi
<Lokiheero> hehe, tùy
<tianbao> máy ảo windows là cách mà tui đang sử dụng
<tianbao> nhưng củng có nhiều bất tiện
<tianbao> nếu biên dịch ra chạy duoc trên u luôn thì ngon hơn nhiều
<C4NoC> tianbao: thì code lại thôi
<Lokiheero> no way
<tianbao> thì giờ đang code lại, nhung code bằng java,  chay tren nền web
<C4NoC> thế thì ngon roài
<tianbao> nhưng đợi code xong chắc cũng 5 năm nữa quá
<C4NoC> ...
<tianbao> ngồi đợi mọc râu
<Lokiheero> thời nay khác
<Lokiheero> code gì mà 5 năm
<tianbao> :-D
<C4NoC> code 5 năm
<C4NoC> ...
<C4NoC> code xong ra lỗi thời
<Lokiheero> 5 năm công nghệ đổi mới cả rồi
<C4NoC> lại bỏ
<C4NoC> code cái khác
<tianbao> bạn làm như công ty tui nhỏ xíu kg bẳng
<C4NoC> hó hó
<Lokiheero> thôi thì
<Lokiheero> bạn quăng qua cho tụi ấn độ nó làm outsourcing
<tianbao> 30 nghìn công nhân 500 máy tính, bạn thử nghỉ xem
<vubuntor040> vay thoi code lai ben open erp la dc
<vubuntor040> khong loi thoi
<vubuntor040> hehe
<tianbao> tui nghĩ code trên web là cách đúng đá7n rùi
<C4NoC> uh
<tianbao> bie1t đâu 5 năm sau có 1 ông chủ IT khác lên
<C4NoC> chạy nền web là tiện
<tianbao> ổng lại nói thôi tui thích windows hơn, giờ chuyển qua sài windows
<vubuntor040> ok
<tianbao> chắc điện quá
<tianbao> chác điên quá
<tianbao> :-X
<vubuntor040> ack
<vubuntor040> thich win ha
<Lokiheero> hehe, mình thấy từ đầu java thì ngon rầu
<C4NoC> tianbao: làm trên java thì sao
<C4NoC> port đi đâu chả được
<tianbao> kg hiểu ý tui à
<tianbao> ý tui là chạy trên web là tiện rùi
<vubuntor040> khong web moi good
<tianbao> biết đâu 5 năm sau 1 ông giám đốc IT khác lên thay thế
<C4NoC> mà code gì 5 năm
<C4NoC> vãi quá
<C4NoC> người ta 1-2 năm là quá rồi
<C4NoC> nhu cầu, công nnghệ thay đổi nhanh
<tianbao> C4NoC bạn có nhiu năm kinh nghiêm là việc rùi
<C4NoC> phải rút ngắn lại chứ
<tianbao> nếu tính thời gian code kg có thể là 1 năm hay 2 năm
<Lokiheero> có chục ông boss lên muốn chuyển qua chuyển lại thì java vẫn đáp ứng
<tianbao> nhưng bạn phải biết 1 công ty lốn khi họ test 1 phần của hệ thống cũng phải tính bằng quí, bằng năm
<tianbao> đâu phải code xong là thay doi liền đâu
<Lokiheero> C4NoC: chắc công ty nhà nước :d
<tianbao> bạn code xong bạn có dám khẳng định rằng phần mềm tui code ra 100% kg có vấn đề kg
<C4NoC> tianbao: thế thì cứ xem tụi nó dev mấy cái oss soft ấy
<C4NoC> xem thời gian nó chia thế nào
<vubuntor040> kho cho dan IT qua ha
<tianbao> code thì nhanh
<tianbao> nhưng test mới lâu
<C4NoC> code, test, update
<tianbao> mà thoi kg nói chuyện này nữa, bản thân tui cung hy vọng nó nhanh 1 chút
<C4NoC> ò
<tianbao> chứ lúc truo1c tui chứng kiến thì đã qua 5 năm rùi
<C4NoC> cứ máy ảo mà cầm hơi đỡ đi
<tianbao> http://openerpvn.blogspot.com/2010/03/kien-truc-va-giao-dien-openerp.html
<bksupybot> Title: OpenERP Viet Nam: KIẾN TRÚC VÀ GIAO DIỆN OPENERP (at openerpvn.blogspot.com)
<tianbao> sory anh em send lộn
<Kijuto> 17h30 chiều nay offline nhé anh em
<Kijuto> ai chưa lấy áo đến lấy
<Kijuto> :D
<samaclacda> gut morning
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> 12h45 ?
<samaclacda> Xem lại phim Tây Du Ký và sau một thời trải nghiệm đã nhận ra ý nghĩa  của bộ phim này: – Ngộ Không là thằng giỏi thì luôn bị chụp cái vòng kim  cô lên đầu, nếu trái lời sếp là bị niệm chú. – Bát giới là thằng nịnh  hót luôn được an nhàn, được sếp quý.
<samaclacda> Sa Tăng là thằng chăm làm, ít nói, lúc nào cũng bị đè gánh nặng lên vai  và luôn là thằng phải đi cuối cùng. – Đường Tăng, tất nhiên …thằng ngu  luôn làm lãnh đạo. – Yêu quái toàn là con nhà trời, cứ mỗi lần Ngộ Không  chuẩn bị ra tay trừ khử thì lại có ông cốp nào đó ở Thiên đình chạy đến  xin tha đem về trời …giáo dục
<samaclacda> yeah, am
<samaclacda> săp có ubuntu mới
<samaclacda> phim TQ phản ánh rất đúng xã hội vn :D
<tianbao> hôm nay kg thấy bạn n2i online nhỉ?
 * kid__ cầm cổ _Tux_  lay lay
<tianbao> ﻿samaclacda nói về tây du ký và cuộc sống hiện thực thấy cũng có nhiều điểm tương đồng
<nobawk> chuẩn luôn chứ còn gì nữa
<tianbao> nghe nói sắp có tây du ký mới 2010 của Trung quốc
<tianbao> mục tiêu đặt ra rất lớn
<tianbao> là đánh đỗ phim tây du ký cũ
<tianbao> :-D
<nobawk> chắc là ko bao h có thể đánh đổ đc
<tianbao> hi, thi cu hi vong di, minh cung nghi la rat kho
<tianbao> cai quan trong nhat la kg co ai co the dong vai Ton Ngo K hoan hao
<vubuntor705> sb help
<vubuntor705> !!!!
<C4NoC> help gì?
<vubuntor705> alo
<vubuntor705> co ai k
<vubuntor705> giup e chut nao
<vubuntor705> ?????
<C4NoC> gíup gì?
<C4NoC> ko hỏi sao giúp?
<vubuntor705> Requires installation of untrusted packages
<vubuntor705> do' anh
<C4NoC> thì cứ cài vào
<vubuntor705> em nhan install no bao' the'
<vubuntor705> k install dc
<vubuntor705> ???
<C4NoC> vubuntor705: cài thế nào mà bị?
<vubuntor705> e nhan' istall la no bao' the'
<vubuntor705> k install dc cai' nao ka?
<C4NoC> install cái gì?
<vubuntor705> may cai trong software center do'
<vubuntor705> tat ca? deu` k dc luon
<C4NoC> vào System> admin > software source sửa lại xem
<C4NoC> chọn lại cái server nào đó
<C4NoC> tắt mấy cái cài thêm đi
<ntsasng> Alo
<ntsasng> :D
<ntsasng> ko ai đi ọp iếc gì à
<C4NoC> ko
<ntsasng> ack
<ntsasng> mềnh tí qua nhà anh Khanh lấy thôi
<ntsasng> ^^!
<ntsasng> à
<C4NoC> đệt
<C4NoC> ko đi ai cho lấy
<ntsasng> C4NoC: này, có biết cách nào bật cái năm lóc khi máy khởi động ko
<ntsasng> C4NoC: meij
<ntsasng> hôm trước bảo anh Khanh roài
<ntsasng> :D
<C4NoC> ptkhanh: mới nói lại
<C4NoC> phải đi mới cho lấy
<C4NoC> mềnh ko đi nên hok có
<ntsasng> C4NoC: vãi thế
<ntsasng> C4NoC:  qua nha chấn lột mới đc
<ntsasng> C4NoC:  giờ muộn mất rầu, từ Mỹ Đình qua BK quá tội
<ntsasng> C4NoC: mùa này nước biển lạnh ko9 =))
<C4NoC> hok
<C4NoC> ấm áp lắm
<ntsasng> C4NoC:  ngon, sao hay thủ dâm trên này thế
<ntsasng> C4NoC:  :D
<ntsasng> C4NoC:  thôi
 * ntsasng biến đây
 * ntsasng đạp C4NoC =))
<C4NoC> =.=
<ntsasng> à C4NoC này
<ntsasng> biết cách bật num lock khi máy khởi động ko
<ntsasng> :D
<ntsasng> từ ngày qua LXDE giờ khởi động
<ntsasng> nó ko tự bật
<C4NoC> =.=
<C4NoC> vào cmos mà set
<vubuntor655> á
<vubuntor655>  
<ntsasng> vubuntor655:  gì thế?
<ntsasng> C4NoC: cmos ko có thì phải
<nobawk> cmos?
<ntsasng> nobawk: người ta gọi là bios gì đó
<ntsasng> nobawk: ko đi ọp à
<nobawk> off?
<ntsasng> hôm nay nghe anh Hiếu bảo là 17h bao nhiêu đó tập trung ở cafe Mộc mà
<nobawk> ờ thế là mình ko biết thông tin
<ntsasng> nobawk: laau ko vào 4rum à
<nobawk> ờ
<ntsasng> nobawk: giờ mần ở đâu roài
<vubuntor694> chao cac anh
<vubuntor694> co anh nao biet cach nao gia lap window khong
<vubuntor694> co cach nao khac wine khong
<vubuntor484> need help
<vubuntor484> ai giup e cai` wine voi
<vubuntor484> An unhandlable error occured
<jetli> thì cứ thế mà cài thôi
<jetli> khác gì win
<vubuntor484> install no bao' loi~
<vubuntor484> An unhandlable error occured
<vubuntor484> do'
<jetli> google
<vubuntor484> lam sao khac phuc dc h ???
<vubuntor484> ac
<vubuntor484> google dc thi` k len day
<jetli> http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1632545
<jetli> đó
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] aptdaemon / An unhandlable error occured - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor484> E: Could not open file /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin - open (22: Invalid argument) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<vubuntor484> nan? that
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> vubuntor484: ls  -al /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin
<nobawk> vubuntor484: nó ra cái gì?
<nobawk> vubuntor484: chạy sudo apt-get update chưa?
<vubuntor484> chay. sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor484> doan. cuoi no ra the'
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> vubuntor484: xoá cái file kia đi
<nobawk> vubuntor484: rồi chạy  lại thì sao?
<nobawk> vubuntor484: đã làm gì với cái ubuntu vậy?
<vubuntor484> xoa' file j ak
<vubuntor484> k lam j ka? hjx
<nobawk>  /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin
<nobawk> ko tin là ko làm gì nó tự bị thế kia
<vubuntor484> a dong cham j den'
<vubuntor484> e moi xai ubuntu bit j dau ma dong cham
<nobawk> vubuntor484: hmmm
<nobawk> vubuntor484: ví dụ chạy lệnh gì đó
<vubuntor484> sao k install 1 1 software nao` trong kho vay ???
<nobawk> vubuntor484: thử xoá cái file kia đi xem
<nobawk> vubuntor484: eh, thì đang bị lỗi kia
<nobawk> vubuntor484: nên ko install đc
<vubuntor694> co phan mem nao tu dong bat link video nhu window xp khong vay cac anh
<vubuntor484> troi` oi phat dien mat thoi hjx
<GeekComp|google> vubuntor694: lấy addon DownThemAll cho Firefoxx
<vubuntor694> lay bang cach nao ha anh
<nobawk> có
<vubuntor694> anh chi em chi tiet hon nha
<nobawk> cài video download helper
<nobawk> là add-on của firefox
 * GeekComp|google nhường cho sn nobawk
<vubuntor484> The package system is broken
<vubuntor484> Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems. Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f
<vubuntor484> cu' install la no bao' vay
<GeekComp> chạy sudo apt-get install -f đi
<nobawk> bỏ third party repository đi xem
<nobawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor694> anh oi dua hinh avata len yahoo chat bang cach nao ha anh
<GeekComp> ặc
<GeekComp> vubuntor694: đang dùng U hay đang dùng Win đấy?
<vubuntor484> http://www.upanh.com/viewupload/id=igjpmd
<bksupybot> Title: Ảnh upload - upanh.com (at www.upanh.com)
<vubuntor484> a geek sem ho e cai'
<vubuntor694> e dang dung u
<GeekComp> vubuntor484: sai link rồi á
<GeekComp> vubuntor694: dùng trình chat gì
<vubuntor484> http://cB4.upanh.com/19.0.24250123.EL10/screenshot1.png http://cB5.upanh.com/19.0.24250154.liz0/screenshot2.png http://cB6.upanh.com/19.0.24250175.lV00/screenshot3.png
<vubuntor484> 3 cai'
<vubuntor694> em dung empaty in....
<vubuntor694> GeekComp: em dung phan mem co san do
<GeekComp> vubuntor694: chụp cái ảnh trình chat cái, đang trên win
<vubuntor484> sem zum` e chua a ?
<nobawk> vubuntor484: ấn nút repair có đc ko?
<vubuntor484> a sem cai anh? thu' 3 do
<vubuntor484> no bao' the'
<vubuntor484> install thi` no bao' "The package system is broken"
<nobawk> vubuntor484: ấn vào chỗ detail nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor694> GeekComp: roi past o dau ha anh
<GeekComp> đưa link vô đây
<vubuntor484> no' ra dai` lem'
<vubuntor484> lam sao giup e cai` cai wine voi
<vubuntor484> mun' choi Aoe ma k lam sao choi dc
<nobawk> vubuntor484: hmm
<nobawk> vubuntor484: paste đi
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor484
<ubot2> vubuntor484: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor694> cai dong syntax do chon cai nao ha anh
<vubuntor484> pase j` vao` ak ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor694: có cài team ko
<nobawk> vubuntor484: chỗ detail
<GeekComp> à nhầm
<GeekComp> vubuntor484: có cài team ko
<vubuntor694> da hong
<GeekComp> vubuntor694: thay ava mà ko mò ra đk à
 * GeekComp đang trên win ko thì chỉ ngay
<vubuntor694> khong anh oi
<vubuntor694> em moi xai thoi nen hong ranh lam
<GeekComp> vubuntor694: dùng pidgin đi
<GeekComp> dễ dàng, nhiều tính năng hơn
<vubuntor484> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555748/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor484: bạn cài cái gì vậy?
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> :-?
<nobawk> vubuntor484: hay là update bị lỗi?
<vubuntor694> em hong biet nua
<vubuntor694> em dang cai wine ma ko chay dc phan mem exe
<vubuntor484> e dang mun' cai wine ma k dc
<GeekComp> vubuntor694:khi mở file .exe
<GeekComp> nhấn chuột phải vô nó
<GeekComp> chọn open with other app
<vubuntor694> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555749/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<GeekComp> trong khung chọn chọn Wine Program Loader
<nobawk> vubuntor484: update hệ thống đi
<vubuntor694> no bao loi vay ne
<nobawk> vubuntor484: update hết lên
<nobawk> vubuntor484: tắt cái software center đi rồi vào terminal gõ
<GeekComp> vubuntor694: do bạn mở = trình zip
<nobawk> vubuntor484: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GeekComp> chứ có phải = wine đâu
<vubuntor694> vay lam sao de chay phan mem exe ha anh
<GeekComp> chuột phải
<GeekComp> chọn open other app
<GeekComp> khung hiện ra chọn Wine Program Loader
<GeekComp> đó
<GeekComp> sau ko cần phải làm như thế nữa
<vubuntor694> http://paste.ubuntu.com/555750/
<GeekComp> chỉ cần mở lên thôi
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor694> no bao loi vay do
<GeekComp> cài dotnet 2.0 cho nó chưa
<vubuntor694> GeekComp: 425 833 768
<vubuntor694> so id cua teamviewer cua em ne
<vubuntor694> giup em cai 1 so phan mem voi
<vubuntor694> pass 5833
<vubuntor694> anh da thay chua vay
<vubuntor694> GeekComp: alo anh
<vubuntor694> GeekComp: anh con tren day hog vay anh
<vubuntor694> GeekComp: alo anh oi
<GeekComp> ờ mình đây
<GeekComp> quên béng
<vubuntor694> anh ket noi vao may em di
<GeekComp> pm riêng mình đi
<vubuntor694> anh noi gi em hong hieu
<vubuntor662> .g remove a link file in ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/FileSharing
<bksupybot> Title: UbuntuOne/Tutorials/FileSharing - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor662> .g remove a shortcut in ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<bksupybot> Title: Keyboard Shortcuts - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor662> .g remove shortcut files in ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/desktop-tips.html
<bksupybot> Title: Desktop Tricks (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor662> .g lenh xoa short cut trongubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: http://tuyetkiem.wordpress.com/2009/03/11/useradd-userdel-command/
<vubuntor662> .g lam the nao de xoa shortcut trong ubuntu bang terminal
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/S%E1%BB%AD_d%E1%BB%A5ng_Terminal
<bksupybot> Title: Sử dụng Terminal – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor662> .g install vietnamese input method in ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: http://www.embeddedheaven.com/howto-install-vietnamese-input-method-ibus-unikey-in-ubuntu.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Howto Install Vietnamese Input Method ibus-unikey in Ubuntu (at www.embeddedheaven.com)
<vubuntor662> .g lệnh xóa shortcut trong terminal của ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/S%E1%BB%AD_d%E1%BB%A5ng_Terminal
<bksupybot> Title: Sử dụng Terminal – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor662> .g lệnh xóa các file liên kết trong ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: http://thegioimang.org/linux/tao-file-lien-ket-tat-tren-linux.html
<bksupybot> Title: Tạo file liên kết tắt trên Linux - Trang Tin Tức Mạng Máy Tính Việt Nam | W3 Networking News | Mang May Tinh | Giai Phap Mang (at thegioimang.org)
<vubuntor662> .g i-node
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inode
<bksupybot> Title: inode - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
 * GeekComp|google đạp C4NoC
<C4NoC> http://2sao.vietnamnet.vn/p0c1049n20110118122129609/gioi-tre-ro-mot-deo-bao-cao-su-cho-de.vnn
<bksupybot> Title: Giới trẻ rộ mốt đeo bao cao su cho “dế” | Đời sống giới trẻ | 2sao.vietnamnet.vn - (at 2sao.vietnamnet.vn)
<vubuntor662> .g desktop configuration file
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/GNOME.html
<bksupybot> Title: GNOME desktop basics (at www.yolinux.com)
<vubuntor662> .g lệnh xóa desktop configuration file trong ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: http://vinasupport.com/blog/2010/01/remote-access-to-the-ubuntu-linux-desktop/
<bksupybot> Title: Remote Access to the Ubuntu Linux Desktop | ..::VN Support::.. (at vinasupport.com)
<vubuntor662> .g lệnh xem tất cả mọi thứ trong 1 thư mục
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: http://cvs.moodle.org/lang/vi_utf8/docs/cvs.html?view=co
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu về Moodle: Làm thế nào để sử dụng CVS (at cvs.moodle.org)
<vubuntor662> .g lệnh xem file desktop configuration file
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: http://ddth.com/showthread.php?p=2449297
<vubuntor662> .g các loại file trong ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=13885
<bksupybot> Title: Help me!Các định dạng file mà ubuntu có thể làm việc? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor662> .g loại tệp tin desktop configuration file (application/x-desktop)
<bkphenny> vubuntor662: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_file_formats_(alphabetical)
<nobawk> !spam | vubuntor662
<ubot2> vubuntor662: Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<vubuntor662> bạn ơi
<nobawk> ?
<vubuntor662> giúp mình với
<nobawk> giúp cái chi?
<vubuntor662> mình đang cố tìm cách xóa 1 file trên desktop của mình nhưng ko thể đc
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor662> ls -la
<nobawk> sudo rm abc.xyz?
<vubuntor662> không hiện ra
<nobawk> ko hiện ra là ko có?
<vubuntor662> có nhìn thấy
<nobawk> nhìn thấy ở đâu?
<vubuntor662> trên Desk top
<vubuntor662> kick chuot phải
<vubuntor662> thì nó ghi là type:
<vubuntor662> desktop configuration file (application/x-desktop)
<vubuntor662> không biết để nó hiện trong terminal thì làm kiểu gì nhỉ?
<vubuntor662> và làm sao để xóa nó trong terminal?
<vubuntor662> giúp mình với
<vubuntor662> mình tìm mãi rồi mà không có đc
<vubuntor662> chẳng thấy cái loại file đó ghi ở đâu cả
<vubuntor662> nobawk: đâu rồi?
<nobawk> vubuntor662: ờ
<nobawk> vubuntor662: thôi bỏ qua đi
<vubuntor662> híc
<nobawk> vubuntor662: đó hình như ko phải là file
<vubuntor662> bỏ là sao?
<vubuntor662> thế là cái gì?
<nobawk> chỉ chuột phải vào desktop mà ra thế thì rõ là ko phải roài
<vubuntor662> giúp đi .... ^^
<nobawk> vubuntor662: đó chỉ là thông tin về cái MIME thôi
<vubuntor662> khong phải
<vubuntor662> nó giống cái biểu tượng shortcut thì đúng hơn
<vubuntor662> command: "/usr/local/Mobile_Partner/MobilePartner"
<nobawk> thôi bạn muốn xoá thì mời bạn tiếp tục
<nobawk> mình chịu
<themadclown> vubuntor662: chụp cái ảnh up lên cho dễ hiểu
<vubuntor662> ok
<nobawk> vubuntor662: đó là cái launcher
<nobawk> nó có 1 file tên là xxx.destkop
<nobawk> xoá nó đi là xong
<nobawk> đơn giản có thế
<vubuntor662> nhưng làm sao để nó hiênj trong terminal?
<vubuntor662> mình đang học về linux
<vubuntor662> phải làm trên terminal
<vubuntor662> :(
<themadclown> hiện trong terminal là sao =.=
<vubuntor662> có nghĩa là xóa bằng lệnh
<vubuntor662> lệnh xóa nó như thế nào vậy?
<themadclown> thì cứ dùng lệnh rm mà xóa thôi
<vubuntor662> nó không hiện trong terminal
<vubuntor662> No such file or directory
<vubuntor662> nó báo như vậy
<nobawk> ls -al nó có hiện
<nobawk> nhưng nó là tên.desktop
<vubuntor662> ko
<nobawk> rm cái file đó đi là  hết
<themadclown> có viết đủ tên + đuôi ko?
<nobawk> vì nó chỉ là cái launcher
<themadclown> tên file.phần mở rộng
 * nobawk lurks
<themadclown> ở đây là abc.desktop
<vubuntor662> ko đc
<vubuntor662> nó chỉ có tên
<vubuntor662> mình đặt trong ""
<themadclown> ac
<vubuntor662> nhưng không đc
<themadclown> ko dùng dấu ngoặc
<vubuntor662> ls -la không hiện gì
<themadclown> lạ dz ta
<vubuntor662> tên nó là "D-com 3G" ^^
<themadclown> pó tay
<vubuntor662> không thấy phần mở rộng
<themadclown> có phải đang cắm USB DCOM 3G ko?
<vubuntor662> chỉ có cái tên đó thôi
<vubuntor662> uh
<themadclown> thế thì nó là thiết bị đang chạy
<vubuntor662> rút ra vẫn còn
<themadclown> rút thẳng ra luôn hả?
<vubuntor662> xóa bằng giao diện thì xóa bình thường
<vubuntor662> nhưng không xóa bằng lệnh đc
<vubuntor662> uh
<vubuntor662> thế phải rút thế nào?
<vubuntor662> :D
<themadclown> dùng lệnh umount để tắt nó đi
<themadclown> chắc thế
<themadclown> vì chưa xài 3G bao giờ
<vubuntor662> dùng sao đc
<vubuntor662> nó ko hiện trong tẻminal
<vubuntor662> !
<themadclown> chịu
<themadclown> nếu là ổ CD thì umount /mnt/cdrom
<vubuntor662> kích chuột phải thì nó là file mà
<themadclown> nhưng chả biết cái usb 3G nó là gì
<vubuntor662> ô command là :"/usr/local/Mobile_Partner/MobilePartner"
<vubuntor662> có cả size luôn
<vubuntor662> các thuộc tín như file bình thường luôn
<themadclown> có tình iu nào dùng 3G chỉ giùm vs kìa
<themadclown> cả đời chỉ xài mạng dây nên ko biết
<vubuntor662> lạc đề rùi
<vubuntor662> vấn đề là xóa cái file kì lạ kia
<themadclown> thì nó là do cái DCOM tạo ra mà
<vubuntor662> copy, cut , delete bằng giao diện thì làm bình thường
<themadclown> chưa có kinh nghiệm vụ này
<themadclown> chịu thôi
<themadclown> srr nha
<vubuntor662> :(
 * StarAngels các anh cho em hỏi máy em hiện tại đang cài Ubuntu 10.04. Vì vài lý do cá nhân 1 số công việc phải sử dụng window nên em đã phân ra 20GB NTFS để ghost winxp nhưng khi vào notron ghost thì chỉ thấy tổng cộng 160GB của máy chứ không thấy 20GB kia ở đâu vậy có anh chị nào biết cách ghost giúp em với.
<vubuntor662> Cả rename đc luôn :((
 * StarAngels do máy yếu nên không thể sử dụng xp trên máy ảo được (sử dụng cpu lúc nào cũng 90->100%)
<vubuntor662> StarAngels: bao nhiu phân vùng?
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: hiện tại có tổng cộng 4 phân vùng
<vubuntor662> chia ổ bằng công cụ gì?
<StarAngels> 1 phân vùng boot(100MB),phân vùng cài U(30GB), còn lại là phân vùng home và phân vùng NTFS
<StarAngels> nhưng khi vào ghost thì chỉ thấy mỗi 1 phân vùng=tổng số HDD của máy nếu chọn là suy ra xóa sạch dữ liệu:(
<vubuntor662> phần mềm chia ổ ý?
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: em sử dụng liveusb để chia phân vùng
<vubuntor662> vậy thì vào đĩa boot 10.xx trở xuống
<vubuntor662> --> partition ...
<vubuntor662> sẽ báo lỗi
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: vậy là phải mua đĩa boot mới à:(
<vubuntor662> ---> vào cái số 1 sẽ thấy vàng toàn ổ 160
<vubuntor662> vào cái số 4 sẽ thấy có phần cuối cùng màu đỏ rực
<vubuntor662> phần ở giữa màu xám
<vubuntor662> và phần đầu tiên là của ubuntu còn nguyên vẹn
<vubuntor662> nếu may mắn
<vubuntor662> rơi vào trường hợp nhẹ nhàng
<vubuntor662> thì chọn delete cái cuối cùng
<vubuntor662> sẽ sống lại 3 cái đầu tiên
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: ?
<vubuntor662> ^^
<vubuntor662> cái đó là do mấy cái chia ổ không hợp tacs với nhau ấy mà
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: anh đang nói chuyện gì vậy em không hiểu gì hết?
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: vậy làm sao để cái ghost nó nhận ra phân vùng NTFS 20GB kia
<vubuntor662> ghost nhiều chưa?
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: hồi sử dụng winxp có ghost thường xuyên
<vubuntor662> uh
<vubuntor662> cái đĩa boot là bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor662> 10.xx?
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: không biết nữa
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: nó ghi là LHT452
<vubuntor662> !
<vubuntor662> uh
<vubuntor662> thế định dạng đĩa hiện tại là cả 4 phân vùng đều là primary à?
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: không primany chỉ có boot thôi
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: còn lại là logic
<vubuntor662> uh
<vubuntor662> cái primary là cái đầu tiên đúng ko?
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: vâng
<vubuntor662> cái NTFS là cái mới tạo và ở cuối đoạn logic chứ?
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: vâng
<vubuntor662> uh
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: nó chỉ nằm phía trước swap thôi
<vubuntor662> tỉ lệ cứu cách 1 là 50%
<vubuntor662> khởi động đĩa boot
<vubuntor662> chọn 1
<vubuntor662> chọn 4
<vubuntor662> mình không nhớ tên ^^
<vubuntor662> cái đó có giao diện gần giống windows
<vubuntor662> nếu thấy nó phân ra làm 3 đoạn
<vubuntor662> thì sẽ là:
<vubuntor662> đoạn 1 còn hoạt động
<vubuntor662> là cái primary của mình
<vubuntor662> đoạn 2 là free
<vubuntor662> có màu xám
<vubuntor662> là 2 cái ở giữa
<vubuntor662> đoạn cuối màu đỏ
<vubuntor662> báo corrup gì đó
<vubuntor662> là cái cuối cùng mình mới tạo
<vubuntor662> chọn delete cái đó đi
<ntsasng> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: bạn đang nói đó là trên chương trình ghost nào vậy
<vubuntor662> !
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: mình sử dụng nơtron ghost đâu giống như thế đâu:(
<vubuntor662> đĩa dùng để chia ổ cho windows ý
<vubuntor662> muốn ghost windows thì phải dùng phần mềm chia ổ cho windows chứ
<vubuntor662> :D
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: à sử dụng promagic ấy hả?
<vubuntor662> cái đó sẽ báo lỗi như bản ghost của bạn
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: bây giờ đưa promagic vô nó không biết cái ổ cứng của mình là cái gì mà chỉ biết báo lỗi:(
<vubuntor662> thì trên cái đĩa đó nó có thêm 1 phần mềm nữa
<ntsasng> buồn cười thế
<vubuntor662> cũng hay hay không kém ^^
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: cũng đã test mấy cái ấy rồi:(
<vubuntor662> nhưng mình ko nhớ tên
<vubuntor662> cái số 4 chưa?
<vubuntor662> Partition manager thì phải
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: :(
<vubuntor662> ?
<StarAngels> vubuntor662: rồi nhưng ghost cũng chịu thua:(
<vubuntor662> èo
<vubuntor662> cái đó là để đặt lại patition
<vubuntor662> đặt lại rồi thì ghost sẽ nhận thôi
<themadclown> vấn đề là có dữ liệu gì quan trọng không?
<StarAngels> themadclown: có khoảng 20GB
<themadclown> chuyển hết sang ổ cài U, sau đó delete cái phân vùng kia đi rồi chia lại
<themadclown> nhanh gọn :D
<StarAngels> themadclown: kể cả /home?
<themadclown> ko
<themadclown> chỉ cái 20GB kia thôi
<themadclown> mà /home để riêng à?
<themadclown> thế thì ném sang /home cũng đc
<StarAngels> themadclown: vâng hôm để riêng
<themadclown> nếu chia lại rồi mà ghost vẫn không nhận thì đành chơi trò này
<themadclown> vào MiniXP
<themadclown> chạy Ghost Explorer
<themadclown> mở file ghost ra
<themadclown> trích xuất toàn bộ nội dung file ghost vào phân vùng 20GB đó
<themadclown> rồi khởi động lại
<themadclown> ấy là nếu trong đĩa có Ghost Explorer
<themadclown> =.=
<StarAngels> themadclown: cái đó chắc có trong đĩa boot hả anh?
<themadclown> lâu lâu ko mò tới Hiren nên cũng quên nó có gì rồi
<themadclown> hình như có
<themadclown> từng chơi trò này 1 lần
<themadclown> vẫn ngon lành
<themadclown> :D
<StarAngels> themadclown: dạ cám ơn anh
 * StarAngels thôi khuya rồi em đi ngủ bb mọi người. Chúc mọi người có 1 đêm ngon giấc
<themadclown> g9
<vubuntor755> Vấn đề khi cài đặt bằng Wubi // với win 7: Mình đã dành hẳn một ổ cứng ~40Gb(ổ E), để cài cho Ubuntu, lúc cài bằng Wubi tại mục Installation mình để là 30Gb, nhưng sau khi cài đặt xong vào File System ở Ubuntu thì chỉ còn free ~3Gb. Chuyển sang windows 7 thì thấy ổ E còn ~20Gb free nữa, vào ổ E thì có một thư mục là ubutun ~10Gb. Mình chả hiểu gì 
<C4NoC> vubuntor755: nó tự chia ra nhiều ổ trong đó
<vubuntor755> Thế nghĩa là sao kia? Vì trong File System mình xem trong Ubuntu chỉ có 3Gb free thôi, mà mình để hơn 30Gb để cài đặt nó kia mà
<vubuntor755> Thế nghĩa là sao kia? Vì trong File System mình xem trong Ubuntu chỉ có 3Gb free thôi, mà mình để hơn 30Gb để cài đặt nó kia mà
<vubuntor705> :D
<vubuntor705> ngủ hết mà còn trả lời đc à
<vubuntor705> ^^ bạn cú đùa
<vubuntor705> mình đang mò cách để khắc phục tình trạng bật nhạc, cắm head phone mà loa lap vẫn phát
<vubuntor705> :(
<vubuntor705> giờ thử bằng update kernel
<_Tux_> vubuntor705: setup alsa là được
<_Tux_> hướng dẫn GG là ra
<_Tux_> còn thành công hay không cũng hên xui lắm
<vubuntor705> mình làm rồi
<vubuntor705> mình kiểm tra driver
<vubuntor705> cài mixer
<vubuntor705> cũng hổng đc
<vubuntor705> :(
<vubuntor705> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e879b779feafdd8c307f613533c01cc887850e97
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-20
 * StarAngels các anh ơi tại sao sau khi em ghost xp xong thì không thể nào vào Ubuntu 10.04 được vào live thì nhận được cái hình phân vùng như thế này:(http://i.imgur.com/68GgJ.png
 * StarAngels cái phân vùng ntfs là cái phân vùng em vừa ghost win xp:( giờ vô trong live nó cũng không mount được phân vùng cài đặt ubuntu
 * StarAngels alo?
 * StarAngels ping
<StarAngels>  StarAngels các anh ơi tại sao sau khi em ghost xp xong thì không thể nào vào Ubuntu 10.04 được vào live thì nhận được cái hình phân vùng như thế này:(http://i.imgur.com/68GgJ.png
<tianbao> hi
<tianbao> xin chào mọi người
<tianbao> có ai đó kg
<StarAngels> tianbao:  có:(
 * StarAngels  các anh ơi tại sao sau khi em ghost xp xong thì không thể nào vào Ubuntu 10.04 được vào live thì nhận được cái hình phân vùng như thế này:(http://i.imgur.com/68GgJ.png giúp em giải quyết với
<vubuntor045> !grub
<ubot2> Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<tianbao> ai cho phép hỏi 1 câu
<vubuntor045> !fix-mbr
<ubot2> Factoid 'fix-mbr' not found
<tianbao> mình config IP ubuntu server xong
<tianbao> kg có đồ họa
<tianbao> mình đánh thế này
<tianbao> sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<tianbao> thì nó ra 1 màn hình đen
<tianbao> mình thêm vào câu như sau
<tianbao> auto eth0
<vubuntor045> !fixgrub
<ubot2> fix grub: xem hướng dẫn lấy lại grub tại: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=108
<tianbao> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<bksupybot> Title: Dùng đĩa liveCD để khôi phục lại bộ khởi động Grub - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<tianbao> vậy có đúng chưa các bạn?
<StarAngels> vubuntor045: có được đâu
<vubuntor045> tianbao: nó có vào mạng không ?
<tianbao> vấn đề là thêm xng rùi làm sao mình save lại và thoát ra cái bạn đó nhỉ?
<tianbao> :-D
<tianbao> vì nó đen thui bấm hoài kg thoát ra được
<StarAngels> vubuntor045: cái phân vùng cài ubuntu bây giờ nó như thế này  http://i.imgur.com/NhudC.png
<StarAngels> tianbao: bấm esc
<vubuntor045> tianbao: gõ vào màn hình đen xì, terminal aptitude install .....
<StarAngels> rồi bấm !wq
<StarAngels> bấm esc rồi gõ !wq enter thử xem
<vubuntor045> StarAngels: xóa đi tạo lại
<tianbao> kg si nhe
<tianbao> nó đứng im luôn
<vubuntor045> đừng format, badsector loạn lên giờ
<tianbao> giờ hết gõ chữ được
<StarAngels> vubuntor045: trời:(
<vubuntor045> tianbao: cài GUI vào
<tianbao> giờ kg vào mạng duoc sao cài
<StarAngels> tianbao: bấm esc không được à
<StarAngels> vubuntor045: vậy phải fomat à?
<vubuntor045> tianbao: bỏ đĩa u vào là có mạng, chroot vào phân vùng u trên máy, rồi cài gui
<tianbao> bấm esc thì nó kg cho nhập chữ nữa nhưng vân đứng im
<StarAngels> rồi thì bấm !wq
<vubuntor045> tianbao: nó vẫn đang chạy
<StarAngels> có hàng chử cuối cùng hiện lên !wq đó
<vubuntor045> StarAngels: sang bất cứ trình phân vùng nào thì nó cũng như thế thui
<StarAngels> rồi enter là thoát ra khỏi vi
<StarAngels> vubuntor045: thế thì phải làm sao
<tianbao> nó hiện chữ insert hàng cuối củng
<vubuntor045> ĐỪNG BAO GIỜ FORMAT, XÓA ĐI TẠO LẠI PHÂN VÙNG MỚI
<StarAngels> vubuntor045: tự nhiên ghost win xp cái là nó bị thế
<vubuntor045> StarAngels: vì mỗi trình phân vùng nó khác nhau
<StarAngels> tianbao: ! đấu chấm cảm chứ không phải chử i ngắn
<vubuntor045> ai bảo ghost
<StarAngels> vubuntor045: ?
<vubuntor045> StarAngels: true image server đâu ?
<vubuntor045> + partimage nữa
<StarAngels> vubuntor045: thì dùng đĩa ghost ghost winxp lên file ntfs
<StarAngels> vubuntor045: trước giờ chưa sử dụng true image bao giờ
<StarAngels> tianbao: bấm esc rồi gõ !wq chứ không phải iwp
<tianbao> tuir restar cái server lại rùi
<StarAngels> vubuntor045: thế giờ phải fomat cái phân vùng cài U à?
<tianbao> giờ làm từ đầu nha
<tianbao> đợi xíu
<vubuntor045> StarAngels: ừm
<tianbao> ban có thể pm riêng cho tui
<StarAngels> vubuntor045: nản vậy
<vubuntor045> tianbao: đọc Linux LPI đi
<vubuntor045> StarAngels: chơi open source đi
<vubuntor045> ghost có mở mã nguồn đâu nhi ?
<StarAngels> tianbao: em không biết gì về mạng đâu chỉ biết cách thoát khỏi vi thôi
<StarAngels> vubuntor045: có bản ghost cho linux
<tianbao> giờ em muốn biết cách config IP trên server ubuntu bằng lệnh 1 cách thuần thảo
<vubuntor045> StarAngels: dùng đúng phiên bản, đúng cấu hình thì nó chạy
<tianbao> em cứ bị cái vụ nhập xong kg thoát ra duoc
<tianbao> làm hoài
<StarAngels> vubuntor045: sao giống mua đúng ngựa, đúng giống sẽ có ngựa tốt mà chưa có đi chợ để mua quá:(
<v0ld3m0rt> StarAngels: lolz :D
<v0ld3m0rt> tất nhiên roài
<StarAngels> v0ld3m0rt: giờ mà xóa nó phải cài lại U:(
<v0ld3m0rt> vì k0 tương thích với ghost nên lỗi mbr , phân vùng thui
<v0ld3m0rt> ghost win thì sang ubuntu mà dùng partimage
<v0ld3m0rt> ghost u thì sang win mà chơi partimage
<StarAngels> v0ld3m0rt: cách cài lại grub cũng không thể khắc phục à?
<v0ld3m0rt> mất toi phân vùng u rồi, cài lại grub ăn thua gì
<StarAngels> v0ld3m0rt: vậy là tiêu rồi huhuhu
<v0ld3m0rt> StarAngels: ai biểu ghost
<v0ld3m0rt> me có bao giờ ghost đâu
<v0ld3m0rt> toàn cài clamav vào scan virus thui
<StarAngels> v0ld3m0rt: hình như hồi tối phải anh support cho em phải không ta
<StarAngels> v0ld3m0rt: không phải em nhớ nhầm:(
 * StarAngels giờ này mà ngồi cài lại rỏ khổ:(
<v0ld3m0rt> StarAngels: tối qua có lên đâu
<StarAngels> v0ld3m0rt: em nói là em nhầm mà
<StarAngels> nobawk: anh biết cách khắc phục cái lỗi này sau khi ghost winxp thì phân vùng cài U bị thế này http://i.imgur.com/NhudC.png
<v0ld3m0rt> .g fix lỗi mất ubuntu sau khi ghost win
<bkphenny> v0ld3m0rt: http://www.vatgia.com/hoidap/246059,l%E1%BB%97i-2-win-khi-kh%E1%BB%9Fi-%C4%91%E1%BB%99ng.search
<bksupybot> Title: Hỏi đáp liên quan đến : Lỗi 2 win khi khởi động ? (at www.vatgia.com)
<anyoneofus> StarAngels: lol
<anyoneofus> cái đó là phân vùng lvm
<anyoneofus> bạn đã cài lvm2 sau khi boot từ USB chưa? StarAngels
<nobawk> StarAngels: set lại flag cho nó
<StarAngels> anyoneofus: là sao
<nobawk> StarAngels: nếu như nó sai là xong
<anyoneofus> !lvm2
<ubot2> Factoid 'lvm2' not found
<anyoneofus> !lvm
<ubot2> Factoid 'lvm' not found
<nobawk> StarAngels: tốt nhất là trước khi ghost thì backup lại cái masterboot record
<anyoneofus> StarAngels: cho xem thêm cái ss của Gparted
<StarAngels> nobawk: master boot record là gì?
<anyoneofus> :|
<StarAngels> anyoneofus: http://i.imgur.com/NhudC.png
<anyoneofus> StarAngels: nâu nâu
<anyoneofus> ko phải cái này
<StarAngels> anyoneofus: chứ cái nào
<anyoneofus> cái này là properties của partition
<StarAngels> anyoneofus: http://i.imgur.com/68GgJ.png
<anyoneofus> StarAngels: bỏ cái windows kia đi
<StarAngels> anyoneofus: xóa phân vùng windows hả>
<anyoneofus> StarAngels: ko ko
<anyoneofus> :|
<v0ld3m0rt> vậy bỏ đĩa ubuntu vào cài lvm lên ram xem có nhận diện được ubuntu không ?
<v0ld3m0rt> vậy bỏ đĩa ubuntu vào cài lvm lên ram, cache xem có nhận diện được ubuntu không ?
<anyoneofus> StarAngels: nhìn thế này thì bạn restore windows vào /dev/sda7 phải ko?
<StarAngels> anyoneofus: vâng
<StarAngels> v0ld3m0rt: làm như thế nào đang sử dụng live usb
<anyoneofus> StarAngels: theo /me biết nếu như thế thì ko boot được vào uyn, lý do bạn restore vào logical partition
<nobawk> StarAngels: set lại partition type là ext3 ext4 đc mà
<StarAngels> anyoneofus: vâng em nhớ là vào primany mới được
<nobawk> StarAngels: quan trọng là phải biết chính xác trước đó nó là cái gì
<StarAngels> nhưng tại lúc đầu cài u
<StarAngels> nên /boot nó primany mất rồi
<StarAngels> nobawk: lúc trước nó là ext4
<anyoneofus> StarAngels: có xài lvm2 ko?
<nobawk> thì set nó lại thành ext4
<nobawk> thế thôi
<nobawk> cái này là thông tin trong master boot record thôi mà
<StarAngels> nobawk: co set được đâu
<nobawk> dùng fdisk set đc
<nobawk> còn cái gparted thì mình chả rõ
<StarAngels> nobawk: làm như thế nào
<nobawk> StarAngels: nói chung động đến lệnh thì cần người phải có kinh nghiệm
<nobawk> StarAngels: nếu bạn ko rành thì rất dễ hỏng ổ cứng
<StarAngels> nobawk: :(
<nobawk> StarAngels: tốt nhất là backup lại  master boot record
<nobawk> ghost lại thì restore lại cái master boot record là xonh
<nobawk> xong**
<nobawk> thậm chí còn ko phải restore lại grub
<StarAngels> nobawk: nhưng làm sao để backup
<nobawk> nếu mọi thứ vẫn thế
<nobawk> .g backup mbr ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/10/20/backing-up-the-mbr/
<bksupybot> Title:  (at embraceubuntu.com)
<nobawk> dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1 of=mbr.bak
<nobawk> StarAngels: đó như thế
<nobawk> xong rồi copy cái file mbr.bak vào chỗ nào thật an toàn
<nobawk> restor lại thì dùng lệnh
<StarAngels> nobawk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556040/
<nobawk> dd if=mbr.bak of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> StarAngels: dùng cẩn thận nhầm là tèo
<nobawk> StarAngels: vào fdisk set lại partition type
<nobawk> là đc
<nobawk> thêm 1 việc nữa
<nobawk> windows ko thể chạy đc trên phân vùng extended -> ...
<StarAngels> nobawk: giờ nó hư rồi làm sao mà backup:(
<nobawk> StarAngels: thì bây h set lại partition type
<nobawk> là có thể vào ubuntu
<nobawk> còn windows thì mình chịu
<StarAngels> nobawk: em ghost windows lên pân vùng ntfs mà
<nobawk> mình ko bao h dùng ghost :))
<nobawk> StarAngels: nó ko quan trọng là phân vùng ntfs hay cáigì
<v0ld3m0rt> mà là ghost
<nobawk> StarAngels: quan trọng nó là logical partition windows XP đâu có chạy trên logical partiton đc
<StarAngels> nobawk: thế phải làm sao?
<nobawk> lúc chia bảng phân vùng nếu có dùng windows thì chia 3 primary
<StarAngels> nobawk: bây giờ cái primany bị /boot giử rồi:(
<nobawk> 1 extended, trong extended gồm nhiều logical partion
<nobawk> StarAngels: cài lại?
<nobawk> ko thì bung XP vào boot
<nobawk> backup cái boot vào trong ubuntu
<nobawk> rồi chỉnh lại
<nobawk> thôi mình biết cái gì nói hết roài đó
 * nobawk bò đi làm việc, kiếm cơm
 * StarAngels rõ khổ:(
<StarAngels> nobawk: thế làm sao để set cho ubuntu nó chạy bây giờ
<nobawk> set lại partition type
<nobawk> .g set partition type gparted
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<bksupybot> Title: GParted partitioning software - Full tutorial (at www.dedoimedo.com)
<_Tux_> StarAngels: cố gắng lên
<_Tux_> sắp đi ổ cứng rồi
<_Tux_> :))
<nobawk> nó ko phải là cái partition type như thế kia
<StarAngels> _Tux_: :(
<nobawk> mà chính xác nó là cái số để chỉ cái partition đó thuộc loại gì
<nobawk> mình ko biết dùng
<StarAngels> nobawk: thật sự em không hiểu:(
<nobawk> StarAngels: chỉ chuột phải vào chọn edit partition
<nobawk> StarAngels: chọn lại ext4
<nobawk> rồi save lại
<nobawk> ko chọn format
<nobawk> chắc thế
 * nobawk ếu biết dùng gparted
<StarAngels> nobawk: đâu có edit parition đâu:( chỉ có format thôi
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<nobawk> thế dùng fdisk
<nobawk> thôi tự tìm hiểu đi
<nobawk> sửa chữa mấy cái này hoài mình chán rồi
<nobawk> mìnhchỉ cho hướng rồi cứ thế mà làm may ra thì đc
<StarAngels> nobawk: thế anh cho em câu lệnh set partition đi
<StarAngels> nobawk: chứ nói thế thì ... làm sao mà làm
<nobawk> StarAngels: dùng fdisk
<nobawk> StarAngels: hoặc cfdisk
<nobawk> vào trong sẽ có cái lệnh để set
<nobawk> StarAngels: tự tìm hiểu đi
<StarAngels> nobawk: :(
<nobawk> StarAngels: ko thì thứ 7 mang đến cnf
 * nobawk lần trước set partition type tè le :3
<StarAngels> nobawk: cnf là gì
<anyoneofus> :|
<anyoneofus> nobawk: dùng fdisk set lại partition type có bị mất dữ liệu ko sn nhỉ?
 * anyoneofus chÆ°a thá»­
<nobawk> anyoneofus: nó chỉ là cái flag thôi
<nobawk> anyoneofus: thoải mái đi
<nobawk> .g set file system type gparted
<nobawk> .g set file system type fdisk
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/partitions/partition_types-1.html
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<bksupybot> Title: Partition types: List of partition identifiers for PCs (at www.win.tue.nl)
<bksupybot> Title: GParted -- Features (at gparted.sourceforge.net)
<nobawk> .g gparted set partition identifier
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=C
<bksupybot> Title: GParted -- GParted Manual (at gparted.sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor272> mấy sư huynh oi sao máy em ko lock vào root bằng giao diện được.
<vubuntor272> sao khi lock vào root và đánh pass vào thì nó báo  là: The system administrator is not allowed to login from this screen
<_Tux_> lock vào root
<_Tux_> vkl các bạn ...
<vubuntor272> ccó ai gặp lổi này chỉ em với
 * _Tux_ sysadmin tương lai đây chăng
<CoconutCrab> log vào bằng root làm gì ta? :3
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: dùng root mới pro
<vubuntor272> có những cái ko  cài duoc ben user ma  phải cái với root mới đuoc
 * _Tux_ dùng user thường
<_Tux_> vubuntor272: thế à
 * _Tux_ user thường nhưng làm gì cũng được
<CoconutCrab> ờ hén
<vubuntor272> em dang bị với phần mền VM ware
<nobawk> vubuntor272: dùng sudo
<nobawk> vubuntor272: hoặc sudo -i
<nobawk> vubuntor272: sẽ vào root
<_Tux_> vubuntor272: à hiểu
 * _Tux_ núp
<vubuntor272> nhưng nó là file deb chỉ càn vao root rồi dupo click là được à
<vubuntor272> ko cần dùng sudo tron terminal dau
<CoconutCrab> ồ, ra vậy
<CoconutCrab> :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor272: à
<_Tux_> thế thì ngon rồi
<vubuntor272> nhưng mà bây giờ ko lock bằng dao diện được mới chết chứ
<_Tux_> vubuntor272: lock rồi đó thôi
<_Tux_> chỉ chưa login được thôi
<_Tux_> :))
 * StarAngels the la vinh biet hdd :((
<C4NoC> =))
<nobawk> làm gì mà vĩnh biệt
<nobawk> fdùng fdisk chỉnh lại cái partition identifier là xong :3
<_Tux_> R.I.P
<vubuntor894> hi
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor894> minh moi lam quen ubuntu
<vubuntor894> nhung ko biet cach install pham mem
<vubuntor894> moi down mot file la abc.tar.gz
<geminious> bạn tìm hiểu thêm ở Ubuntu Software Center nhé ;)
<vubuntor894> lam cach nao de install no
<codai2810> .g cài đặt tar.gz
<vubuntor894> uhm
<codai2810> vubuntor894: google có đấy
<bkphenny> IOError: [Errno socket error] (-2, 'Name or service not known') (file "/usr/lib/python2.4/httplib.py", line 620, in connect)
<vubuntor894> google lam dc thi minh dau co vo day hoi tham hehe
<codai2810> vubuntor894: thế bạn google ra cái gì + đã làm gì rồi? ;))
<vubuntor894> ./configce
<vubuntor894> make
<vubuntor894> make install
<codai2810> vubuntor894: giải nén ra rồi coi file readme ấy
<vubuntor894> ko co file read name
<vubuntor894> minh cai cai phan thay doi man hinh login
<vubuntor894> ma luc cai phan mem co phai can quyet root ko
<vubuntor894> lam cach nao de la root
<tianbao> hi
<tianbao> chào mọi người
<tianbao> ai có kinh ghiệm về ubuntu serer cho hỏi xíu
<tianbao> ubuntu server mình cài xong, bản thân có 2 card mạng
<tianbao> mà nó nhận có 1 card
<tianbao> có ai biết cách add thêm card mạng còn lại vào kg
<_Tux_> tianbao: ifconfig
<_Tux_> xem nó hiện ra mấy cái
<tianbao> 2 cái
<tianbao> eth0 và eth1
<tianbao> nhưng khi set IP bằng đồ họa thì thấy có 1 cái
<tianbao> kg cách nào thấy cái còn lại
<_Tux_> tianbao: thế tức là nó nhận rồi
<_Tux_> tianbao: sysadmin
<_Tux_> thì dùng CLI đi
<_Tux_> toàn GUI là sao :D
<_Tux_> cấu hình băng tay đê
<_Tux_> mấy soft lởm khởm
 * _Tux_ còn mình thì nhớ Network Manager add card thoải mái :D
<tianbao> _Tux_   sysadmin là sao/  command not found
<_Tux_> lol
 * _Tux_ núp
<tianbao> :-(
<tianbao> ﻿_Tux_  sao kg nói gì vậy?
 * _Tux_ núp rồi
<tianbao> sao 2 nguoi ten giong nhau qua vay
<tianbao> ***﻿_Tux_ vói ﻿_Tux_ có anh em à
<tianbao> :-D
<tianbao> kg có ai tra lời gì hết
<tianbao> hix
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> bi h là h nghỉ trưa
<nobawk> _Tux_: hôm qua đi bia rượu sao ko thấy gọi anh
<_Tux_> nobawk: lúc chiều a Hiếu đến đưa áo
<_Tux_> em còn bận đợi thằng bạn
<_Tux_> nobawk: tưởng anh biết rồi
 * _Tux_ Vội -> đến muộn :D
<codai2810> gọi codai2810 ;))
<tianbao> nguyên cái forom kg ai ở HCM, chán gì đâu, kiếm dâu ra nguoi nhậu
<tianbao> :-(
<codai2810> tianbao: ai bảo thế
<_Tux_> tianbao: ;))
<tianbao> ai nói coi
<nobawk> có cả bợm nhậu trong đó mà bảo ko có ai nhậu (:\
 * codai2810 thấy nhiều mà
<tianbao> nhiêu là ai nói coi
 * codai2810 đang tính sang năm vào tp HCM offline ;;)
<tianbao> pm máy chục lần mà kg ai lên tiếng
<C4NoC> gì?
<C4NoC> mún nhậu hở?
<_Tux_> tianbao: đấy
<tianbao> hi
<tianbao> ﻿) _Tux_ ban ở đâu
<tianbao> ﻿C4NoC thành phố hả
<tianbao> chỗ nào
<C4NoC> lung tung hết :D
<tianbao> tui o TP
<tianbao> quận 8
<C4NoC> ở đâu có ăn chơi nhậu nhẹt
<C4NoC> là có mềnh tới
<C4NoC> hó hó
<tianbao> hi
<tianbao> ai cố vấn tui cái này
<tianbao> tui đang làm 1 cái server
<tianbao> thây thế cho windows server 2003 cài đặt isa
<tianbao> giờ tui lấy ubutnu server làm
<tianbao> tui cấm 2 card mạng
<tianbao> 1 vào modem
<tianbao> 1 vào mạng LAN
<tianbao> tui đã set xong IP của ubuntu server rùi
<tianbao> 2 cái ok
<tianbao> giờ tui phải cài đặt phần mềm gì để có chức năng quản lý internet trong mạng LAN
<nobawk> quản lý như lào?
<C4NoC> muốn quản lý jề
<C4NoC> tianbao: mà xài cent đi
<C4NoC> ubuntu làm jề
 * _Tux_ tát C4NoC 
<C4NoC> :D
<tianbao> thì nói chung cái nào của ubuntu server ổn định
<tianbao> nói chung tui mới tìm hiểu nên chưa rành lắm
<C4NoC> tianbao: giờ muốn làm gì với nó?
<tianbao> giống thằng windows nó có phần mềm nổi tiếng là ISA
<tianbao> để làm firewall quản lý internet
<tianbao> còn bên ubuntu mình thì là thằng nào
<C4NoC> iptables
<C4NoC> squid
<GeekComp1> gúc gồ thần chưởng
<tianbao> tui muốn quản ly internet theo IP và MAC
<tianbao> chặn dowload theo đuôi file
<tianbao> hạn chế tốc độ
<tianbao> set theo từng trang web
<nobawk> cài squid vào
<nobawk> rồi làm transparent proxy
<nobawk> chặn port nữa
<nobawk> thế thôi
<tianbao> hay là NAT WEB hay là NAT FTP
<tianbao> vâng nói chung là kg biết trước duoc
<nobawk> trong squid cho set hết ý mờ
<tianbao> vậy à
<C4NoC> squid + iptables
<C4NoC> mềnh còn có trò quản lý theo user nữa
<C4NoC> muốn ra net thì login vào
<nobawk> muốn vào mạng phải login
<nobawk> C4NoC: mới hay :))
<nobawk> rồi log lại tất cả các action của 1 user :))
<C4NoC> tất nhiên
<C4NoC> lên trang nào
<C4NoC> down bao nhiu
<nobawk> C4NoC: lấy dữ liệu đó đi phân tích behavior :))
<C4NoC> :D
<tianbao> có báo cáo luôn à
<tianbao> có hiện ra web báo cáo duoc luôn kg
<tianbao> báo cáo dung luôn dowload của user hay Ip kg
<C4NoC> ip
<tianbao> ﻿C4NoC có thể chỉ tui setup cái này kg?
<tianbao> ﻿C4NoC
<C4NoC> tianbao: trên mạng nhiều mà
<vubuntor899> mấy huynh cho e hủa...làm thế nào để tăng dung lượng ổ cứng cho ổ đĩa gốc cài ubuntu vậy à?
<nobawk> cài wubi hả?
<vubuntor899> e cài ubuntu độc lập trên máy dựa theo 1 trang trên intẻrnet nó bày sao mà có có 6gb :D
<vubuntor899> không cài trực tiếp lun anh
<vubuntor899> máy e chỉ xài ubuntu không...không có xài gì khác
<nobawk> vubuntor899: nói chung mở rộng phân vùng thì phải sửa 1 số thứ
<nobawk> vubuntor899: cũng hơn lằng nhằng nếu ko quen
<nobawk> vubuntor899: nên dơn giản nhất với bạn là cài lại
<vubuntor899> :|
<nobawk> vubuntor899: chia cho ubuntu 20G
<nobawk> vubuntor899: là dùng tẹt ga
<vubuntor899> e dành cho nó 30gb...mà làm theo hướng dẫn cài ubuntu trên internet nó bày sao mà có 6gb :(
<vubuntor899> nên 30gb để trống không ;|
<nobawk> vubuntor899: còn 30G trống hả?
<vubuntor899> vâng
<nobawk> vubuntor899: nói chung cài lại là đơn giản nhất
<vubuntor899> giờ làm thế nào để format nó đây a
<nobawk> vubuntor899: còn các phức tạp hơn là cho cái phân vùng nó to lên
<nobawk> vubuntor899: cứ format như bình thường thôi
<vubuntor899> e không có xài với thằng window nên không thể qua đó format ổ ubuntu đc
<C4NoC> vubuntor899: xài live mà làm
<C4NoC> lo jề
<nobawk> vubuntor899: vào đĩa liveCD
<C4NoC> có phải win củ chuối đâu mà sợ
<vubuntor899> đĩa liveCD là gì a :|
<vubuntor899> e có cái đĩa Ubuntu bên Hà Lan nó ship về thôi
<vubuntor899> :|
<C4NoC> là cái đó á
<C4NoC> boot vào, chỗ dùng thử ấy
<C4NoC> rồi muốn làm gì thì làm
<vubuntor899> oh`
<vubuntor899> thanks thanks
<nobawk> .g extend root partion ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/root-partition-is-nearly-full-cannot-upgrade-fully-solutions-837945/
<vubuntor899> có gì vào hỏi lại sau mấy a :D thanks
<bksupybot> Title: root partition is nearly full cannot upgrade fully, solutions? (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor899: http://www.virtualdojo.net/resize-rootpartition-on-ubuntu-v9-10-workstation/
<nobawk> vubuntor899: xem cái này
<nobawk> vubuntor899: hi vọng nó có hình ảnh sẽ dễ hiểu hơn
<vubuntor899> ok :D
<vubuntor899> thanks huynh ...hình ảnh rõ ràng thật :D
<C4NoC> ợ
<C4NoC> nobawk: post cái jề mà rõ ràng thế kia?
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor185> bà con cho mình đang cài ubuntu mà mất điện thì có bị sao không nhỉ ?
<vubuntor185> mình dùng desktop
<vubuntor185> có ai giúp mình không ?
<C4NoC> hok
<C4NoC> chả sao cả
<C4NoC> ủa
<C4NoC> đang cài hả?
<C4NoC> cài đến đâu?
<C4NoC> thôi cài lại đi
<vubuntor185> C4NoC: cài đến lúc gần xong, đang cài grub
<vubuntor185> hix
<C4NoC> thôi cài lại đi cho khỏe
<C4NoC> sửa mệt lém
<vubuntor185> C4NoC: ổ cứng của tớ nhiều bad sector quá, cài lại thì lâu lắm
<C4NoC> ...
<C4NoC> vubuntor185: thôi thay ổ cứng đi
<C4NoC> bad sector còn ráng làm gì
<vubuntor185> C4NoC: bạn đưa tớ 1 chai đi :D
<vubuntor185> C4NoC: bạn đưa tớ 1 chai đi :D 1 chai = đô mĩ ấy
<C4NoC> ...
<Lokiheero> !fix_grub
<ubot2> Factoid 'fix_grub' not found
<Lokiheero> }fixgrub
<Lokiheero> !fixgrub
<ubot2> fix grub: xem hướng dẫn lấy lại grub tại: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=108
 * Lokiheero fack grub
<C4NoC> =))
<C4NoC> Lokiheero: há há, giờ còn ngồi fack à
<vubuntor918> co ai o day khong?
<vubuntor918> khong ai o day vay?
<zj3t3mju> uh
<zj3t3mju> ko có ai á
<vubuntor918> ai vang mat gio tay len !
<vubuntor918> ban oi, co 2 cai driver broadcom la STA va B43 thi chon cai nao?
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor918: thế đang xài card gì?
<vubuntor918> chang bit :)
<vubuntor918> hinh nhu ngay xua no co 1 cai driver cua bon linux tu lam
<vubuntor918> nhung bi bo roi
<vubuntor918> chi con may cai driver cua hang thoi
<vubuntor918> ngoai 2 cai tren con co mot cai driver nua la software model cua smartlink
<vubuntor918> chang biet chon cai nao
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor918: đang cài = cách nào?
<vubuntor918> phan kiem tra thiet bi moi
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor918: thế thử cả 2 đi
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor918: hình như tùy máy có cái tốt hơn ấy
<vubuntor918> the thu cai STA
<vubuntor918> cai day moi
<vubuntor918> con cai B43 qua la lau doi roi
<vubuntor563> alo
<vubuntor563> co ai ko
<C4NoC> hok
<vubuntor478> hi Khanh
<vubuntor059> huynh nobawk oi...
<vubuntor059> e dang resize dung luong root ma den' buoc' nay...thi` ko hien. ra delete sao xoa' huynh : http://www.virtualdojo.net/resize-rootpartition-on-ubuntu-v9-10-workstation/resize_rootpart_ubuntu910w_12/
<ntsasng> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
 * ntsasng đạp C4NoC ^^!
<C4NoC> há»±
<ntsasng> =))
<ntsasng> kênh sao mốc thế này
 * ntsasng biến
<vubuntor351> hú hú
<vubuntor351> hè lố ô
<vubuntor351> mai gặp vậy
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-21
<vubuntor753> bị mất thanh công cụ trong ubuntu 10.04 tiếng việt
<vubuntor753> mọi người có ai biết xin giúp đỡ chút
<kid__> thanh công cụ@@
<kid__> là cái thanh nào bạn nhỉ
<kid__> panel trên à?
<vubuntor753> tức là thanhmà có mục Ứng dụng, File, rồi SYSTEM đó
<vubuntor753> để mình vào có thể làm moij thứ đó
<vubuntor753> cái đó bình thường nó nằm trên cùng màn hình đó
<vubuntor753> mất luôn cả nút tắt máy
<vubuntor753> mình vào add các ứng dụng rồimà không thấy mục Apllication đâu
<vubuntor753> mà cũng không thấy mục System
<nobawk> chuột phải vào cái thanh ở dưới
<nobawk> chọn add new pannel
<nobawk> chọn position là top
<nobawk> rồi chỉ chuột phải vào cái thanh mới tạo
<nobawk> chọn add to pannel
<nobawk> rồi thích dùng cái gì thì add vô
<nobawk> thế thôi
 * vubuntor123 chao moi nguoi^^
 * vubuntor123 moi nguoi hcho em hoi sao em cai ubuntu 10.10 bang wubi khong vao wifi duoc?
<C4NoC> wifi gì?
<vubuntor123> C4NoC: ?
<vubuntor123> C4NoC: su dung win 7 vao binh thuong nhung u thi khong
<C4NoC> wifi gì ấy
<C4NoC> chắc chưa cài driver thôi
<vubuntor360> chào các bác
<vubuntor123> C4NoC: ubuntu driver tich hop san ma
<vubuntor360> các bác cho em hỏi một chút
<vubuntor360> em muốn đổi tên người dùng thì sử dụng lệnh như thế nào nhỉ/
<C4NoC> vubuntor123: hầu hết là có, cũng có cái ko
<vubuntor360> bác nào biết giúp đỡn em với
<vubuntor123> khong bit sao ko co diver wereless
<vubuntor123> search driver werelesss ko co
<vubuntor360> em muốn thay đổi lại tên người dùng
<C4NoC> vubuntor360: man usermod
<C4NoC> vubuntor123: wifi là loại gì?
<C4NoC> nói ra còn chỉ cho
<C4NoC> lspci
<C4NoC> lspci | grep Wireless
<vubuntor123> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor123> C4NoC: khong co gi het:(
<vubuntor441> vubuntor360: doc. man user nha
<C4NoC> :-/
 * vubuntor123 http://paste.ubuntu.com/556422/
<vubuntor360> vâng
<vubuntor360> thanks bác nha
<C4NoC> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653549
<C4NoC> đó
<C4NoC> vubuntor123:
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] HOW TO FIX BCM 4313 chipset & 4312 chipset ubuntu 10.10 kernel 2.6.35-24 and prior!! - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor123> C4NoC: tieng anh@@
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thì sao?
<v0le3m0rt> vubuntor123: ngap' ngap'
<v0le3m0rt> di thi IETC TOELF cho mau' de
<v0le3m0rt> so. j` k0 choi hu?
<vubuntor123> v0le3m0rt: hem hieu gi het
<vubuntor774> các a cho hỏi máy hp chíp amd cài virtual box thì chọn cái nào trong 2 cái này ạ : Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ("Lucid Lynx") i386 | AMD64
<vubuntor123> v0le3m0rt: thi thi thi nhung co dau khong hay thoi
<v0le3m0rt> vubuntor123: khong biet' thi` hoc.
<vubuntor123> v0le3m0rt: http://translate.google.com.vn/?hl=vi&tab=wT#=))
<bksupybot> Title: Google Dịch (at translate.google.com.vn)
<vubuntor774> có ai không?
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor774> các a cho hỏi máy hp chíp amd cài virtual box thì chọn cái nào trong 2 cái này ạ : Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ("Lucid Lynx") i386 | AMD64
<C4NoC> máy host là 32bit hay 64?
<C4NoC> i386 là 32bit
<C4NoC> amd64 là 64bit
<vubuntor774> 32bit
<C4NoC> chả liên quan amd hay intel gì cả
<vubuntor774> vâng
<vubuntor774> thanks
<vubuntor123> !ubot
<ubot2> Tôi rất thông minh, tôi sẽ cho bạn biết nhiều điều bổ ích.
<vubuntor123> .g cai dat ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor123: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CpWtiOS4YU
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Huong dan cai dat Ubuntu tu CD (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor774> cài virtual box trong trung tâm phần mềm đc ko ta
<vubuntor375> chào mọi người cho mình hỏi chút về bộ gõ SCIM
<C4NoC> được
<C4NoC> vubuntor375: ubuntu mấy?
<C4NoC> mới nhất thì cứ ibus-unikey mà xài
<vubuntor375> mình dùng bộ gõ SCIM Unikey cho Ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor375> xảy ra tình trạng là khi dùng các chương trình như Nautilus hay DropDownList gõ search thì ko được
<vubuntor375> ví dụ như trong Nautilus liệt kê các file ra
<vubuntor375> bình thường mình gõ vài ký tự
<vubuntor375> nó sẽ chọn đến file có mẫu tên giống với cái mình gõ vào
<vubuntor375> khi dùng SCIM Unikey thì ko gõ được như thế
<C4NoC> ibus
<C4NoC> ai bảo cài scim làm gì
<C4NoC> mặc định là ibus thì cứ xài đi
<vubuntor375> còn dùng ibus-unikey thì nó ko có chế độ giống Unikey Classic
<vubuntor774> gõ tiếng việt xài Tùy Chọn IBUS trong Tùy Chọn là ổn cả mà
<vubuntor375> ibus có chế độ gõ giống Unikey Classic ko
<vubuntor774> next next hoài rồi gõ ctrl + space sẽ gõ tiếng việt nhanh thôi
<vubuntor375> nó ko có popup hiện lên
<vubuntor375> mình chọn scim unikey vì nó có kiểu gõ Unikey Classic ko hiện popup khi gõ
<vubuntor774> huynh cá nóc ơi...
<vubuntor774> e cài xong thằng Virtual Box OSE rồi..đến phần cài hđh xp thì bỏ đĩa vào tự nó boot hở a
<vubuntor774> như hình này nè a: http://cB5.upanh.com/19.0.24317234.5Bl0/manhinh.png
<nobawk> chọn ổ cdrom là cái ổ cdrom thật
<nobawk> rồi sẽ cài xp như máy thật
<phichidev> chào mọi người hiện công ty mình đang tuyển System Adminítrator cho hệ thống web thương mai điện tử, có bạn nào hứng thú không nhỉ (sorry vì spam)
<nobawk> công ty nào vậy
<phichidev> eway.vn
<nobawk> à à
<nobawk>  ~
<phichidev> :D
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> nobawk: ở HN kìa
<phichidev> đúng rồi cty mình ở HN
<phichidev> :D
<nobawk> C4NoC: mình có biết gì về ecomer đâu mà kìa với chả ở HN
<C4NoC> nobawk: sysadmin mờ
<nobawk> C4NoC: cũng ko biết sys assmean nốt
<vubuntor061> na ná nà xong xuôi cái virtual box OSE khe khe
<vubuntor061> à mà huynh cá nóc ơi...
<vubuntor061> làm sao thằng winxp trong virtual đó nhận USB nhỉ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor061: cài thêm ... abc cái gì đó
<_Tux_> (xài Oracle VirtualBox)
<vubuntor061> ... abc gì đó
<vubuntor061> à hiểu rồi :((
<vubuntor061> vâng...oracle virtual bõ
<vubuntor061> :D
<^arky^> hi
 * ^arky^ wonders if anyone from HanoiLUG are here today
<tianbao> chào mọi người
<nobawk> ^arky^: there are some from HanoiLUG here
<^arky^> nobawk, thanks
<nobawk> ^arky^: what about the project?
<^arky^> nobawk, sorry which project are you refering to ?
<nobawk> ^arky^: I mean how it is going
<nobawk> ^arky^: the project you and hanoilug are doing for the blind
<tianbao> hi
<^arky^> hi tianbao
<tianbao> ai chỉ tui 1 câu lệnh NAT 1 máy trong mạng LAN ra ngoài internet bằng iptable
<^arky^> nobawk, things are going fine, more people are joining and hope to finish more tasks after tet
<tianbao> mình kiếm trên mạng hình như ghi câu lệnh vào file rc.local là ok
<tianbao> mà kg biết lệnh đó biết thế nào
<nobawk> tianbao: muốn biến 1 máy thành router?
<tianbao> ok
<nobawk> ^arky^: good news
<tianbao> máy đó là máy chủ
<tianbao> có 2 card mạng
<tianbao> card mạng WAN cấm thẳng vào modem
<tianbao> và 1 card mạng LAN cấm vào HUB của lan
<nobawk> tianbao: h muốn cho 1 máy nào đó chui qua server rồi ra ngoài hả?
<tianbao> ừ
<tianbao> chính xác
<tianbao> nghe nói cài IPTable vô
<tianbao> mở file rc.local ra thêm lệnh vào là ok
<tianbao> mà k biết lệnh đó biết thế nào
<tianbao> ai đó biết chỉ dùm đi
<nobawk> tianbao: http://codepad.org/47TBIYtZ
<^arky^> nobawk, Did I meet you before?
<bksupybot> Title: Plain Text code - 4 lines - codepad (at codepad.org)
<nobawk> tianbao: cái đó sẽ biến cái server thành 1 cái router
<nobawk> tianbao: muốn chặn ip thì thêm vài lệnh nữa, tự tìm hiểu nốt đi
<nobawk> ^arky^: yes, we met in Software Freedom Day
<nobawk> ^arky^: I had the presentation in Ubuntu section
<tianbao> kg biết mới hỏi chứ
<tianbao> lênh trên mạng nó nhiều lắm
<tianbao> ai biết thì cố vấn dùm chút
<nobawk> tianbao: tự đọc cái iptable đi
<nobawk> tianbao: ko hiểu thì sẽ ko customize theo ý mình đc
<nobawk> cái đoạn script kia còn phải sửa lại tên các interface
<tianbao> thanks
<tianbao> coi thá»­ xem
<C4NoC> tianbao: trên này chỉ giúp khi có lỗi nặng, và chỉ hướng
<C4NoC> còn lại đọc tài liệu mới thấ
<vubuntor376> alo
<vubuntor376> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor376> co ai ko
<vubuntor376> help me voi
<vubuntor376> help me voiiiiiiiiiii
<_Tux_> vubuntor376: không có ai
<nobawk> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor376> asfsdfa
<vubuntor376> fadfdsf
<vubuntor376> asfasdfas
<vubuntor376> bac1 tux oi
<vubuntor376> bac tux
<vubuntor376> bac tux
<_Tux_> spam ...
<vubuntor376> sao dang o root
<vubuntor376> ma ko xoa thu muc dc
<vubuntor376> nghe noi co attribute lsattr va chattr
<vubuntor376> bay h co 1 thu muc
<vubuntor376> dang o root
<vubuntor376> ma xoa van ko dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor376: ca khó đẻ
 * _Tux_ không biết
<_Tux_> vubuntor376: xem nó có bị readonly hem :D
<vubuntor376> ko
<vubuntor376> quyen van la 775
<_Tux_> vubuntor376: lsattr file
<vubuntor934> ộc
 * vubuntor934 
<vubuntor934> cóa ai giúp mình 1 phát
<vubuntor376> lsattr la lenh liet ke thoi
<vubuntor934> rename là gì ?
<vubuntor934> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor376: lol
<vubuntor934> lol :D
 * _Tux_ có cao thủ -> /me núp
<vubuntor934> xài cái chrome browser
<_Tux_> clone nick
<vubuntor934> sao cái nút nó dở ương ương
<vubuntor934> nó nằm bên trái mới đáng quăng gạch
<vubuntor934> xài cái theme đổi về bên phải rồi
<vubuntor934> mà mỗi cái chrome nó làm trò
<vubuntor934> bực quá
<vubuntor376> cac bac giup em voiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<vubuntor376> sao ko remove dcccccccc
<vubuntor934> remove cái gì ?
<vubuntor467> xin chao cac anh em
<vubuntor467> anh em tham ra chat cho minh chao doi ti
<vubuntor934> 1 trong những anh em chào lại bạn :D
<vubuntor467> ban co biet chinh phan giai man hinh khong
<vubuntor934> đang là bao nhiêu
<vubuntor467> cua minh la 1024x768
<vubuntor934> ừ
<vubuntor467> toi da roi
<vubuntor934> có card đồ họa gì không ?
<vubuntor467> card cua minh onboard
<vubuntor467> intel
<vubuntor934> trước đã cài XP hay gì gì chưa ?
<vubuntor934> System > references > DIsplay
<vubuntor467> minh dang dung win7
<vubuntor934> ộc
<_Tux_> vubuntor467: lol
<vubuntor467> phan giai toi da man hinh la 1280x1024
<vubuntor934> thế là đang dùng window 7 vào đây à ?!
<_Tux_> Win thì vô đây làm giề
<vubuntor467> khong
<vubuntor934> tờ tờ
<vubuntor934> xem bạn ấy hỏi gì đã
<vubuntor467> minh dang chay ubuntu ma
<vubuntor934> ù
<vubuntor934> System > references > DIspl
<vubuntor934> xem max là bao nhiêu
<vubuntor467> vao roi nhung chi co 1024x768 tui
<vubuntor934> trước cài windows 7 max là 1280 x 1024 à ?
<vubuntor467> uh
<vubuntor934> cài Ubuntu nào ?
<nobawk> card màn hình gì?
<vubuntor934> version mây
<vubuntor934> cài xong thường là nó cập nhật driver mới luôn cơ mà
<vubuntor467> minh cai ban 10.04
<vubuntor467> card onboard intel g31 v10
<vubuntor467> minh biet vay nhung khong thay gi ca
<vubuntor467> ai co cao kie gi thi giup minh voi
<vubuntor934> bác nào tiếp vụ này nhé
<vubuntor934> em không mắc phải lỗi này bao giờ nên không rõ
<vubuntor467> vu nay kho phai khong?
<vubuntor934> chỉnh trong References > Monitor
<vubuntor934> thá»­ chÆ°a ?
<vubuntor467> roi
<nobawk> .g intel g31 v10 ubuntu 10.04
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/8320/crunchbang-10-statler-alpha-2-released/page/3/
<bksupybot> Title: CrunchBang 10 "Statler" Alpha 2 Released (Page 3) - Devel: CrunchBang 10 "Statler" - CrunchBang Linux Forums (at crunchbanglinux.org)
<vubuntor467> gi vay ban?
<vubuntor934> search có mấy kết quả
<vubuntor934> đang xem
<vubuntor934> gnome-display-properties &
<vubuntor934> paste vào xem nào
<vubuntor934> à
<vubuntor934> tÆ°Æ¡ng tá»±
<nobawk> vubuntor467: có thể phải tắt cái kernel mode setting đi
<vubuntor467> no o dau vay ban?
<vubuntor467> minh moi dung u ma
<nobawk> .g disable kernel mode setting ubuntu 10.04
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.insidesocal.com/click/2010/05/ubuntu-lucid-gets-kernel-mode.html
<bksupybot> Title: Update: Ubuntu Lucid gets kernel mode setting right (by automatically turning it off) for older Intel chipsets - CLICK (at www.insidesocal.com)
<vubuntor467> eo ay
<vubuntor467> toan tien anh ah!
<nobawk> vubuntor467: sửa như họ chỉ trong đó
<vubuntor467> khong hieu lam
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor467: hỏi _Tux_ đi
<nobawk> mình bận chút
<vubuntor934> nobawkk
<vubuntor934> cho hỏi cách chỉnh cái chrome browser cái
<nobawk> chỉnh sao?
<nobawk> vubuntor467: lỗi đó là do nó chưa nhận đúng màn hình
<nobawk> vubuntor467: thử lệnh này xem nó ra cái gì
<vubuntor934> nút maximun - minimizee - exit ấy
<vubuntor934> nó nằm bên trái
<nobawk> vubuntor467: dmesg | grep drm
<vubuntor934> muốn đặt nó ra bên phải
<nobawk> chỉnh lại theme clearlook?
<vubuntor467> [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.32-24-generic (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5) ) #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:17:33 UTC 2010 (Ubuntu 2.6.32-24.43-generic 2.6.32.15+drm33.5) [   11.495784] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810 [   11.879589] [drm] set up 7M of stolen space [   11.880163] [drm] initialized overlay support [   11.951849] fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device [   11.951993] [drm] Initialize
<vubuntor934> ok thanks
<vubuntor934> ngon rồi
<vubuntor934> :*
<vubuntor467> sao vay ban?
<vubuntor467> minh khong hieu lam?
<vubuntor934> ẽm đang kêu mình chỉnh
<vubuntor934> :D
<vubuntor467> mong cac ban giup do tan tinh hon nua!
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor467
<ubot2> vubuntor467: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<CoconutCrab> nobawk: chắc lại nomodeset
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: ờ
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: mà lười hướng dẫn quá
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: xếp ra tiếp ứng đi
<nobawk> trình bày mấy cái này lâu vãi :3
<nobawk> cũng ko rõ cái grub2 nó như lào :3
 * CoconutCrab bò đi :3
<vubuntor934> đùa chứ
<vubuntor934> Ubuntu cài xong
<CoconutCrab> nobawk: đại thể đâu set trong cái /etc/default/grub param gì đó
<vubuntor934> cơ bản là không lo vấn đề về đồ họa cho lắm
<CoconutCrab> bỏ nomodeset ào cuối
<vubuntor934> trừ mấy chú có card rời
<vubuntor934> còn lại là ok hết mà
<CoconutCrab> cũng không hẳn
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: bảo bạn vubuntor467 kìa
<vubuntor934> thế em mới bảo là cơ bản
<CoconutCrab> .g ubuntu maverick intel graphic resolution
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1591565
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] intel graphics issues (Maverick) - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<CoconutCrab> .g ubuntu maverick intel graphic nativ  resolution bug
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/intel-graphics?page=1&sort=newest&pagesize=50
<bksupybot> Title: Newest intel-graphics Questions - Page 1 - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<CoconutCrab> .g ubuntu maverick intel graphic native  resolution bug
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/intel-graphics?page=1&sort=newest&pagesize=50
<CoconutCrab> -_-'
<CoconutCrab> .g ubuntu maverick intel graphic  resolution bug
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192708
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Intel Graphics Problem (82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller) - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nobawk> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" Blank Screen at Startup : Workaround | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<nobawk>     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=1"
<nobawk> vubuntor467: sửa dòng đó
<CoconutCrab> á
<nobawk> vubuntor467: trong file /etc/default/grub
<vubuntor467> ok
<vubuntor467> minh thu da
<vubuntor467> sao minh vao sua khong sua duoc nhi?
<nobawk> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<nobawk> sửa rồi chạy lệnh
<nobawk> sudo grub-update
<vubuntor467> vao file do nhung khong sua duoc
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: grub-update hay update-grub ấy nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> cai 1 thì phải
<kid__> update
<kid__> @@
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor583> hello!!!!!!!!1
<vubuntor583> co ai o day ko cho em hoi chut' xiu'
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-22
<vubuntor816> Hihihi
<hidetran> Sắp nghỉ Tết chưa các bác ?!
<hidetran> :-D
<vubuntor816> chua
<vubuntor816> tuan sau
<vubuntor816> Ubuntu nha minh khoi dong tan 40s :(
<hidetran> cài gì lắm thế mà 40S
<hidetran> hôm bữa test có 18s
<hidetran> :D
<vubuntor816> chiu
<vubuntor816> hinh nhu no chi chay nhanh tren o SSD thoi
<hidetran> ù
<hidetran> maybe
<hidetran> cài 2 OS nên mất tầm 5 s load
<vubuntor816> May tinh nha minh cau hinh ok, core 2 1.8 ram 1gb, vay ma cai dat moi van mat 40-42s :(
<hidetran> chọn os mất 3s
<hidetran> nạp vs khởi động tầm 10s
<hidetran> :D
<vubuntor816> cong them 10s dau de may tinh khoi dong nua :(
<hidetran> RAM 1 thì hơi ít :D
<hidetran> desk hay lap
<vubuntor816> lap
<hidetran> lap mà RAM 1 thì hơi ít
<vubuntor816> minh ko choi game nen 512 la vua :)
<hidetran> giờ các ứng dụng cũng đòi hỏi kinh
<vubuntor816> chi vao facebook thoi :)
<hidetran> lên RAM 2G là vừa rồi
<vubuntor816> may no the nao thi biet the
<vubuntor816> :)
<hidetran> lên đời đi
<hidetran> nghe cũng đoán đc mua lâu rồi hả ?!
<vubuntor816> Bao gio hong thi len cung duoc ma :)
<vubuntor816> 3 nam van chay ngon :)
<hidetran> ^^
<hidetran> ngon là vs cậu
<hidetran> chỉ dùng thông thường
<vubuntor816> ma may minh hoi xua la xin do :)
<hidetran> hay chơi game vs  thâu đêm như tớ
<hidetran> thì mấy mà tèo
<hidetran> ^^
<hidetran> 3 năm ĐH 2 con lap rồi
<hidetran> chóng hỏng thế
<vubuntor816> minh chi thich vao facebook thui :)
<hidetran> face bị chặn trước giờ vào đc chưa nhỉ
<vubuntor816> admin hoi Nhung nguoi cuc ki ghet 2 chu Ho't Girl :)
<hidetran> lâu rồi không vào
<hidetran> :D
<vubuntor816> biet cach lach thi van vo duoc
<vubuntor816> dung fake ip hoac hide ip la nhanh nhat :)
<hidetran> lách mất time
<hidetran> không vào cũng có sao đâu
<hidetran> trước bạn bè cũng vào thì mình vào
<vubuntor816> cuoc song la ket noi ma
<hidetran> giờ vào chả thấy ai on nên cũng chẳng buồn vào
<hidetran> kết nối là người  - người
<hidetran> chứ không phải người  - máy tính - người
<hidetran> ^^
<vubuntor816> minh thay dao nay ubuntu chay cham hon windows hay sao y
<hidetran> chắc do bạn chạy nhiều ứng dụng quá
<vubuntor816> xp khoi dong co 25s thui :(
<vubuntor816> ko, minh cai ubuntu 10.10 moi ma
<hidetran> XP mà chạy nhiều ứng dụng lúc khowrii động xem
<hidetran> cũng quá rùa
<hidetran> mình vẫn xài 10.04
<vubuntor816> 10.04 may minh bi loi cai dieu chinh do sang man hinh
<vubuntor816> phai dung 10.10
<vubuntor816> thuc ra thi ubuntu khoi dong cung tuong doi nhanh, tam 30s
<vubuntor816> nhung ma cham nhat la luc log in
<vubuntor816> an enter xong phai may giay sau no moi kiem tra pass xong
<vubuntor816> roi lai doi no vao
<hidetran> ặc
<hidetran> mà thấy bực mình
<hidetran> gõ tiếng Việt đi
<hidetran> tiếng mẹ đẻ mà :)
<hidetran> thích chat không dấu thì only English
<vubuntor816> dang tai scim
<vubuntor816> buc minh voi thang iBus
<hidetran> Æ¡
<hidetran> ibus dùng thoải mái hơn scim
<vubuntor816> minh khong thich cai gach chan cua no
<vubuntor816> chan lam
<vubuntor816> ma may ban luc no log in co lau khong?
<hidetran> login
<hidetran> nhấn enter sau 2s là ok
<hidetran> gõ pass + enter = 5s
<hidetran> vì pass mình dài :d
<vubuntor816> may minh mat tan 7-8s :(
<vubuntor816> chac phan cung no hoi cu
<vubuntor816> Ubuntu ko ho tro tot lam
<hidetran> ừm
<hidetran> thường phần cứng cũ
<hidetran> thì Ubuntu tích hợp driver đầy đủ hơn
<vubuntor816> Ma minh thay Nautilus mo cham hon My computer hay sao y
<hidetran> ù
<vubuntor816> xau nua
<hidetran> :)
<hidetran> cài giao diện khác đi
<hidetran> nhìn đẹp ngay :D
<vubuntor816> minh thich em KDE qua
<vubuntor816> cai gi cua no cung dep :)
<vubuntor816> lan dau nhin phe luon :)
<vubuntor816> moi toi den luc dung... :'(
<vubuntor816> ma cong nhan cai quan li file cua no dep thiet
<hidetran> thích thì nâng cấp Ubuntu lên :D
<hidetran> he
<vubuntor816> thi dang chay ubuntu ma
<vubuntor816> dung KDE lom lam
<vubuntor816> chay 1 lan so luon :(
<vubuntor816> kho dung
<hidetran> Oápk
<nobawk> !search intel
<ubot2> Found: hda-intel-model
<nobawk> !hda-intel-model
<ubot2> Xem một số model và một số tuỳ chọn của card sound hda-intel ở  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] snd_hda_intel options database - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor193> alo
<vubuntor193> pro nao giup em cai
<vubuntor193> lỗi lập trình trong aptdaemon
<vubuntor193> alo
 * yen-thao room gan toi tet cang vang:(
<vubuntor310> co ai ko cho minh hoi 1 chut
<vubuntor310> khj mjnh tai ubuntu  ve may ghj vao dia roi
<vubuntor310> den luc mo len thj bj loi No disk
<vubuntor310> Exception Processing Message....... aj biet cach khac phuc ko
<vubuntor647> em cài wine trong terminal, khi nó chạy xong có 1 thông báo biểu chấp nhận điều khoản có chữ "OK", em bấm, enter, gõ ok rồi enter cũng ko xong, mò tùm lum phiếm thì thấy F12 là xuất hiện thông báo ko chấp nhận điều khoản, vậy làm cách nào để ok và F12 là công dụng gì?
<vubuntor647> sai chữ "phím"
<vubuntor647> giúp dùm em
<vubuntor647> em cài wine trong terminal, khi nó chạy xong có 1 thông báo biểu chấp nhận điều khoản có chữ "OK", em bấm, enter, gõ ok rồi enter cũng ko xong, mò tùm lum phím thì thấy F12 là xuất hiện thông báo ko chấp nhận điều khoản, vậy làm cách nào để ok và F12 là công dụng gì?, giúp dùm em với!
 * starangels gio nay may anh luc tuc di vo:)
<vubuntor862> 2
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-23
<vubuntor915> xin chao. minh cai ubuntu vao den install thi bi man hinh den thui. minh thu cach cai bang wubi den luc khoi dong lai chon ubuntu cung bi mang hinh den thui
<vubuntor915> co ai giup dum duoc o
<nobawk> vubuntor915: cái này là do nó ko nhận diện đc màn hình
<nobawk> vubuntor915: lúc boot thêm option nomodeset vào
<nobawk> vubuntor915: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" Blank Screen at Startup : Workaround | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<nobawk> !nomodeset is <reply> Xem: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<ubot2> I'll remember that, nobawk
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" Blank Screen at Startup : Workaround | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<vubuntor915> vay gio minh da cai bang wubi roi thi minh chi khoi dong lai chon ubuntu roi tien hanh tu buoc thu2 co dung o? xin cam on nhieu
<nobawk> !clone is <reply>
<nobawk> !clonezilla is <reply> Clonezilla là một công cụ backup và khôi phục phân vùng và ổ cứng tương tự các công cụ ghost. http://clonezilla.sourceforge.net/
<ubot2> I'll remember that, nobawk
<bksupybot> Title: Clonezilla - About (at clonezilla.sourceforge.net)
<nobawk> !find clonezilla
<nobawk> !find clone
<nobawk> !find kernel
<nobawk> ubot2 bị mán roài à
<ubot2> nobawk: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nobawk> !find image
<nobawk> @find image
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: genisoimage, imagemagick, imagemagick-dbg, imagemagick-doc, kimagemapeditor (and 105 others)
<nobawk> ubot2: find clone
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: libclone-perl, bomberclone, bomberclone-data, fdclone, libclone-pp-perl (and 1 others)
<nobawk> ubot2: clonezilla
<ubot2> Clonezilla là một công cụ backup và khôi phục phân vùng và ổ cứng tương tự các công cụ ghost. http://clonezilla.sourceforge.net/
<bksupybot> Title: Clonezilla - About (at clonezilla.sourceforge.net)
<nobawk> ubot2: find clonezilla
<ubot2> nobawk: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor124> may anh oi co ao chua
<vubuntor124> alo
<VND> ha
<VND> hi
<VND> hiện tại chất lượng ảnh trên trang web ở máy tính của mình không tốt
<VND> có ai biết cài thêm gói gì
<VND> để xem được ảnh với chất lượng tốt hơn không
<VND> alo
<VND> có ai không
<MadWorld> hình như đi ngủ hết rùi bạn ạ
<_Tux_> VND: qua FF ?
<vubuntor221> anh em trong diễn đàn giúp em với
<vubuntor221> em mới dùng ubuntu mà không sao ma chinh noi phan giai man hinh
<vubuntor221> man hinh cua em la 17'
<vubuntor221> phan giai toi da la 1280x1024
<nobawk> vubuntor221: thêm option lúc boot
<nobawk> !nomodeset
<ubot2> Xem: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" Blank Screen at Startup : Workaround | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<vubuntor221> em moi dung khong hieu lam!
<nobawk> sửa file cấu hình
<nobawk> để lúc chạy nó tắt cái mode setting đi
<nobawk> có thể ko đúng độ phân giải cho cái mode setting nó đọc thông tin ko đúng
<nobawk> vubuntor221: làm thế nào thì theo cái hướng dẫn trên
<nobawk> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=0"
<nobawk> sửa lại chỗ này trong file /etc/default/grub
<vubuntor221> cach chinh file the nao vay cac anh
<vubuntor611> em cài wine trong terminal, khi nó chạy xong có 1 thông báo biểu chấp nhận điều khoản có chữ "OK", em bấm, enter, gõ ok rồi enter cũng ko xong, mò tùm lum phím thì thấy F12 là xuất hiện thông báo ko chấp nhận điều khoản, vậy làm cách nào để ok và F12 là công dụng gì?
<vubuntor221> em vao roi nhung khong chinh duoc
<_Tux_> vubuntor221: chuột phải
<nobawk> vubuntor221: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<_Tux_> open with Notepad
<_Tux_> :))
<nobawk> vubuntor221: rồi sửa
<nobawk> vubuntor221: rồi chạy sudo update-grub
<vubuntor221> vang
<nobawk> vubuntor611: chữ ok như lào?
<nobawk> vubuntor611: ở trong terminal hả?
<vubuntor611> vâng
<nobawk> vubuntor611: dùng tab, để nó chỉ vaò chữ ok
<nobawk> vubuntor611: rồi ấn enter?
<vubuntor611> để em thử, thanks anh nhiều
<vubuntor611> bấm tùm lum cũng ko dc
 * _Tux_ thế hệ con người của những nút bấm
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor611: sau cứ Synaptic Package manager mà xài nhá
<_Tux_> Terminal làm chi cho khổ
<vubuntor611> tại đa số thấy hướng dẫn toàn cái đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor611: chỉ cần biết tên gói thôi
<_Tux_> vô Synaptic cho nó dễ xài
<vubuntor221> em vao sua bang notepad nhung luu lai bao loi khong luu duoc! phai lam sao day cac anh?
<_Tux_> vubuntor221: có Notepad cơ à
 * _Tux_ núp
<vubuntor221> vang
<vubuntor221> co ma
<vubuntor221> lam the nao de chinh file grub trong u vay cac anh?
<vubuntor221> cho em hoi chinh file grub the nao vay?
<vubuntor221> khong ai giup em sao?
<nobawk> vubuntor221: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<nobawk> vubuntor221: đó
<nobawk> vubuntor221: vào terminal gõ dòng đó vào
<nobawk> nhập pass sửa rồi done
<VND> có ai biết cài gì để xem được hinh ảnh trên web với chất lượng tốt hơn không
<VND> mấy hình trên trang web seo nó giống như bị vỡ thế
<VND> có ai biết vì sao ko
<VND> :(
<nobawk> VND: chụp ảnh mà hình xem nào
 * nobawk xem hình vẫn tốt :3
<VND> chụp rồi gửi lên thế nào
<_Tux_> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<bksupybot> Title:  (at imgur.com)
<VND> http://i.imgur.com/8xODC.png
<vubuntor770> huhu các anh ơi giúp em với em  vửa cài Ubuntu 10.04 xong mà ko hiểu sao ko vào đc mạng mạng của em là FPT
<VND> <ubot2>http://i.imgur.com/8xODC.png
<vubuntor770> hiện nay hệ thống của em chỉ có ubuntu chính cống các anh giúp em với đây là lần đàu tiên em làm quen với ubuntu
<tianba1> chào mọi người
<VND> có ai biết vì sao anh trên web nhìn bị vỡ hình thế này: http://i.imgur.com/ojWLd.png
<vubuntor002> cho em hoi em chinh file grub roi  nhung do phan giai man hinh khong co j thay doi la the nao vay?
<VND> phải cài thêm gì nữa
<nobawk> VND: trên win xem ko bị vỡ?
<nobawk> vubuntor002: sá»­a xong
<VND> không
<nobawk> vubuntor002: phải chạy sudo update-grub
<nobawk> vubuntor002: rồi khởi động lại
<VND> trên win bình thường
<vubuntor002> em chay roi ma
<nobawk> eh,
<vubuntor002> khoi dong lai roi
<nobawk> VND: thế thì ko rõ
<nobawk> VND: chưa bị thế bao h :|
<vubuntor770> ai giúp em cái vấn dề mạng vơi huhuhu
<nobawk> VND: kiểm tra lại xem cái libjpeg đang dùng là cái lib  nào
<nobawk> vubuntor770: mạng sao?
<VND> kiểm tra thế nào
<VND> ở đâu
<VND> với lại dùng gì
<VND> <nobawk>???
<vubuntor770> <NOBAWK >khô quá em cài ubuntu dung magnj vnpt thì ko sao sau khi gioi thieu cho thàng bạn qua dùng em cài cho nó nhà nó dùng mạng FPt thì ko vào dc
<nobawk> vubuntor770: ko vào đc là như thế nào?
<vubuntor770> là em ko vào dc mạng
<nobawk> VND: dpkg -l | grep jpeg
<nobawk> !paste | VND
<ubot2> VND: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> VND: dùng card dồ hoạ gì?
<nobawk> VND: hay là do vấn đề render?
<VND> card onboard
<VND> nên chẳng biết loại gì nữa
<nobawk> VND: lspci
<nobawk> !paste | VND
<ubot2> VND: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor002> Anh em vao link doc giup em ty teo! http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor002: ấn nút paste rồi gửi cái link lại đây
<nobawk> vubuntor770: dùng ubuntu ko liên quan đến việc dùng mạng vnpt hay fpt
<vubuntor002> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor770: vào terminal của cái máy kia
<nobawk> vubuntor770: gõ vào ifconfig -a
<nobawk> vubuntor770: nó ra cái gì?
<nobawk> vubuntor002: cái link đó có chữ gì đâu
<nobawk> ấn nút paste nó báo success rồi thì gửi cái link mới lại đây
<vubuntor002> sao em paste vao sao khong luu duoc van ban nhi?
<nobawk> kiểu này phải viết tutorial dạy paste cũng nên :|
<nobawk> vubuntor002: điền vài chữ vào chỗ name rồi ấn paste
<nobawk> rồi copy cái link mới gửi lại
<vubuntor002> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557104/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<VND> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557103/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<VND> nobawk http://paste.ubuntu.com/557103/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor002> Anh em doc giup em voi! http://paste.ubuntu.com/557104/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> okay đợi chút
<vubuntor770> <nobawk> anh oi no ra mot cái bảng
<nobawk> vubuntor770: bảng gì?
<nobawk> vubuntor002: cái ảnh thì rõ rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor002: vào terminal gõ cái lệnh kia cơ mà
<vubuntor770> <nobawk> mọt cái bang r gì dó thang bạn em nói thế
<vubuntor002> lenh gi ha anh?
<nobawk> vubuntor002: chắc bug của firefox rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor002: dùng tạm chrome đi
<nobawk> vubuntor770: có gõ sai ko vậy?
<nobawk> vubuntor770: nói chung check lại xem card đó là card gì
<nobawk> vubuntor770: có thể phải sang windows tắt cái power management đi
<vubuntor770> nobawk: có win thì em dã giải quye xong ròi nhung vbi thang win lam lo hong qua dung linux suong hon nhiu nen chung em cho no die ròi
<vubuntor984> cho e hoi cac cai unikey tren linux di
<nobawk> vubuntor770: thế thì cài lại windows đi
<nobawk> vubuntor770: bỏ cái kia đi rồi hãy xoá
<vubuntor770> ac
<nobawk> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor770: vì cái setting của windows nó block luôn linux
<vubuntor770> nobawk: anh co bit cách chỉnh main ko main no là foxcom
<nobawk> vubuntor770: xem hình bên dưới
<nobawk> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor770: nhìn cái hình
<vubuntor002> O khong ai giup em! hix http://paste.ubuntu.com/557104/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor984> cho em cac cai unikey di
<vubuntor770> nobawk: cũng ko phaỉ anh ơi dc truocs tụi em cài bản thủ nghiệm cũng dã bỏ chonj cái dó dung 2 ngày thấy sướng quá nên chuyển sang dùng luôn
<vubuntor984> may  ban giup minh nhanh len di
<vubuntor002> vao tai lieu huong dan no co cach cai ma
<vubuntor984> em moi dung linux nen cha biet gi ca, co huong dan bang hinh k?
<vubuntor770> vubuntor984: tu may mo di ban hay tu may mo nhu tu may mo trong win:D
<vubuntor444> mấy bạn chơi cho mình hỏi cách cài unikey trên ubuntu 10.10 đi
<vubuntor573> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/G%C3%B5_ti%E1%BA%BFng_Vi%E1%BB%87t
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor573> vao day co cach cai ma
<vubuntor444> mình mới xài ubuntu nên kũng chưa biết nhiều...
<vubuntor444> Terminal là gì vậy bạn>
<vubuntor770> vubuntor444: là một môi trường thiets bị đầu cuối
<vubuntor444> sao không bạn nào trả lời mình zậy?
<vubuntor573> no nhu cmd ben win nhung chuc nang co mot phan khac
<vubuntor770> vubuntor444: bản cú hiểu tạm nso giống MSDOS cua ưin
<vubuntor770> vubuntor444: nhưng đó dc coi như kernel của linux
<vubuntor444> bạn ơi, sao mình cài ubuntu vào rôi lên mạng tốt mà restart lại k vào đc nữa?
<vubuntor770> vvubuntor444: vì linux hoạt dộng trên mtr dòng lệnh
<vubuntor573> Ai co the giup minh cai nay khong?
<vubuntor573>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/557104/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor770> vubuntor444: nhưng cái dó hay hon cmd trong win nhìu vì nó có rất nhìu câu lệnh vả lại nó có mtr cho các lạp trinh vien bien dich ngay trong nó
<vubuntor573> Potay.com
<vubuntor573> chan qua!
<vubuntor770> sao
<vubuntor573> anh em dau het roi nhi
<vubuntor444> sao mình không vào mạng đc
<vubuntor573> chang ai giup
<vubuntor770> nen thien dang roi
<vubuntor770> càn giúp gì ú nói
<vubuntor444> sao mấy bạn xô tâm thế? help me
<vubuntor770> anh em còn dang ban
<vubuntor770> cú nói
<vubuntor444> pạn 770 chọn bộ gõ unicode đi chứ, ai đâu đọc ra
<vubuntor573> vao day xem, doc cho chi giao:http://paste.ubuntu.com/557104/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor770> vubuntor444: bạn ko vào dc mạng a
<vubuntor444> đúng thế, khi mới cài vào thì good nhưng khi restart lại k đc nữa
<vubuntor770> ping <vubuntor444>
<vubuntor770> vubuntor444: bạn ko vào dc mạng a
<vubuntor573> anh em thao luan nhiet tinh le nao!
<GeekComp> luận gì nữa
<vubuntor770> geekcomp nói dúng day
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor770> thao luạn gi nũa
<vubuntor573> day ong anh giup voi :http://paste.ubuntu.com/557104/
<vubuntor444> bạn 770 giúp mình đi
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor573> vao day xem cai
<vubuntor770> 444 càn mình giúp gì cous nói
<vubuntor573> khong biet lam the nao moi vao day hoi anh em chu
<vubuntor770> 573 tu mo di bạn
<vubuntor573> mo lam sao duoc
<vubuntor770> hãy tụ mò như tụ mò trong Win :d
<vubuntor573> kho lam
<vubuntor573> dang nho may anh
<vubuntor573> ma khong lam gi ca
<vubuntor770> chắc các anh ấy dang bận
<vubuntor573> neu xai u giong win thi don gian qua
<GeekComp> vubuntor573: lên search driver
<vubuntor444> bạn 770 giúp mình cài mạng đi
<GeekComp> rùi mang về cài thử
<vubuntor770> cài mạng á
<vubuntor444> uh
<vubuntor770> thé bạn cai ubuntu xog ko có mạng a
<GeekComp> vubuntor444: lỗi driver à
<vubuntor444> cài xong có mạng nhuwg restart lại hết lun
<vubuntor770> do cau hình ip dộng
<vubuntor770> 444 cua bạn nè http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=1862
<vubuntor444> mà mình nối cổng usb moderm thi được..
<bksupybot> Title: Gán địa chỉ IP tĩnh trong Ubuntu 8.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> vubuntoru444: tức là kết nối modem rồi
<GeekComp> mà vẫn ko vô?
<vubuntor770> 444: bạn còn may chán mình nè cài cho thang bạn mà ko vào dc mạng the mói dau cơ chú
<GeekComp> có động chi tới cái 192.168.1.1 ko đấy
<vubuntor444> k fair bạn ơi... mình
<vubuntor770> ???/
<vubuntor444> mình dùng mạng bằng cổng usbsau moderm ấy, vẫn tốt
<vubuntor770> 444: chịu
<vubuntor444> rút ra thì mất
<vubuntor770> ròi dã
<vubuntor444> cắm lại dây lan thì chả đc
<vubuntor770> hiu
<vubuntor444> hỉu gì?
<vubuntor770> ubuntu của bạn ko nhan LAN
<vubuntor444> cho mình nick đi
<vubuntor770> nhà thằng bạn mihnf cũng thé
<vubuntor444> zẫy làm sao?
<vubuntor770> mình dang có gắng tạp hợp tât cả cái gi mình bít vè linux dẻ giai quyet day
<GeekComp> chạy lspci xem nào
<GeekComp> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor770> geekcomp: ko co ich gi dau bạn ơi
<vubuntor444> lspci là gì?
<vubuntor770> một
<vubuntor770> cau lenh
<vubuntor770> bạn chạy nó bang tẻminal
<vubuntor444> máy bạn có vào mạng băng LAN k?
<vubuntor770> cũng chả có ích gì đâu
<GeekComp> .g restart ubuntu mất mạng
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=7838&start=10
<vubuntor770> nhà minh thì vào dc
<bksupybot> Title: Cài Ubuntu xong -> Win mất mạng - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor444> giời ơi là giời
 * GeekComp núp
<vubuntor770> 444:nhà thặng bạn mình thì ko thé mói dểu chú
<vubuntor444> chắc chết wa
<vubuntor770> 444: nhà bạn co cài win ko
<vubuntor444> có
<vubuntor444> có sao k pạn>
<vubuntor770> tot
<vubuntor770> very tot
<vubuntor770> 444:trong win bạn vãn vào thông qua LAn dc chu gi
<vubuntor444> uh, rất tốt
<vubuntor770> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor770> ds
<vubuntor770> dó tăt nó dê
<vubuntor770> vào lại ubuntu và ........:))
<nobawk> cái đó chỉ cho bạn nào có nhận card mạng rồi
<nobawk> nhưng ko vào đc mạng
<nobawk> thì có thể do cái power management nó block :3
<vubuntor444> mình pó tay...
<vubuntor770> yên tâm dê
<vubuntor770> cú làm theo dê
<vubuntor770> dc tuot
<vubuntor770> ko dc mai pm nen
<vubuntor770> nick chat cua minh la
<vubuntor770> quymaoj
<vubuntor770> 444:mà lúc add yêu càu bạn dể lại dòng tên bạn nha
<vubuntor770> tên ban là gi ây nhở
<vubuntor770> 444:?
<vubuntor444> Võ Thanh Thiên Toán. Andyou?
<vubuntor770> 444: khi add nho viet vào day
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor770> 444: tại minh di hack nhìu victim cũng nhìu sọ tụi nó add vào trả thù chét dở:D
<vubuntor770> 444:khi nào dõi mình sẽ trình bày cho bạn một số kiến thúc về linux
<vubuntor770> nếu bạn thích mình cũng sẽ chỉ cho bạn cách hack với linux
<vubuntor770> 444: bye
<nobawk> (:\
<nobawk> vãi
<_Tux_> hô hố
<_Tux_> mấy bạn héc cờ
 * _Tux_ sợ quá
<GeekComp> _Tux_: ping
<GeekComp> _Tux_: a cho e số đt a Khanh cái
<_Tux_> GeekComp: đợi tí moi số đã
<GeekComp> ố kề
<vubuntor328> chao ca nha
<vubuntor328> em dang can tro giup gap
<vubuntor328> em cai centos 5.5
<vubuntor328> em vafo /tmp
<vubuntor328> roi nghich cai
<vubuntor328> copyto
<_Tux_> #ubuntu-vn
<_Tux_> ???
<vubuntor328> move to desktop
<vubuntor328> gio no bi loi ko vao dc nua
<vubuntor328> co cach nao repair lai ko?
 * _Tux_ chưa hiểu bệnh gì :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: tự xử đi :D
<vubuntor328> hic
<vubuntor328> neu ma cai lai thi mat du lieu
<vubuntor328> va cac chuong trinh khac
<vubuntor328> vi cai cac chuong trinh khac hoi nhieu
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: nói rõ nghịch những gì
<_Tux_> chứ nói thế kia thì thánh giúp được
<vubuntor328> minh move tu tmp sang home
<vubuntor328> va thao tac nguoc lai
<vubuntor328> mình dùng cái chức năng move to và copy to
<vubuntor328> ở phía dươics
<vubuntor328> sau đó chọn home
<vubuntor328> thì ko vào dc nữa
<vubuntor314> anh em cho minh hoi ti
<vubuntor328> mình khởi động lại máy
<vubuntor328> giờ thì ko vào dc luôn
<vubuntor314> man hinh wellcome cua minh phan giai nhin to qua co cach nao chinh khong vay?
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: chẹp
<_Tux_> chức năng ở đâu vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor314: Card gì
<_Tux_> in tèo, ATI hay nVidia ?
<vubuntor328> giao diện KDE của centos
<vubuntor314> card onboard
<vubuntor314> intel
<_Tux_> nobawk: in tèo kìa
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: chẳng hiểu
<_Tux_> move thì liên quan gì
<vubuntor314> Card màn hình onboard intel corproration 82G33/G31 Express Intergrated Graphics Controller (rev10): 256MB
<_Tux_>  /tmp để lưu file tạm
<vubuntor314> man hinh wellcome cua minh to qua
<vubuntor328> nói chung
<vubuntor314> khong biet chinh the nao
<vubuntor328> mình đoán
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: nói chung là tự xử đi
<vubuntor328> đã move home đi đâu rồi
<vubuntor328> nên ko boot vào dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: /home giờ mount vô đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: không liên quan
<vubuntor328> giờ có cách nào dùng lệnh
<vubuntor328> để undo lại ko
<_Tux_> thiếu /tmp hay /home
<_Tux_> vẫn boot bình thường
<_Tux_> login bình thường
<_Tux_> (nó báo không có home thôi :D)
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: không
<vubuntor328> thì sau khi đến đoạn load đen đen
<_Tux_> dùng lệnh thì làm quái có undo
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor328> nó ko hiện cửa sổ để đăng nhập
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: ;))
<vubuntor328> mà con chuột cứ xoau xoay
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: chơi centos chắc trình độ cũng khớ
<_Tux_> tự xử đê
<vubuntor328> hic
<_Tux_> (cái này dễ xử lý mà :D)
<vubuntor328> em đang cài để học
<vubuntor328> đã dùng bao giờ đâu
<NamTD> học thì tự xử
 * _Tux_ không được học :((
<afterlastangel> .....
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: =))
<afterlastangel> ăn nhậu đầu năm đê
<vubuntor328> cài mãi mới dc cái php mysql
 * _Tux_ cầm chai rượu nhét vào mồm afterlastangel 
<vubuntor328> giờ đồ án nằm trên đó rồi
<afterlastangel> cài như vậy mới học được ko cài như vậy sao học
<vubuntor328> cài lại là mất hết
<afterlastangel> ko cài lại sao học
<afterlastangel> :-s
 * GeekComp vỗ tay
 * _Tux_ không được nhận đồ án, ếu ra được trường luôn ne
<_Tux_> :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: cài lại thì nói làm gì
 * _Tux_ nghĩ cái kia thao tác vài cái với /etc/fstab hoặc create lại acc là xong
<_Tux_> noob lắm thì reinstall hết đống package
<_Tux_> hoặc create user mới
<_Tux_> :))
<afterlastangel>  _Tux_cài lại là dễ nhất
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: /me toàn cài lại
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: à ờ
<vubuntor328> nhưng mà mọi ng có thấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: <- còn đồ án
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor328> centos dễ lỗi ko
<vubuntor328> bị mất điện đột ngột
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: chịu
 * _Tux_ do thằng ẹc min sịt tem
<vubuntor328> hay bị lõi luôn
<_Tux_> liên quan gì centos
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: ;))
<afterlastangel> vubuntor328: CentOS mà dễ lỗi thì cái forum-ubuntu-vn nó sập lâu rồi
<afterlastangel> Æ¡
<afterlastangel> mà thật ra sập hoài :-s
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: ếu đâu
<_Tux_> 4rum mềnh Debian cơ mừ
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: :-s
 * _Tux_ sập ra cái anh a$$min say đá* vô ổ điện
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor328> mình hỏi câu này hơi ngố chút
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: mấy ông nhậu xỉn hoài
<afterlastangel> hôm bửa ra chuốc /me 1 chai vodka
<vubuntor328> ở centos repair như kiểu của win
<vubuntor328> để bảo toàn cả dữ liệu và program
<vubuntor328> dùng thế nào nhri?
<afterlastangel> vubuntor328: dữ liệu mà đã mất thì thằng win hay cent đều ko tự repair đuwocj
<_Tux_> vubuntor328: dùng mẹ Windows server đê
<_Tux_> :))
<afterlastangel> còn hệ thống corrupt tự lăn ra chết thì chịu
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: <- siêu nhậu
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: nhậu 2 bửa rồi
<afterlastangel> hôm nay anh em vndota rủ đi nữa mà chưa dám đi này
 * _Tux_ hết sạch $$$
<_Tux_> ví còn 8k =))
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: có cái M$ SQL nào không
<_Tux_> cho xin cái acc vô remote
 * _Tux_ ngại cài quá :(
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: cài máy ảo đê =))
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: nặng lắm
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: xp đu
<_Tux_> với cả hem biết cài
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: nọ cho mượn HDD xóa rồi
<_Tux_> :P
<afterlastangel> Oái
<afterlastangel> Down cái XP lite về
<afterlastangel> chừng 100MB
<afterlastangel> rồi cài gì thì cài :))
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: đủ thành phần hem
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: cái đó thì chịu /me hông biết windows =))
<afterlastangel> Æ¡
<_Tux_> .g XP Lite
<afterlastangel> forum đang sập à =))
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.litepc.com/xplite.html
<bksupybot> Title: XPlite and 2000lite Uninstall Windows components. (at www.litepc.com)
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: sập đâu
<afterlastangel> ủa
<_Tux_> vẫn vô ngon mờ
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> sặc
<afterlastangel> vậy dns hư rồi sao
<afterlastangel> ~X(
<afterlastangel> ko hiểu được
<afterlastangel> ssh vẫn được mà ko vô được
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: 09:50Z <excrypf> tell CoconutCrab http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexical_similarity
<bksupybot> Title: Lexical similarity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<CoconutCrab> wut the?
<_Tux_> ai có bản Windows XP Lite
<_Tux_> cho xin link phát nào
<_Tux_> :P
<CoconutCrab> (:|
<nobawk> intel sao?
<vubuntor140> ai biet cach chinh man hinh login vao cua ubuntu giup minh voi
<vubuntor140> cac ban nghe co ve tram that!
<hidetran> Bác nào về Tết chưa ?1
<hidetran> đang 1 mình 1 xóm trọ đây
<hidetran> :(
<vubuntor140>  ai co the giup minh khong vay?
<vubuntor534> bác nào giúp e cài đế chế trong U cái
<nobawk> wa win  ma` choi
<nobawk> ubuntu con` bay` ve~ de' che''
<CoconutCrab> hô hô
<_Tux_> ồ zia
 * _Tux_ ếu biết chơi
<nobawk> has has
<nobawk> the' minh` bat' nat. dc _Tux_ roi
<GeekComp> anh Khanh ơi ngủ dậy đị....
<vubuntor534> từ giã win
<vubuntor534> hay nhỉ
<vubuntor026> giup minh man hinh dang nhap voi!
<vubuntor026> nhin man hinh no to qua
<nobawk> ?
<nobawk> to như lào?
<vubuntor070> hi
<vubuntor070> tôi là người mới
<vubuntor070> có ai help tui ko?
<samaclacda> of course, NO
<CoconutCrab> lol
<CoconutCrab> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<samaclacda> win 7 khởi động chậm hơn win xp
<samaclacda> và chậm hơn ubuntu
<vubuntor070> tui muốn làm webserver home
<CoconutCrab> ờ hén
<vubuntor070> làm sao cài đặt
<CoconutCrab> câu này lên forum hỏi thì tiện hơn
<samaclacda> cài IIS lên
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor070> tui dùng ubuntu mà làm sao có IIS
<nobawk> cài apache, dyndns, open port -> done
<samaclacda> gỡ ubuntu ra, cài win, xong cài iiis
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor070> tui muốn dùng ubuntu thì có cách nào cài dặt ko?
<samaclacda> sudo apt-get íntall httpd mysqld php xong
<vubuntor070> cài IIS trong window thì dơn giản rùi
<vubuntor070> không có cách nào cài webserver home lên ubuntu sao ?
<CoconutCrab> trên forum ấy
<CoconutCrab> apache
<nobawk> !modesetting | vubuntor026
<ubot2> Factoid 'modesetting' not found
<nobawk> !search mode
<ubot2> Found: nomodeset, hda-intel-model
<nobawk> !nomodeset | vubuntor026
<ubot2> vubuntor026: Xem: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" Blank Screen at Startup : Workaround | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<samaclacda> dân làm web mà ko biết tới apache sao ?
<samaclacda> hài quá
<nobawk> webserver home thì khác gì?
<samaclacda> các chú newbie sẽ nản khi vào hỏi,
<samaclacda> nhưng muốn pro linux thì phải tự học hỏi là chính, ko có chuyện ngồi ăn sẵn thì
<vubuntor026> ai biet cach chinh file grub khong giup minh voi!
<CoconutCrab> ờ há
<vubuntor026> giup minh mo file grub de chinh voi!
<vubuntor026> giup minh mo file grub ra de sua voi dang rat can ma!
<vubuntor026> giup minh mo file grub ra de sua voi dang rat can ma!
<vubuntor026> giup minh mo file grub ra de sua voi dang rat can ma!
<CoconutCrab> sửa cái chi? :-\
<nobawk> vubuntor026: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<nobawk> vubuntor026: vào terminal gõ lệnh đó
<vubuntor026> Cam on ban nhieu nhe!
<vubuntor026> mai moi lam duoc lau qua day!
<vubuntor046> các bro ơi !! giúp em với
<nobawk> ?
<nobawk> ??
<nobawk> ???
<vubuntor046> vấn đề cũ "khôi phục grug2 sau khi cài windows 7"
<vubuntor046> nhưng em làm ko đc
<nobawk> !grub
<ubot2> Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor046: xem cái link dưới cùng
<nobawk> vubuntor046: phần lấy lại grub
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor046> ^^,em làm thoe rồi
<vubuntor046> nhưng vẫn ko dc
<vubuntor046> ????
<nobawk> ko đc sao?
<nobawk> thế cài lại cho nhanh ;))
<vubuntor046> úi....
<vubuntor046> dữ liệu em để bên đó nhiều lắm
<nobawk> vubuntor046: chạy ubuntu live
<nobawk> vubuntor046: mà lấy dữ liệu ra
<vubuntor046> nhưng không có cách nào lôi lại cái grub2 à anh
<vubuntor441> em co file xorg nhu the nay:http://paste.ubuntu.com/557217/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor441> khong hieu sao ma man hinh login lai phan giai 640x480?
<nobawk> vubuntor046: có, nhưng nhiều khi  không biết làm thì khôi phục còn rắc rối hơn cài mới
<nobawk> vubuntor441: bỏ hết đi
<vubuntor441> nhin chu va man hinh login to lam
<nobawk> vubuntor441: bỏ cả cái xorg.conf đi
<nobawk> vubuntor441: nếu card intel thường nó tự nhận
<vubuntor441> sao lai bo
<nobawk> vì nó thông minh
<nobawk> tự hiểu lolz
<nobawk> nếu nó ko hiểu mới phải nghịch
<nobawk> mà tự viết file xorg
<nobawk> nếu ko biết thì hậu quả còn tệ hơn để nó tự nhận :))
<nobawk> vubuntor441: chi tiết xem nó lỗi cái gì
<nobawk> vubuntor441: thì xem log
<nobawk> vubuntor441: ở trong /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nobawk> vubuntor441: dùng lệnh naỳ để đưa về mặc định
<nobawk> vubuntor441: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<nobawk> vubuntor441: đang dùng ubuntu version nào?
<vubuntor441> dang dung 10.04
<vubuntor441> ma no tu nhan driver sao khong chinh duoc 1280x1024 man hinh
<vubuntor441> ?
<nobawk> vubuntor441: vấn đề là, trong phần lớn trường hợp nó nhận đúng, 1 số trường  hợp nó nhận sai
<nobawk> vubuntor441: nó nhận sai thì chỉ cho nó nhận đúng
<vubuntor441> lam the nao de no nhan dung
<nobawk> vubuntor441: mà mình nghĩ là tắt cái kernel mode setting đi thì nó sẽ ra đúng
<nobawk> !nomodeset | vubuntor441
<ubot2> vubuntor441: Xem: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" Blank Screen at Startup : Workaround | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor441: vào terminal chạy lệnh xrandr
<nobawk> vubuntor441: nó ra cái gì
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor441
<ubot2> vubuntor441: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor061> file grub cua minh the nay:http://paste.ubuntu.com/557235/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor061> khong biet tai sao phan giai man hinh khong chinh duoc
<vubuntor061> 1280x1024 nhi?
<vubuntor061> tuong ubuntu 10.04 no tu nhan driver intel
<vubuntor061> minh driver intel ma no chang nhan dung
<nobawk> vubuntor061: vào terminal gõ lệnh
<vubuntor061> biet chinh the nao day cac ban?
<nobawk> vubuntor061: xrandr
<nobawk> vubuntor061: nó ra cái gì?
<nobawk> vubuntor061: chỉnh cái chỗ kia lại là i915.modeset=0
<vubuntor061> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096 VGA1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm    1360x768       59.8      1024x768       60.0*     800x600        60.3     56.2      848x480        60.0      640x480        59.9     59.9
<vubuntor061> no ra cai do
<nobawk> vubuntor061: rồi chạy sudo update-grub
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor061
<ubot2> vubuntor061: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor061: paste thẳng vào đây ko đọc đc
<vubuntor061> day:http://paste.ubuntu.com/557237/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor061: thế kia chưa phải là tắt
<nobawk> vubuntor061: sửa lại chỗ i916.modeset=1
<nobawk> vubuntor061: thành i915.modeset=0
<nobawk> vubuntor061: rồi chạy sudo update-grub
<nobawk> vubuntor061: rồi khởi động lại
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-16
<n2i> :-)
<n2i> }ping
<vubuntor063> hi
<vubuntor063> htai minh muon tao mot ban Ubuntu tuy chinh theo y minh
<vubuntor063> cac ban co the hg dan minh k
<n2i> vubuntor063: bạn chịu khó search gg trên forum. Đã có nhiều người nói về khoản này rồi.
<n2i> Có 1 app là gì thì mình đã quên tên :3
<vubuntor063> Remastersys?
<n2i> ò.
<codai2810> :)
<vubuntor063> minh hoi them 1 cau nhe
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor063> minh join ubuntu vao windows domain
<vubuntor063> minh su dung ubuntu lam file server
<vubuntor063> k biet tren ubuntu co phan quyen thu muc cho group user nhu tren windows k nhi
<n2i> vubuntor063: :| sao ko.
 * n2i kde: font cứ rỗ rỗ :'(
<z5> im lặng quá
<codai2810> z5: #vnluser
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-17
<vubuntor986> chào mọi người
<vubuntor986> có cách nào dùng yahoo trên ubuntu không ạ
<vubuntor986> không ai giúp em sao
<vubuntor986> ai rảnh hướng dẫn em cài Vmware trên ubuntu 10.04 với nữa
<n0bawk> pidgin
<n0bawk> pidgin hỗ trợ chat chit yahoo
<n0bawk> còm vmware thì ko rành
<n0bawk> dùng virtualbox thì vào software center gì đó cài cái rầm rồi dùng thôi
<n0bawk> chả có gì phải hướng dẫn
<vubuntor986> em tải vmware về rồi
<vubuntor986> theo hướng dẫn là gõ lệnh sudo sh ...
<vubuntor986> vậy tập tin em vừa taỉ về phải để ở đâu?
<n0bawk> bạn down về lưu vào chỗ nào thìnó ở đó
<n0bawk> mặc định ở ~/Downloads
<vubuntor986> ý em là phải copy tập tin ấy đến chỗ nào để lệnh sudo sh... có thẻ chạy dc
<vubuntor986> nó toàn báo là ko tìm thấy file
<vubuntor986> pidgin không hỗ trợ video call =.=
<n0bawk> cd đến chỗ đó
<n0bawk> đừng nó pidgin ko hỗ trợ video call
<n0bawk> chỉ có yahoo dởm
<n0bawk> nên nó ko có cho yahoo đó
<n0bawk> dùng google ầm ầm
<vubuntor986> em cài máy cho bà chị - không phải máy em - chứ em hay dùng Skype @@
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> ko thì cài skype vào
<n0bawk> yahoo làm chi
<n0bawk> h yahoo là trung tâm fishing
<n0bawk> thỉng thoảng bọn bạn bị viruss rồi gửi link phát tán qua yahoo lolz
<vubuntor082> lam sao cai driver card lan cho ubuntu
<vubuntor723> hú hú
<codai2810> :-?
<vubuntor723> có bác nào rảnh rỗi giúp em với
<n2i> :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor723: táo Ubuntu lên chầu rồi
<_Tux_> giấy tờ công việc chịu khó đợi năm sau nhá
<vubuntor723> cứ viết cái exception ra đây vậy T_T
<vubuntor723> bác nào biết cách fix thì giúp với
<vubuntor723> ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x1 SErr 0x40000 action 0x6 frozen
<vubuntor723> SError CommWake
<vubuntor723> failed command WRITE DMA
<vubuntor723> status DRDY
<vubuntor723> tình yêu với U được 1 tháng 3 ngày thì sóng gió thế này đây :(
 * n2i vụ gì trông vui vậy :P
<_Tux_> vubuntor723: hỏng HDD òi
<vubuntor723> hỏng kiểu gì mà kỳ kục vậy
<vubuntor723> mới bị 2 tối nay
<vubuntor723> sáng mang máy đi thì chả sao
<vubuntor723> tối mang về bật lên là thế này
<_Tux_> bền đến lúc hỏng mà
<vubuntor723> giờ thì con máy này vứt hả bác
<_Tux_> maybe
 * n2i hình như trong này có người quen lâu ngày ko gặp nhưng chẳng có chào hỏi mình chi cả :3
<n2i> "tinhyeude@123.17.152.252]" :3
<tinhyeudep> gì thế
<n2i> hem có gì :D
<tinhyeudep> mà sao các bác có màu đẹp thế
<tinhyeudep> các bác cho e hỏi, khi rê chuột có tiếng rẹt rẹt lụp bụp, mỗi lần ping cũng nghe bụp bụp nhỏ như tim đập ấy, làm sao khắc phục cái đó à, e bị từ 10.10 đến giờ
<tinhyeudep> ko làm gì thì ko nghe thấy
<tinhyeudep> vừa nãy mở dash trên gnome shell nghe như "âm thanh cuộc sống" vậy, đủ thứ
<codai2810> sound setting -> tắt Sound Effect
<tinhyeudep> e tắt lâu rồi mà
<codai2810> thế đập loa đi
<tinhyeudep> ec ^^
 * n2i lấy mớ kim châm cho thủng loa là xong :3
<tinhyeudep> phone cũng thế bác à ko chỉ riêng loa
<tinhyeudep> chắc tại card sound của e làm sao rồi
<tinhyeudep> các bác ko bị à @@
<n2i> mình cũng có
<n2i> cơ mà nhỏ lắm
<n2i> bt thì chẳng nghe được
<codai2810> đập hết đập hết
<codai2810> :))
<tinhyeudep> thỉnh thoảng giữ kéo rê cửa sổ kêu rất vui tai @@
 * n2i xài PC =))
<tinhyeudep> thì e đang dùng pc đây này :))
 * n2i cp blah gì đó là nghe tiếng te te te te ..., cp xong rồi thôi
<n2i> cơ mà chỉ khi nào đeo phone mới nghe thấy
<tinhyeudep> ơ hơ :D
<tinhyeudep> e chi biết max volum trong sound setting
<tinhyeudep> rồi vặn nhỏ loa xuống đủ nghe
<tinhyeudep> rè rè ít hơn chút :|
<n2i> .g pacht
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-19
<vubuntor467> :-?
<n2i> không có mấy con bot phải nói lắm lúc cũng cực thật :|
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-20
<codai2810> chúc mọi người ăn tết vui vẻ :)
<vubuntor737> ai cho minh hoi ty
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<codai2810> hỏi cách gói bánh chưng chăng, mềnh sẵn sàng support :">
<CoconutCrab> nap nap
<vubuntor758> hi a e ubuntuer
<vubuntor758> minh co dung usb 3G viettel tren ubuntu 11.10\
<vubuntor758> gio lam sao quan ly account, de xem tien, nap tien ??
<vubuntor758> co ai giup minh voi
<codai2810> tháo sim ra nhét vào đt :D
<vubuntor758> ko con cach nao khac ha ban
<vubuntor758> khogn co command hay UI ji ha ban
<codai2810> chắc là có nhưng mình chưa biết, hi`hi`
<vubuntor758> cam on ban nha
<vubuntor758> tuong giong ben window
<codai2810> :P
<vubuntor758> co cai tool quan ly
<vubuntor035> mình đag muốn cài đặt driver WLan, khi down file .tar.gz và extract ra thì mình xem file Install không thấy có hướng dẫn, ai giúp mình vs
<vubuntor035> có ai ko nhỉ ?
<vubuntor267> có ai đó ko giúp em phân dùng 8gb đi
<vubuntor267> có ai ko?
<codai2810> :-?
<vubuntor267> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor267> phân dùng cho netbook 8GB
<vubuntor267> phân vùng
<codai2810> vubuntor267: chú thích phân vùng như thế nào? :)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-21
<codai2810> :3
<vubuntor635> hllo
<vubuntor635> hello
<vubuntor635> có ai không cho hỏi 1 tý
<vubuntor098> chao cac ban
<vubuntor098> co ai huong dan em cai phan mem dang .tar...k ạ
 * CoconutCrab treo biển 28 tết, nghỉ
<vubuntor098> chào các bạn, các bạn làm ơn chỉ mình cách cài đặt các gói .tar....được không ạ
<ignotusp> tet tet tet den roi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-22
<guest234> Alo
<codai2810> ola
<guest234> ban oi
<guest234> minh co 1 file iso ubuntu dvd
<codai2810> oi
<codai2810> uh
<guest234> minh muon chuyen thanh iso cd de ghi vao cd
<codai2810> uh
<guest234> co cach nao hok b?
<codai2810> có, down load iso cd về :P
<guest234> hix
<codai2810> hi`hi`
<codai2810> đùa chứ
<guest234> minh dang xai d-com nen ko tien download
<codai2810> 29 tết rồi :)
<codai2810> nghỉ đã
<guest234> hix
<codai2810> để năm mới cài cho nó mới
<codai2810> :P
<guest234> neu ko co thi tet minh ko cai cai j de nghich
<guest234> :D
<guest234> minh cai XP la`m mat' grub roi
<guest234> bay gio ko sao mo dc ubuntu + win7
<guest234> ma` moi thu cua mi`nh deu o het trong 2 cai do'
<guest234> nha` chi? co' cd nen ko ghi dc iso dvd kia
<guest234> haizz..
<guest234> .g install grub in windows xp
<vubuntor085> chào các anh chị
<vubuntor085> các anh chị cho em hỏi làm sao để cài codec cho ubuntu, máy nàh em không có internet, em muốn cài thì phải làm sao ạ???
<vubuntor085> có ai không ạ??????
<vubuntor085> anybody here???
<vubuntor085> hỗ trợ gì mà chán phèo thế
<CoconutC1ab> tết
<CoconutC1ab> nghỉ
<CoconutC1ab> không support
<CoconutC1ab> :-\
<C4NoC> lulz
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> yah, thêm topic đi
<C4NoC> CoconutC1ab, thêm dzô, tết chỉ nói chiện tết
<CoconutC1ab> không thêm được
<CoconutC1ab> :-\
<C4NoC> wut?
<C4NoC> why?
<CoconutC1ab> con bot nó đổi lại
<CoconutC1ab> ai là [owner] thì mới chỉnh được
 * CoconutC1ab là [janitor]
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> wut?
<C4NoC> mod kìa
<C4NoC> CoconutC1ab, có O là dc mờ
<CoconutC1ab> không
<CoconutC1ab> nó đổi lại
<CoconutC1ab> con bot
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thế hở
* CoconutC1ab changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: 1 2 3 con baba
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<CoconutC1ab> đó
<vubuntor027> có ai support giờ hong nhỉ :)
<vubuntor027> C4NoC: bác ơi Tết này sopport có phải trả $ hong ạ ?
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor056> CoconutCrab, c4Noc : Hug
<vubuntor056> CoconutCrab: chúc mừng năm mới
<n2i> Chúc mừng năm mới! Vunbuntor! :D
<vubuntor056> n2i: năm mới vui vẻ
<n2i> vubuntor056: Cảm ơn! Hi vọng sẽ luôn được như vậy!
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-14
<afterlastangel> ><
<vubuntor199> Moi nguoi oi ! em muon phan vung tren kubutun thi lam the nao bh ?
<vubuntor199> co phan mem nao chay truc tiep tren kubutun de phan vung khong ?!
<vubuntor620> cac anh chi cho em hoi chut
<vubuntor620> tren goc phai man hinh cua em ko co bieu tuong ban phim de go tieng viet
<vubuntor620> e chay ibus roi
<vubuntor620> nhung khong co bieu tuong ban phim de thay doi che do go
<vubuntor620> cho em hoi lam sao de hien ban phim do ra ak
<_Tux_> cứ Ctrl+Space rồi gõ là được
<vubuntor620> dạ vâng. được rồi anh ạk
<vubuntor620> thank anh nhieu
<vubuntor869> giup minh viet cai flash player ubuntu 12.10 minh cai khong duoc
<_Tux_> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<iSupyBot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor869> minh da cai goi do vao roi nhung van khong nghe nhac online duoc
<Severus_> nghe nahcj m3 cần mp3 codec và flashplayer :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor869: gói đó nó cài flash + codec luôn mà
<vubuntor869> minh cai goi restrick...
<vubuntor869> nhung van khong xem duoc
<vubuntor869> co ai giup ho
<vubuntor869> lan dau dung ubuntu
<vubuntor869> nhung rat thich den cai flash tu nhien thay co van de buc ghe
<_Tux_> vubuntor869: cài lại là được
<_Tux_> flashplugin-installer <- cài lại gói này
<vubuntor869> dung tiemview giup t di
<Severus_> teamview là cái gì ak anh _Tux_ :3
<_Tux_> không cài TeamViewer
<vubuntor869> thu nhat minh lan dau dung ubuntu khong bien dung code de cai
 * _Tux_ cũng không hứng thú support qua Team Viewer
<vubuntor869> thu hai minh vao center cai 2 cai
<vubuntor869> restrick.. gi do
<vubuntor869> va flash player rieng nua
<vubuntor869> nhung ket qua la khong duoc
<_Tux_> vubuntor869: khó dùng nhể
 * _Tux_ vote xài windows
<vubuntor869> cai gi zay ho tro kieu gi moi gap kho khan noi nhu khong
<_Tux_> vubuntor869: mình nói rồi
<_Tux_> làm được hay không tùy khả năng của bạn
<vubuntor869> dang thich thu tuong co cao thu sua giup cai nay
<vubuntor869> dung la kho that
<_Tux_> ok. Vậy bạn gặp nhầm người rồi
 * _Tux_ người thường thôi
<vubuntor869> nhung van khong tim ra duoc
<vubuntor869> ma co ai o day dung ubuntu khong
<vubuntor869> nghe tu van thay sao sao
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> đọc cái này để biết dùng Terminal, Synaptic hay lệnh install như nào
<_Tux_> thêm kết quả Google nữa.
<vubuntor869> do co tim kiem roi
<Severus_> vubuntor869: log out ra vào lại coi :p đọc begin trên kia nữa
<_Tux_> .g cài flash trên ubuntu 12.10
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_3bv_Iiohk
<iSupyBot> Title: Cài đặt ibus-unikey trên Ubuntu 12.10 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<_Tux_> .g how to install flash player ubuntu 12.10
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.itworld.com/software/304991/install-adobe-flash-player-ubuntu-1210
<iSupyBot> Title: Install Adobe Flash Player in Ubuntu 12.10 | ITworld (at www.itworld.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor869: bạn chưa tìm
<_Tux_> hoặc từ khóa của bạn sai!
<vubuntor869> tim may cai do roi
<vubuntor869> may cai link da gui dung het
<vubuntor869> dung may lenh do xong phai cai lai nua do
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<_Tux_> vớ vẩn
<vubuntor869> cai het roi
<vubuntor869> chi co cai flash de nghe nhac online la gap van de
<_Tux_> không tin thì thôi
<Severus_> há»­
<Severus_> bạn dùng Firefox ah
<Severus_> ?
 * _Tux_ đi làm việc khác có ích hơn
<vubuntor869> uh dung firefox
<Severus_> enable sockway chÆ°a
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor869> roi
<vubuntor869> cai do no tu dong khi cai ma
<Severus_> coi lại coi
<Severus_> log ra vào lại
<Severus_> :v :v
<vubuntor869> tu 1h trua den h do
<vubuntor869> ben windows rat ranh
<vubuntor869> ubuntu chua quen thoi
<vubuntor869> may cai don gian log out ra de no nhan thi minh phai biet chu
<vubuntor869> ah dung roi
 * _Tux_ chả cần logout mịa gì
<vubuntor869> khi minh cai rieng goi flash plugin thi no bao loi gi ma khong the bung ra duoc
<_Tux_> cũng chả biết sockway là cái gì
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<_Tux_> vubuntor869: thế sao bảo cài rồi
<_Tux_> ;)
<vubuntor869> cai restrick
<vubuntor869> cai do
<vubuntor869> t vao omgubuntu.co.uk
<vubuntor869> no co huong dan cai
<Severus_> thế ah
<vubuntor869> cai xong roi nhung khong duoc phai cai them flash plugin rieng
<Severus_> vậy sao không nói từ đầu
<Severus_> kêu cài rồi
<Severus_> vãi nhái
<vubuntor869> vay cuoi cung nam van de gi
<vubuntor869> co ai dung ubuntu 12.10 chua ma mot vai ten noi chuyen nhu nguoi o tren
<_Tux_> vubuntor869: vấn đề giải quuyết rất đơn giản
<_Tux_> là cài lại flash
<_Tux_> vậy thôi
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor869> bá đạo thật diễn đàn ubuntu việt nam
<_Tux_> lại định chê bai hả
<_Tux_> chê đi nào
 * _Tux_ phơi mặt ra
<Severus_> không được cài them flashplugin riêng là sao
<Severus_> :|
<vubuntor869> cách nói chuyện đó
<vubuntor869> t hỏi
<vubuntor869> you trả lời
<vubuntor869> t làm theo không được
<vubuntor869> you nói vãi l
<Severus_> nó cài chung cả đám mà
<Severus_> :|
<Severus_> vãi nhái
<Severus_> chứ vãi l là vãi gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor869: thiếu hiểu biết
<Severus_> :|
<_Tux_> lol = gì thì google để biết
<vubuntor869> cười thôi
<Severus_> lol == luagh out loud :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor869: còn không biết thì đừng có phán bậy
<Severus_> ờ vậy sao kêu nói l :|
 * _Tux_ nãy giờ chưa thèm chửi bậy phát nào
<vubuntor869> mày toefl bao nhiêu
<_Tux_> ok
<vubuntor869> mà nói cái giọng đó hả ku
<_Tux_> dùng đến từ mày rồi hả
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab:
 * _Tux_ đi chỗ khác
<_Tux_> vubuntor869: ở đây mà hổ báo
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> "chó cứ sủa, người cứ đi vậy"
<Severus_> ủa chưa trả lời tiếng Anh àm out ah
<Severus_> biết đọc tiếng Anh sao không biết đọc lỗi phun ra
<Severus_> mọa
<_Tux_> hỏi mình toefl bao nhiêu =)
<_Tux_> thế mà đếu đọc tutorial bằng tiếng anh được
<_Tux_> lol
<kenny__> :))
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> lúc nãy là cái gì thế?
<Severus_> trr trỏ log
<Severus_> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-15
<vubuntor751> có bác nào đang rãnh ko ah? cho e hỏi chút
<vubuntor186> alo
<vubuntor186> có bác nào giúp em với
<vubuntor186> em cài máy in trên 12.04 nhưng không cài được
<vubuntor186> giờ vào phần system setting vào Print nhấn add
<vubuntor186> phần capt print trống không chẳng hiện lên cái gì nữa
<vubuntor186> help me
<C4NoC> chiuj
<C4NoC> ko xài máy in
<Severus_> chả có tên anfo vào nhờ hỗ trợ cho mình xả bực nhỉ
<Severus_> vãi nhái
<Mandalord> chài
<Mandalord> vậy em hỏi nhé
<Mandalord> cái danh sách những lệnh đã dùng trên terminal nó ở đâu hả anh severus?
<Severus_> history
<Severus_> oánh dô coi nó báo gì
 * CoconutCrab thò lên
<Mandalord> ok:D
<CoconutCrab> anh Severus_ ơi, máy của em hibernate rồi resume chạy 1 lúc thì nó hiện ra cái màn hình đen xì
<CoconutCrab> với mấy dòng chữ
<CoconutCrab> em phải làm sao đây? em sợ hỏng ram lắm nên em không thích dùng suspend, thích hibernate kia
<Severus_> giề
<Severus_> ?
<Severus_> nó creensaver thôi mà
<Severus_> không phải cài lại máy đi
<Severus_> hư rồi
<Severus_> mau máy moiws
<CoconutCrab> đó đó, hông, có mấy dòng chữ cơ
<CoconutCrab> cho em tiền
<Severus_> cài lại đi
<Severus_> hư rồi
<CoconutCrab> em cài lại mấy lần rồi
<Severus_> vậy ahr
<Severus_> cài Uynh đi
<Severus_> linux khó xài lắm
<Severus_> mấy đứa end-usser đi thi hết rồi ah
<Severus_> fack fack fack
<Severus_> fack fack fack
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<Severus_> mịa 0h rồi ah
<Severus_> fcuk the time
<Severus_> fuck the lìe
<kenny__> gì mà bức xúc vậy a Severus :)
<Tux|Windoof> kenny__: xài Windows đi
<Tux|Windoof> linux làm gì
<Tux|Windoof> lởm bỏ mịa
<Tux|Windoof> =)
<kenny__> :-ss
<Severus_> ờm
<Severus_> bức xúc với gái
<kenny__> vừa vào đã bị bác Tux ném gạch rồi
<Severus_> với mấy con nghĩ anh như xưa
<Severus_> dại agsi
<Severus_> =]]
<Severus_> nhìn anh Tũ xài Uynh kìa
<Severus_> vote ban
<kenny__> windoof :))
<Tux|Windoof> không xài Windows ếu chơi Games được
<kenny__> a Severus đang bực vậy chỉ e vài lệnh irc xả stress đi
 * Tux|Windoof mà ngẫm lại cài lại Windows tốn thời gian vkl
<Tux|Windoof> mặc dù nó lờ đờ rồi
<kenny__> @tux e có mấy game trên win mà chẳng mấy khi đụng tới, mỗi lần mò qua là mở game chứ chẳng biết làm gì khác :))
<Tux|Windoof> kenny__: đừng từ bỏ tuổi thơ thế
 * Tux|Windoof tuổi thơ khuyết thiếu
<kenny__> !ping
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ping' not found
<kenny__> :)
<kenny__> ở đây ai nhỏ tuổi nhất ta. e 20, chắc cũng gần nhỏ nhất rồi :D
 * Tux|Windoof 10 tuổi
<kenny__> !nick kenny___
<ubot2`> Factoid 'nick kenny___' not found
<Severus_> lệnh đó
<kenny__> e đang xem mấy lệnh
<Tux|Windoof> !jav
<ubot2`> Factoid 'jav' not found
<Severus_> }ping
<Severus_> .g jav saori hara
<Severus_> mệ bot chết rồi
<Tux|Windoof> con pheny lởm nhể
<kenny__> cái tut của mIRC, e đang xài xchat sao gõ nó báo lỗi
<Tux|Windoof> con iSupyBot ếu sao
<Tux|Windoof> mà con Phenny chết suốt
<Severus_> kenny__: mỗi cái hỗ trợ kahsc nhau
<Severus_> không pahir cái anof cũng hỗ trợ hết
<Tux|Windoof> kenny__: client khác nhau
<Tux|Windoof> lệnh sẽ khác nhau
<Severus_> anh Tux|Windoof đang chơi game ah
<Severus_> :3
<kenny__> vâng
 * Tux|Windoof đang chọn Game
<kenny__> vậy mọi người chắc toàn mIRC rồi, e đổi thôi
<Severus_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s480x480/317943_462741890441361_359169669_n.jpg
<Severus_> vl vãi nhai
<Severus_> kenny__: /me pidgin
<Severus_> :p
<kenny__> @tux thử puzzle dimension đi a, chơi chút nhức cả mắt :D
<Severus_> xài thì xài
<Severus_> care gì lệnh
<Severus_> :)
<Severus_> kenny__: chơi cái
<Severus_> thử thách chauw
<Severus_> trò thử thách mới qua kiểu như đoán mã hash, rồi ahsh đó
<Severus_> hé hé
<Severus_> nay đ chơi tự nhiên nghĩ ra trò này
<Severus_> :p
<kenny__> mấy cái wargame hả
<kenny__> e chưa đủ trình
 * Severus_ cùi abwsp chauw đủ chơi cái đó
<Severus_> :3
<Tux|Windoof> Severus_: thần thông nhở
<Severus_> đơn gian hơn thôi
<Tux|Windoof> đoán mã hash ra plaintext?
<Severus_> cho chuỗi hash đóa rồi kêu nó hash lại
<Severus_> đoán nó ahsh theo kiểu gì
<Severus_> =,="
<Severus_> hash
<Severus_> rồi hash tiếp
<Severus_> theo lý thuyết thì hash đến lần thứ n nào đó
<Severus_> nó sẽ về chuỗi ban đầu
<Severus_> =]]
<Severus_> chả biết đúng khong
<Severus_> :3
<kenny__> thật cơ á :))
<Severus_> ừ có 1 kiểu như thế
<Severus_> àm quên tên rồi
<Severus_> đọc đâu đó
<Severus_> mà lạ là nó có chiều dài cố định àm
<Severus_> ra lại thế nào được
<Severus_> :|
<Tux|Windoof> Severus_: DES tại sao chỉ dùng 16 lần mã hóa mà không phải nhiều hơn :D
<Tux|Windoof> AES cũng thế
<Severus_> :D
<Severus_> em hem rõ
<Tux|Windoof> tại sao chỉ mã hóa chừng đó lần mà không phải nhiều hơn
<Severus_> chưa đọc tới đó
<Severus_> :D
<Tux|Windoof> Severus_: Google coi :D
<Severus_> mới đọc md5 với sha1 ah
<Severus_> đợi em tí
<Severus_> :D
 * Tux|Windoof tự dưng nhớ ra câu đấy
<kenny__> e đọc bài của a mrro nói md5 phải hash ít nhất 100 lần mới an toàn @@
<Severus_> 10000
<Severus_> :|
<Severus_> 100 đâu àm 100
<Tux|Windoof> kenny__: an toàn cho cái gì?
<Severus_> và không được dùng mã 1 triệu bit
<Severus_> =]]
<kenny__> thế e nhầm à :)
<Tux|Windoof> mà cứ hash nhiêu không chắc đã an toàn hơn đâu nhá
<Tux|Windoof> :D
<Severus_> anh Tux|Windoof chuẩn đó anh
<Severus_> :D
<kenny__> tại sao lại không an toàn? e không rõ lắm nhưng nó đâu ngược từ md5 -> plaintext được?
<Severus_> em ddnag thắc amwsc
<Severus_> nó hash 5000 lần thì làm thế quái anfo tụi bruteforce nó tìm ra được
<Severus_> :
<Severus_> :|
<Severus_> kenny__:  nó hash từ plain sang md5
<Severus_> rồi so mã
<Severus_> :3
<Severus_> độ colision là kahs thấp
<Severus_> nên mã đúng là chuẩn
<Severus_> :3
<Severus_> anh Tux|Windoof
<Severus_> :D
<Tux|Windoof> hở?
<Severus_> em thắc mắc kài anh
<Severus_> :D
<Severus_> anh giải hô em thử xem
<Severus_> :D
<Severus_> http://www.yeah1.com/news/7071/chang-trai-khoa-than-xep-hang-mua-ve-tau-tet.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Chàng trai khỏa thân xếp hàng mua vé tàu Tết (at www.yeah1.com)
<Severus_> chiêu độc
<Severus_> =]]
<Tux|Windoof> giải cái gì?
<kenny__> hash 5000 lần
<Severus_> giả sử nó hash 5000 lần
<Severus_> làm sao bọn vét cạn nó tìm ra được
<Severus_> +_+
<Severus_> làm sao nó biết hash 5000 lần
<Severus_> :-??
<Severus_> còn câu aes vì sao 16 lần em chịu
<Severus_> :D
<Tux|Windoof> Severus_: thường thì nó không vét cạn đâu
<Tux|Windoof> mà có phương pháp nào đó
<Tux|Windoof> cái MD5 anh không nhớ
<Tux|Windoof> còn cái DES/AES kia
<Tux|Windoof> tại sao chỉ có chừng đó round
<Tux|Windoof> vì như thế nó đạt hiệu quả cao nhất
<Severus_> như đồ thì của chỉnh hợp pahir khoogn anh
<Severus_> ?
<Tux|Windoof> nhiều hơn thì thậm chí hiệu quả không bằng (trong việc khuếch tán plaintext)
<Severus_> đi lên rồi di xuoogns
<Severus_> và đó là cực đại
<Severus_> :)
<Tux|Windoof> cái này là do nghiên cứu người ta thấy vậy
<Severus_> khuếch tán ?
<Tux|Windoof> thậm chí là khi tăng lên cao quá
<Tux|Windoof> nó còn giảm đi cơ
<Tux|Windoof> DES has 16 rounds, meaning the main algorithm is repeated 16 times to produce the ciphertext. It has been found that the number of rounds is exponentially proportional to the amount of time required to find a key using a brute-force attack. So as the number of rounds increases, the security of the algorithm increases exponentially.
<Severus_> vâng
<Severus_> em hình dung ra đồ thị cong
<Severus_> khi qua số tối ưu thì sẽ giảm
<Severus_> D:D
<Severus_> thôi em đi gnur nay mệt rồi
<kenny__> NICK a
<Severus_> :)
<Severus_> lại bực nauwx
<Tux|Windoof> http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/16121/password-hashes-should-run-md5-thousands-of-time-really
<Tux|Windoof> Severus_: đọc nốt cái link kia cho vui
<Tux|Windoof> But speed is exactly what we don't want for password hashes. Modern graphic cards can do 2,000,000,000 SHA1 or MD5 hashes per second. So brute forcing a 6 character password takes less than 10 minutes.
<Tux|Windoof> kenny__: ^
<kenny__> something
<Severus_> anh Tux|Windoof giờ mặc định hash trong shadow là sha256 và nó hash 5000 lần
<Severus_> +_+
<Severus_> chờ tí em lấy link
<kenny__> đừng để ý e, e test vài command irc :D
<Tux|Windoof> shadow có thêm salts nên crack cũng lâu hơn
<Severus_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SHA_password_hashes
<Severus_> dùng sha512 em nhầm
<Severus_> :D
<Severus_> ah quên
<iSupyBot> Title: SHA password hashes - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<Severus_> nhắc vụ anyf em mới nhớ
<Severus_> em xóa hết nullok rồi
<Severus_> nó cho phép login none pass
<Severus_> =,="
 * kenny__ jumps
<Tux|Windoof> mặc định đâu có cho login none pass?
<Tux|Windoof> Severus_: ?
<Severus_> ah em nói thiếu
<Severus_> là cho phép set usser none pass
<Severus_> do đó login none pass
<Severus_> còn cái /bin/false voies /bin/nologin nauwx
<Severus_> hai cái đó kahsc nhau
<Severus_> em đọc mà giờ vẫn mù vì sao nó kahsc
<kenny__> cho e hỏi mấy dòng mảu đỏ mọi người send e có phải private không?
<Severus_> anh Tux|Windoof anh hiểu hai có đó giải thishc em với
<Severus_> +_+
<Severus_> kenny__: không
<Severus_> mỗi người một amuf àm
<Severus_> xchat nó thế
<Tux|Windoof> Severus_: anh không biết
<Tux|Windoof> nhÆ°ng Google
<Tux|Windoof> thì nhiều nguwoif hỏi
 * Tux|Windoof đang đọc
<kenny__> @Severus: cái đó lệnh nào vậy a?
<Tux|Windoof> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/10852/whats-the-difference-between-sbin-nologin-and-bin-false
<Tux|Windoof> first resuls
<Tux|Windoof> :)
<Tux|Windoof> Severus_: giống reject với drop
<Tux|Windoof> ;)
<Severus_> ọc
<iSupyBot> Title: shell - Whats the difference between /sbin/nologin and /bin/false - Unix and Linux (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<Severus_> lại reject và drop
<Severus_> drop là không trả về failed massage nhỉ
<Severus_> :D
<Tux|Windoof> ờ
<Tux|Windoof> tương đương với false
<Severus_> :D
<Severus_> thôi em đi gnur
<Severus_> :)
<Tux|Windoof> http://www.semicomplete.com/articles/ssh-security/
<iSupyBot> Title: SSH Security and You - /bin/false is *not* security :: semicomplete.com - Jordan Sissel (at www.semicomplete.com)
<Severus_> anh Tux ngủ ngon
<Tux|Windoof> Severus_: đọc thì đọc nốt đi
<Tux|Windoof> =)
<Severus_> đêm dài giờ mẽo
<Severus_> :))
<Severus_> cái đó em đọc rồi
<Severus_> =))
<Severus_> :p
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-16
<vubuntor986> chào các bạn
<vubuntor986> mình mới cài được máy in canon 2900 trên ubuntu xong
<vubuntor986> nhưng mỗi lần restart lại máy
<vubuntor986> là phải sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd start
<vubuntor986> thì mới in được
<vubuntor986> có cách nào cho cái ccpd tự động start khi khởi động máy tính không thế
<C4NoC> in dc là dc rồi
<C4NoC> rcupdate.d gì đó
<C4NoC> hay updaterc.d
<C4NoC> quên rồi
<C4NoC> tab xem nó là command nào
<vubuntor986> command nào là sao
<vubuntor986> mình chưa hiểu chỗ này
<vubuntor986> nếu có cách nào để ccpd tự động start lúc boot máy thì tốt quá
<C4NoC> updaterc.d
<n0bawk> .g start service at boot ubuntu
<vubuntor986> nói rõ hơn chút được không
<n0bawk> vubuntor986: chạy cái lệnh là xong thôi
<vubuntor986> nhưng mình set cho người khác sự dụng máy tính
<vubuntor986> ng đó không biết gì về ubuntu
<vubuntor986> nói chung là gà mờ lắm
<Severus_> channel buồn
<Severus_> fack Ubuntu
<Severus_> }ping
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor034> chào
<vubuntor034> có bạn nào rành về lập trình shell ko ạ
<Dynamo> rành thì chắc chả ai có đâu :3
<Dynamo> chỉ có rảnh thôi
<vubuntor034> huhu ông thầy mới cho ra đề
<vubuntor034> lập trình trên shell
<vubuntor034> các bạn giúp mình zới
<vubuntor034> Đề bài viết chương trình nhập vào điểm thi và xuất ra kết quả xếp loại. nếu điểm thi  >=5 thì đậu và ngược lại
<Dynamo> bài này dễ mà, bạn lên google search nha, bọn mình sẽ không support cho những vấn đề này
<vubuntor034> hix hĩ
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-17
<vubuntor779> xin chao
<vubuntor779> cho minh hoi co ai cai duoc may canon 1210 tren U 12.10 chua ah
<vubuntor779> mình cài xong rồi nhưng in thì giấy khong ra
<Severus_> có báo lỗi hay hiện khung hàng đợi không bạn
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor779> chỉ im lặng vậy thôi bạn ah
<Severus_> chưa chạy rồi
<Severus_> nó phải hiện lên bảng hàng đợi
<vubuntor779> vẫn báo là process
<vubuntor779> có lên hàng đơị rồi, nó báo là có 1 tài liệu đang in
<Severus_> okay
<Severus_> bạn kill tất cả process của máy in đi
<Severus_> kiểm tra bạn có tên trong gruoup máy in chưa
<Severus_> rồi chạy lại
<vubuntor779> kiểm tra có tên trong group máy in là làm sao vậy bạn
<Severus_> bạn xem bạn có trong group máy in chưa
<Severus_> group
<Severus_> đánh lệnh này xem
<Severus_> có ra cái pl gì không
<Severus_> mình đi chợ [hát
<Severus_> C4NoC: gái gọi hỗ trợ nè anh
<Severus_> =]]
<vubuntor779> U ko dò ra được driver chính chủ của 1210 thì phải
<vubuntor435> chao moi nguoi, moi nguoi co ai biet cach tao 1 file .txt , sau do them vao do 6 user names, roi hien 6 user day trong file .txt khong?
<C4NoC> giống bài tập nhỉ
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-18
<vubuntor797> co ai do ko help voi
<vubuntor797> cho hoi co ai khong help voi
<_kenny_> có gì cứ hỏi đi bạn, ai đang rảnh sẽ trả lời :)
<vubuntor797> minnh cai ubuntu 12.10 xong nhung no ko boot vao hay hien ra ban dualboot
<vubuntor797> ma boot thang vao win 8 >.<
<n0bawk> thế là chưa cài bootloader
<_kenny_> bạn cài ubuntu như thế nào?
<vubuntor797> minh lam theo bai cua bang ducgiang do ban
<vubuntor797> down ban 12.10 tren home pages
<_kenny_> chắc do bạn cài bootloader nhầm chỗ nên nó không boot được
<vubuntor797> roi dung universal
<vubuntor797> tao boot usb
<vubuntor797> vao live usb
<vubuntor797> tao partition
<vubuntor797> ext4
<vubuntor797> roi install len phan vung do
<vubuntor797> ma minh ko co phan vung swap tai nghe noi ram nhiu thi ko can thiet
<vubuntor797> gio minh format mat tieu roi dang dung wubi
<_kenny_> bạn cài ubuntu lên partition riêng và bootloader ở /dev/sda là boot được thôi mà :D
<vubuntor797> cai bootloader sao ban =.=
<vubuntor797> tai minh ko thay phan huong dan do
<vubuntor797> minh tuong cai ubuntu len do
<vubuntor797> xong grub2 gi do cua ubuntu se tu dong tao dualboot .<
<_kenny_> ukm
<_kenny_> nếu grub2 được cài đúng chỗ :D
<vubuntor797> =.= thi cai ubuntu minh tuong se co san grub2 chu >.<
<_kenny_> http://i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp309/ducgiang_k51a1t/Ubuntu/a12-1.png
<_kenny_> ở dòng device for boot loader installation bạn chọn /dev/sda như hình là được
<vubuntor797> sac >.<
<vubuntor797> thanks ban de minh thu :D
<vubuntor797> co gi lat ko dc lai vao lam phien ban
<vubuntor797> dev/sda thoi fai ko ban
<vubuntor797> ko can chi toi phan vung cai ubuntu fai k
<n0bawk> !grub2 | vubuntor797
<ubot2> vubuntor797: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<iSupyBot`> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor797
<ubot2> vubuntor797: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_kenny_> đúng rồi, không cài grub2 lên phân vùng cài ubuntu :)
<vubuntor797> ma ko nhat thiet phai tao pv swap fai ko ban
<n0bawk> vubuntor797: uh, nhưng ram ít hoặc muốn hibernate thì cứ tạo cái swap = 1.2 lần RAM
<vubuntor797> thanks mayy ban nhieu
<vubuntor797> de minh thu lai
<vubuntor297> pac kenny dau roi nhi =.=
<vubuntor297> haiz.. moi lam lai nhung van vay >.<
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: máy có mấy ổ cứng?
<vubuntor297> 1 ah
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: làm theo cái beginner guide ko dc hả
<vubuntor297> yup
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: chọn cài boot loader chưa?
<vubuntor297> doi ban
<vubuntor297> roi ban
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: vào cái grub_2 rồi xem phần cài lại grub
<vubuntor297> thi phan bootloader la /dev/sda dung khong ban
<vubuntor297> cai do thi luc load vao mac dinh da thay no de o do roi
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: đúng rồi nhưng phải chọn install vào đó
<n0bawk> ko đc thì vào install lại boot loader như trong hướng dẫn grub2 đi
<vubuntor297> nhung bay gio lam sao de boot vao dc ubuntu ha ban
<vubuntor297> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<iSupyBot`> Title: Boot-Repair - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor297> ban kia dua cho minh cai nay
<vubuntor297> ko boot vao ubuntu sao ma install lai dc boot loader ban >.<
<n0bawk> vubuntor297: đọc grub2 và beginer guide có nói rồi
<n0bawk> bạn đọc kỹ lại đi
<n0bawk> chỗ trouble shooting đó
<vubuntor297> okie ^^
<vubuntor515> Chào mọi người
<favadi> vubuntor515: mọi người chào bạn
<vubuntor515> mong mọi người giúp mình install canon laser 1210 cho U 12.10 với ah
<C4NoC> vubuntor515: chịu thôi
<C4NoC> ko có máy in
<vubuntor515> bạn remote máy mình giúp đươcj không
<C4NoC> ko có máy in
<C4NoC> ko biết cài luôn
<C4NoC> vubuntor515: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<iSupyBot`> Title: CanonCaptDrv190 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor884> vua moi cai xong 12.10 = wibu
<vubuntor884> thay hoi cham =.=
<vubuntor884> ma sao wifi e nhap pass vao ko connect dc
<vubuntor884> ai help voi
<n0bawk> wubi nó chậm như thế đó
<n0bawk> còn wifi nhập pass vào ko connect đc
<n0bawk> thì có thể mạng đã tèo
<n0bawk> hoặc driver có vấn đề
<vubuntor497> xin chao
<vubuntor497> toi la lam
<vubuntor497> xin giup
<vubuntor497> xin duoc tro giup
<CoconutCrab> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor497> em cai ubuntu 12.10 xong ca o cung bi unmount khong vao dc
<vubuntor497> khong biet co bi mat du lieu khong
<vubuntor497> hu hu
<vubuntor497> lam the nao de lay lai dc ah?
<vubuntor497> hinh nhu luc cai ubuntu tu dong don o lai hay sao y
<vubuntor497> kiu em voi
<CoconutCrab> ?
<CoconutCrab> cài mới ?
<vubuntor497> em cài win cũng không được ah
<vubuntor497> em chỉ cần lấy lại dữ liệu thôi
<vubuntor497> ổ cứng bị làm sao rồi ý
<vubuntor497> bị phong tỏa
<CoconutCrab> ý là bạn cài mới ubuntu hoàn toàn thì bị?
<vubuntor497> không vào đc
<vubuntor497> vâng ah
<vubuntor497> vâng ah bị hết hạn
<vubuntor497> nên cài ubuntu hoàn toàn
<vubuntor497> không ngờ
<vubuntor497> lần trước em dùng có bị thế đâu
<CoconutCrab> hmmmm
<CoconutCrab> thế bạn bỏ đĩa ubuntu vào chạy livecd có đọc được gì không?
<vubuntor497> cũng không được ah
<vubuntor497> em cài bằng usb
<vubuntor497> trước ổ chia thành  phân vùng
<vubuntor497> giờ bị gộp lại hết
<vubuntor497> thành  vùng
<vubuntor497> hức hức
<vubuntor497> trước ổ có 3 phân vùng
<vubuntor497> em để dữ liệu ở ổ E
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<vubuntor497> giờ chỉ có mỗi một ổ
<vubuntor497> mí lại ổ cài ubuntu thôi
<CoconutCrab> cái ổ đó đọc có ra gì không?
<vubuntor497> em mở phần đó thì nó báo là không kết nối
<vubuntor497> unmount
<vubuntor497> thế mới chết
<CoconutCrab> ko kết nối?
<CoconutCrab> gì kỳ vậy?
<vubuntor497> hic
<vubuntor497> chưa từng gặp lun
<vubuntor497> quá trình cài ubuntu diễn ra bình thường
<vubuntor497> chỉ không thấy có cái đoạn chọn phân vùng để cài
<vubuntor497> tại em cài hoàn toàn nên cứ tưởng nó cài vào ổ C nên không hiện ra
<vubuntor497> vậy mà
<vubuntor497> chắc phải mang ra hiệu để cứu dữ liệu thôi
<vubuntor497> em lùng sục mà ko ra ah
<vubuntor497> em xem trong GParted
<vubuntor497> file:///home/lam/Desktop/Screenshot%20from%202013-01-18%2022:14:30.png
<CoconutCrab> huh?
<CoconutCrab> không thế được
<CoconutCrab> bạn up ảnh lên upanh.com hay imgur.com
<vubuntor497> vâng
<vubuntor497> giờ em chỉ muốn biết là dữ liệu của em liệu có lấy lại được không thôi ah
<vubuntor497> vì em sắp phải nộp hồ sơ
<vubuntor497> mà hồ sơ lại ở trong đó hết
<vubuntor497> http://imgur.com/Iqay6
<iSupyBot`> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor497> đây ah
<vubuntor497>  bị gộp hết vào cái phần 147 Gb ý ah
<vubuntor497> http://imgur.com/P6c3n
<iSupyBot`> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor497> còn khi mở ổ ra thì nó chỉ có như vậy
<vubuntor497> không thấy các vùng của ô đĩa cứng đâu
<vubuntor359> alo
<vubuntor359> tình hình là em muốn mua một con máy in hp để sử dụng
<vubuntor359> định chọn con hp 2055
<vubuntor359> nhưng mà search trên mạng cách cài đặt mãi mà không thấy
<vubuntor359> bác nào đã từng cài máy hp trên ubuntu cho em ý kiến với
<vubuntor359> alo
<vubuntor359> có bác nào biết giúp em với
<vubuntor497> tra thong tin xem may co thich ung voi he dieu hanh khong là đc mà
<vubuntor497> ví dụ máy thích ứng với window os, linux là đc
<Mandalord> máy in  hp
<Mandalord> có cái hplip đó
<vubuntor497> tra thông số kĩ thuật của máy ý trên mạng xem
<vubuntor497> xem nó có tươ ng thích với linux không
<vubuntor431> chào diễn đàn!
<vubuntor431> máy của em không cài được ubuntu em phải làm sao?
<vubuntor431> nó báo lỗi channel idle gì đó!
<CoconutCrab> channel idle ?
<vubuntor431> uhm
<CoconutCrab> ở đoạn nào, trông như thế nào
<vubuntor431> lỗi channel idle 1,2,3 hoai luôn
<CoconutCrab> thông báo lỗi đầy đủ, có hình càng tốt
<vubuntor431> mình bó tay rồi
<vubuntor431> lúc trước khi up bios thì cài được
<vubuntor431> mới để đĩa vào load file là thông báo rồi
<CoconutCrab> thế chắc bioss đơ rồi
<CoconutCrab> :]
<vubuntor431> mình sdung window bình thường
<vubuntor431> fedora chạy cũng ok luôn
<vubuntor431> rieng ubuntu không bản nào sdung được hết
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> main bạn main gì thế
<vubuntor431> MSI
<vubuntor431> laptop CR400 của MSI
<vubuntor431> nó báo hoài vậy nè failed to idle channel 1
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> .g failed channel 1 ubuntu install
<vubuntor431> kênh 1,2,3 hoài luôn
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor431> chạy trực tiếp trên cd cũng không được
<CoconutCrab> khi khởi động bạn thêm dòng nomodeset vào
<CoconutCrab> http://askubuntu.com/questions/183386/nouveau-driver-issue-when-trying-to-boot-ubuntu
<iSupyBot`> Title: nvidia - nouveau driver issue when trying to boot ubuntu - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor431> oh, nó không nhận được thiết bị sao?
<CoconutCrab> driver cho nvidia mặc định chưa dùng được
<vubuntor431> nhưng mà tới bước đó nó báo vậy hoài, thêm dòng nomodeset ở đâu?
<CoconutCrab> ở cái đoạn lựa chọn ubuntu để boot ấy
<CoconutCrab> bạn cứ làm giống giống trong kia
<vubuntor431> oh, để mình thử xxem sao!
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-19
<vubuntor830> cho em hoi cai ubuntu co phai cai driver khong
<vubuntor778> minh khong tham gia duoc dien dan,minh dang hoc o nuoc ngoai.
<vubuntor778> Khong biet ad co the mo cho dia chi ip cua minh duoc quen truy cap ko
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-20
<vubuntor953> cho mình hỏi cách cài ubuntu với
<vubuntor953> buzz
<vubuntor786> ban gi ng quen cua mei oi cho minh hoi nho chut?
<vubuntor786> C4NoC: ban cho minh hoi nho chut dc k?
<vubuntor786> C4NoC: may minh dung win, biet la k hoi o kenh nay, nhung minh k biet, ban chi minh voi
<Mandalord> gì vậy?
<vubuntor786> mat fonts TCVN3 sao cai lai dc ban?
<vubuntor786> minh k biet gi ve may tinh ca
<Mandalord> Win hả?
<Mandalord> win thì có thể vào Control panel > Fonts
<Mandalord> góc trái trên tìm cái Install font
<vubuntor786> duoc roi cam on ban nha
<vubuntor812> cac bac oi cho em hoi ti co 1 tap tin turtorial.c
<vubuntor812> lam sao de chay duoc giong nhu trong c hoac c++ nhi
<vubuntor812> hy vong co ai do chi ho
<vubuntor812> hix moi su dung ubuntu nen con ngu lam
<_Tux_> gcc xxx.c -o jav_idol
<_Tux_> ./jav_idol
<vubuntor812> em khong hieu  lam no toan bao no input file
<vubuntor812> bac giup  em teo duoc khong  a
<_Tux_> not found vì bạn chưa cd đến thư mục chứa file c kia
<vubuntor812> em hieu roi cam on bac
<Mandalord> mạng nhà em có dạng thế này <PC> <Router wifi Linksys WRT54GL> <Modem ADSL TPlink TD-8840T> <Internet>. Modem hoàn toàn xử lí DHCP, Router wifi ko hiểu họ cấu hình thế nào mà hình như chỉ có tác dụng phát sóng. Bây h em muốn vào cái Router để đặt lại pass wifi thì làm thế nào?
<_Tux_> tuỳ theo con router kia nó đặt theo kiểu nào
<_Tux_> là AP hay gateway
<CoconutCrab> vào ip của con wifi, hết
<Mandalord> cơ mà em ko rõ router họ đặt sao
<Mandalord> ko biết router wifi
<CoconutCrab> *không* thể có tác dụng phát sóng được
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: nhỡ con linksys cũng là gateway thì sao
<CoconutCrab> ping bừa hết đi
<CoconutCrab> _Tux_: nó vẫn cần có ip
<Mandalord> đã nmap 192.168.1.0/24 rồi ko tìm ra
<CoconutCrab> đúng dải ip không đấy
<Mandalord> vào con modem cũng ko thấy cái router đâu
<CoconutCrab> không thì dứt hết dây ra gắn con máy tính vào wifi
<CoconutCrab> cắm dây
<Mandalord> em ko biết tìm sao nữa
<Mandalord> cắm rồi
<Mandalord> đang cắm đây
<_Tux_> Mandalord: ifconfig ra cái gì?
<CoconutCrab> reset con wifi đi
<Mandalord> pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/1551863/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<CoconutCrab> route -n
<Mandalord> reset thì khổ quá nhỉ
<Mandalord> đấy là giải pháp cuối cùng
<Mandalord> em xem còn cách nào nữa ko
<Mandalord> 0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<Mandalord> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     1      0        0 eth0
<CoconutCrab> route -n
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vậy 192.168.1.1 là con gì
<CoconutCrab> modem?
<Mandalord> là modem
<Mandalord> TPLInk
<CoconutCrab> interesting
<CoconutCrab> dứt dây con wifi khỏi con modem
<Mandalord> thế thì mạng tèo luôn
<CoconutCrab> rồi cắm lại dây từ máy mình <-> wifi
<Mandalord> anh nói nốt đi em rút
<CoconutCrab> thì mất chút công sửa thôi
<CoconutCrab> sau khi cắm lại dây máy mình với wifi thì sửa config thôi
<Mandalord> sá»­a sao anh
<CoconutCrab> cái dây từ modem -> cổng nào trên wifi
<CoconutCrab> log vào trang của wifi mà sửa thôi
<Mandalord> dây modem vào 1 cổng LAN trên wifi
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> thế thì đúng rồi
<CoconutCrab> dứt dây đó ra, rồi dứt dây giữa laptop <-> wifi rồi cắm lại dây laptop đó
<CoconutCrab> route -n xem gaetway rồi connect vào
<Mandalord> tức là giờ rút dây giữa modem và wifi, rồi vào wifi chỉnh lại hả anh
<Mandalord> vâng
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<_Tux_> nghĩ con linksys nó thành AP
<Mandalord> vậy em out
<_Tux_> scan ra Ip mà xong mà
<Mandalord> không được rồi anh ạ
<Mandalord> kiểu như router biến thành AP rồi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> reset đi
<CoconutCrab> nhanh gọn thuận tiện
<Mandalord> em vừa thử như anh Cua
<Mandalord> kiểu như router biến thành AP rồi
<Mandalord> ko dc
<CoconutCrab> AP là cái gì
<Mandalord> Access point
<CoconutCrab> muốn hay không thì nó vẫn phải có address chứ
<Mandalord> thì thế
<Mandalord> nhưng em tìm ko ra
 * CoconutCrab vẫn nghĩ đơn giản nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<Mandalord> nmap ra 2 cái ip, một cái là modem cái kia là máy em đây
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> nhấn nút reset đi
<CoconutCrab> nhanh gọn thuận tiện
<Mandalord> cơ khổT_T
<CoconutCrab> dứt dây ra cắm vào cũng được
<CoconutCrab> reset chÆ°a?
<Mandalord> chÆ°a
<CoconutCrab> kiểu tắt điện ấy
<CoconutCrab> thế làm đi
<Mandalord> tắt điện hay chọc bút bi?
<CoconutCrab> tắt điện
<Mandalord1> đã tiến hành tắt đi bật lại, nối dây vào wifi, ngắt dây khỏi modem
<Mandalord1> kết quả của route -n là chẳng có gì hết anh ạ
<CoconutCrab> máy nổ tung?
<CoconutCrab> nó có nhận được ip không đã chứ
<CoconutCrab> chắc nó tắt dhcp rồi
<CoconutCrab> mà cũng là phải tắt thật
<Mandalord1> chắc tắt rồi
<Mandalord1> ko xung đột modem
<CoconutCrab> tự set ip -> 192.168.1.123 rồi nmap -sP
<Mandalord> tự set như thế nào hả anh
<Mandalord> thông cảm em ngu mạng
<CoconutCrab> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.123
<CoconutCrab> nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<Mandalord> Starting Nmap 6.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2013-01-20 20:12 ICT
<Mandalord> Nmap scan report for 192.168.1.1
<Mandalord> Host is up (0.0018s latency).
<Mandalord> Nmap scan report for 192.168.1.123
<Mandalord> Host is up (0.00051s latency).
<Mandalord> Nmap done: 256 IP addresses (2 hosts up) scanned in 2.64 seconds
<iSupyBot`> Title: Nmap - Free Security Scanner For Network Exploration & Security Audits. (at nmap.org)
<CoconutCrab> okay, vậy có cái ip kìa
<Mandalord> à quên em nhầm
<Mandalord> chờ em tí
<Mandalord> cái vừa nãy em làm nhầm
<Mandalord> Starting Nmap 6.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2013-01-20 20:23 ICT
<Mandalord> Nmap scan report for 192.168.1.123
<Mandalord> Host is up (0.00028s latency).
<Mandalord> Nmap done: 256 IP addresses (1 host up) scanned in 47.35 seconds
<iSupyBot`> Title: Nmap - Free Security Scanner For Network Exploration & Security Audits. (at nmap.org)
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vậy chắc lộn dải IP
<Mandalord> ko rõ họ để dải nào
<CoconutCrab> reset ftw
<Mandalord> ôi
<Mandalord> chắc ko còn cách nào rồi
<Mandalord> cám ơn các anh nhé:D
<vubuntor976> ban gi oi
<vubuntor976> ban chi minh chut duoc k?
<vubuntor976> minh dang ngoi nho may dua ban, minh k biet dung HDH nay, sao go duoc TV ban?
<CoconutCrab> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot`> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor976> ban nao la nguoi quen mei chi minh voi
<vubuntor976> minh k biet lam the nao dau?
<CoconutCrab> chi tiết làm như trên link kia
<vubuntor976> minh k biet the la sao dau
 * CoconutCrab cũng chỉ biết chỉ dẫn y hệt như thế
<vubuntor976> sao mei bao vao day nho  chi duoc
<vubuntor976> tren kia minh k hieu
<CoconutCrab> vậy bạn dùng HĐH này để làm gì?
<vubuntor976> minh trong nha cho mei
<vubuntor976> may cua mei
<CoconutCrab> thế bạn bấm vào hình ở trên bên phải để gõ tiếng việt
<vubuntor976> k co ban a
<CoconutCrab> vậy bấm ctrl-shift
<vubuntor976> vay ah, minh se lam
<vubuntor976> được rồi, cảm ơn bạn đã chỉ giúp
<vubuntor976> moi lan mo may lai phai lam nhu kia ah ban?
<vubuntor976> sao minh vua go duoc roi lai k duoc nua
<CoconutCrab> nếu không được thì bấm ctrl-shift lại
<vubuntor976> cam on ban nhe
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-13
<vubuntor774> hi mọi người, ubuntu của mình giờ khởi động bị đứng ở màn hình có dòng chữ ubuntu và logo
<vubuntor774> mình đã làm 1 cái live CD, giờ các bạn cho mình hỏi làm sao để repair lại được
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: thế nó bị từ lúc cài hay là chỉ mới bị đây thôi?
<vubuntor774> mới bị
<vubuntor774> do mình cài linh tinh cái driver VGA
<Stanley00> vga của hãng nào thế bạn? ati à?
<vubuntor774> intel
<vubuntor774> VGA onboard thôi
<Stanley00> vga intel thì cài kiểu gì được nhỉ?
<Stanley00> @@
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: bạn mô tả lại chi tiết những gì đã làm được chứ? như vậy mới có thông tin để support được.
<vubuntor774> mình chỉ mở terminal lên rùi chạy 2 lệnh này
<vubuntor774> $sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor774> $ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<vubuntor774> thấy hệ thống gõ remove một số gói rồi cài mới 1 số gói khác
<vubuntor774> sau đó mình khởi động lại thì đứng luôn ở màn hình logo
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: bạn đang dùng ubuntu bản bao nhiêu thế?
<vubuntor774> 12.04
<vubuntor774> desktop 64 bit
<Stanley00> hmm... vậy chắc phải vào /var/log tìm lại xem đã cài và remove những gói nào, sau đó revert lại thôi.
<vubuntor774> có phím tắt nào để khởi động vào giao diện dòng lệnh ko bạn ?
<Stanley00> Mà /me nhớ là cái gói video-intel đó thì được cài sẵn luôn rồi mà ta, sao lại có chuyện conflict rồi remove từa lưa như vậy nhỉ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: lúc khởi động, bạn chọn dòng recovery ấy
<vubuntor774> khởi động là vào thẳng giao diện logo có chữ ubuntu luôn
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: máy bạn chỉ cài mỗi ubuntu à? hay là trên máy ảo?
<vubuntor774> trên máy thật
<vubuntor774> có cài win7 nhưng trên ổ cứng khác đã rút ra rồi
<Stanley00> vậy bạn nhấn nút shift sẽ hiện ra bảng chọn đó
<vubuntor774> chắc ko được đâu, vì 2 hệ điều hành cài trên 2 ổ riêng biệt
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: bạn không dùng grub boot loader à?
<vubuntor774> ồ được
<vubuntor774> mình nhấn shift nó lên rùi
<vubuntor774> giờ tiếp tục làm gì nhỉ ? chọn dpkg để vào dòng lệnh ?
<Stanley00> nên chọn root để xem log trước đã.
<Stanley00> tới đây thì bạn tự làm nha, /me hết support tiếp được rồi
<vubuntor774> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor774> mình boot vào recovery => root, ở đây gõ lệnh apt-get update thì ở dướ cùng xuất hiện lỗi
<Stanley00> lỗi gì?
<vubuntor774> not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<vubuntor774> failed to fetch http://vn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/release rename failed, read only file system (/var/lib/ap
<SuperLuserv2> [ 404 Not Found ] - vn.archive.ubuntu.com
<Stanley00> vubuntor774: bạn chạy lệnh "mount / -o remount,rw" rồi chạy lại lệnh update nha
<vubuntor774> ô lần này đc rồi
<vubuntor841> Chào mọi người, hôm trước Dropbox gặp sự cố, lúc đó Dropbox client trên máy mình cũng không connect được, điều này thì bình thường, nhưng giờ Dropbox đã hoạt động lại, nhưng mình vẫn chưa thể connect đến server, có bạn nào bị giống mình không, hay của mình bị lỗi nhỉ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor841: exit dropbox rồi bật lại
 * _Tux_ cả lúc nó kêu bị lỗi vẫn sync ầm ầm
<vubuntor841> Done, tks Tux nhé. Hôm qua mình exit rồi reconnect kiểu gì cũng không được, mà vô web Dropbox thì được, điên đầu thật.
<favadi> hôm qua dropbox của moi còn phấn khởi download lại toàn bộ
 * favadi đến giờ vẫn chưa hiểu tại sao
<_Tux_> favadi: bị hack =))
<_Tux_> nó vào soi clip của favadi rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-14
<vubuntor899> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor899> Mình đang dùng Elementary Os. Mình chia ổ cứng làm 3 phần 1 ext4 (Ubuntu) 1 ntfs và 1ntfs.
<vubuntor899> mình dùng hirent boot ghost 1 file win đa cấu hình vào ổ ntfs rồi vào ubuntu chạy grub customizer thêm boot vào ổ cài win. Nhưng khi khởi động vào win nó chỉ hiện màn hình xanh
<vubuntor899> có cách nào để vào được win ko ?
<vubuntor899> hay mình làm sai cách?
<Stanley00> không thấy liên quan gì tới Ubuntu cả,. Khả năng là lỗi win. Mà Ubuntu và Elementary OS nó khác nhau nha, lúc thì Ubuntu, lúc thí ElementaryOS @@
<vubuntor173> chào các anh ạ,
<vubuntor173> các anh cho e hỏi, cái bản ubuntu từ trên web chính thức
<vubuntor173> sử dụng giao diện gì đấy ạ
<_Tux_> Unity
<vubuntor173> thế e muốn chuyển qua GMONE đc ko ạ
<vubuntor173> đưuọc thì làm thế nào ạ
<_Tux_> được
<_Tux_> cài gnome-shell vào
<_Tux_> lúc login chọn GNOME
<_Tux_> done
<vubuntor173> vâng ạ,
<vubuntor173> à,
<vubuntor173> e thấy bên fedora có cái tìm phần mầm rất hay
<vubuntor173> " yum search tên_liên_quan"
<vubuntor173> không biết đối với ubuntu thì có cái nào để tìm ạ
<vubuntor173> apt-get ấy ạ
<vubuntor173> không ai giúp đc e à, hay là không có nhỉ?
<vn151502510> apt-cache search tên
<IronCrab> Dung Sherlock hả
<IronCrab> đoán coi mình là giống gì
<DungSherlock> Minh khong hieu y IconCrab
 * IronCrab tưởng Sherlock là thám tử
<DungSherlock> Uh, minh khong ranh vu do lam
<IronCrab> okay
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-15
<vubuntor756> mọi người cho mình hỏi. mình cài xong unikey bằng lện apt-get. giờ mình muốn kiểm tra xem unikey đã khởi động chưa. nếu chưa khởi động thì gõ lệnh gì để khởi động nó lên. mình mới qua ubuntu mong mọi người chỉ giúp
<_Tux_> vubuntor756: x-unikey?
<vubuntor756> http://osshcmup.wordpress.com/2011/12/21/cai-d%E1%BA%B7t-unikey-trong-ubuntu/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Cài đặt unikey trong Ubuntu | Nguyễn Thái Sơn ] - osshcmup.wordpress.com
<Stanley00> vubuntor756: bài từ 2011? @@
<vubuntor756> x-unikey ạ. em cài dc rồi. mà giờ muốn gõ lệnh kiểm tra xem nó chạy chưa thì gõ lệnh gì à
<Stanley00> đúng là x-unikey, rip vubuntor756!
<Mandalord> a
<Mandalord> á
<OfficeCrab> :-\
<vubuntor675> hi
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor675> Có các lỗi thường gặp ở linux khi cài là gì ạ. em còn băn khoăn lắm
<vubuntor675> định cài linux
<Stanley00> thường nhất là *mất sạch dữ liệu do thiếu hiểu biết và không đọc kỹ hd sử dụng trước khi dùng* :(
<Stanley00> lỗi tiếp theo có lẽ là "gparted/installer không nhận phân vùng do dùng các trình chia đĩa *cổ* "
<vubuntor675> ^_^ thế em cài phiên bản mới nhất bên phiên bản ubuntu của mình thì sao ?
<Stanley00> các lỗi này không phải do ubuntu, mà đa số là *do người dùng* thôi.
<Stanley00> nên phiên bản ubuntu không quan trọng lắm trong trường hợp này
<vubuntor675> đúng vậy, hi. em muốn hỏi thêm nhé
<vubuntor291> xin lỗi cho mình hỏi là cách cài đặt như thế nào ạ, và hình thức cài đặt nào là an toàn nhất
<Stanley00> biết google, biết đọc tài liệu từ trang chủ, biết sda, sda1, sda2... /, /home, biết mount point, bootloader, ext4, swap... chắc là đủ cài được rồi
<vubuntor291> ok
<chungbd> vubuntor291: bạn đã đọc hướng dẫn về cài đặt chưa?
<Stanley00> nói dài thế thôi chứ cài đặt Ubuntu dễ lắm, không chắc thì bạn nên dùng/cài thử trên máy ảo trước khi thực hành trên máy thật
<chungbd> vubuntor291: nếu chưa hãy đọc qua 1 chút nhé, nếu đọc rồi thì thử làm vài lần đi là biết ngay
<vubuntor291> ok em biết 1 số cách
<vubuntor291> nhưng cách nào là an toàn nhất khi cài máy ảo
<Stanley00> vubuntor291: thế bạn biết những cách nào?
<vubuntor291> qua usb ạ
<vubuntor291> trên đầu đĩa nữa
<vubuntor291> vậy cho em hỏi còn cách nào tốt hơn k
<Stanley00> cài bằng đĩa thì sẽ tốn một cái đĩa, và chậm hơn USB, ngoài ra thì 2 cách này như nhau cả.
 * Stanley00 thì toàn cài từ USB
<chungbd> vubuntor291: nếu bạn cài máy ảo thì dùng luôn file iso của Ubuntu, cần gì đĩa hay usb
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-16
<vubuntor673> lam sao de cai dat driver nVIDIA trong Ubuntu
<vubuntor673> (How to install nVIDIA driver in Ubuntu?)
<vubuntor847> hi moi nguoi
<vubuntor847> co bac nao online ko a
<vubuntor847> hihihi
<vubuntor847> hihihi
<vubuntor847> bac nao biet cau hinh .htaccess thi giup em voi
<vubuntor847> website em bi ddos,em muon dung .htaccess block 1 user-agent nhung ko biet cach
<vubuntor847> Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1)
<vubuntor847> ai biet cau hinh .htaccess giup em voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor847: /me chưa thấy có gì liên quan tới Ubuntu ở đây cả :|
<vubuntor847> ko bac nao biet a :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor847: hỏi google chưa?
 * Stanley00 không nghĩ câu này khó đến nỗi google không thấy :(
<vubuntor847> hoi roi a,nhung van ko duoc :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor847: thê bạn block thế nào?
<vubuntor847> hi,minh block duoc roi
<vubuntor847> cam on cac ban
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-17
<vubuntor863> hi chào các bác
<vubuntor863> cho phép em hỏi vấn đề này một chút được không ?
<vubuntor863> ở nhà em có cái máy nhưng mà tự nhiên nó bị hư vga onboard
<OfficeCrab> uhm
<vubuntor863> em nghĩ là mình mua cái vga rời về gắn vào
<vubuntor863> không biết nó có lên hình lại không
<OfficeCrab> có
<vubuntor863> máy em hiện dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor863> mấy ngày không vào được em cũng rất buồn
<OfficeCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor863> vậy là được àk , vậy nếu mua thì em nên mua vga serri nào dùng mới tốt cho ubuntu
<OfficeCrab> nvidia
<OfficeCrab> là tốt nhất
<vubuntor863> okay , em cũng nghĩ là như vậy
<vubuntor863> em hiểu rồi thank các bác nhe
<vubuntor863> buổi sáng tốt lành
<vubuntor863> :D
<OfficeCrab> ( : |
<vubuntor863> thank bác office Crab
<vubuntor863> :D
<mariozx> Mọi người cho hỏi chút với. Con chuột mình tự động tắt sau 5s ở chế độ tiết kiệm pin (không cắm xạc). Phải kích chuột 1 cái để sử dụng lại chuột khá là bất tiện
<mariozx> Làm thế nào bỏ chế độ này đi vậy? Mình dùng ubuntu 13.10
<OfficeCrab> của chuột hay là của cái gì?
<_Tux_> mariozx: thì cứ kích đi
<_Tux_> mất gì lolz
<mariozx> mất thời gian lắm
 * _Tux_ ếu phải lick, dùng ầm ầm
<_Tux_> mariozx: mất thời gian?
<_Tux_> bao nhiêu s?
<OfficeCrab> tùy mà
<OfficeCrab> có thể cái này do cái laptop mode tools
<mariozx> mất 1 thao tác click + 0.5 giây để biết con trỏ chuột đang ở đâu
<mariozx> Mà nhất là việc gây khó chịu
<_Tux_> đấy là do bạn khó chịu
<OfficeCrab> _Tux_: không
<_Tux_> chứ thật ra đâu có mất thời gian
<OfficeCrab> cái này khó chịu lắm
<OfficeCrab> của laptop mode tools
<_Tux_> OfficeCrab: em bị rồi mà
<OfficeCrab> ngu học cực kỳ
<_Tux_> =]]
<mariozx> uk, khả năng là laptop mode tools, mình mới cài
 * _Tux_ ignore cái devices USB mà
<OfficeCrab> vào đó tắt cái usb suspend đi
<mariozx> ok, đã hiểu. Cảm ơn OfficeCrab,
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-18
<xman> Chào mọi người
<xman> mình cần hỗ trợ kết nối VPN từ ubuntu 10.04 tới draytek virgo 2900
<xman> có ai biết cho mình xin cái link hướng dẫn với
<xman> mình search trên google ra nhiều lắm làm tương tự vậy nhưng không được
<xman> - Tạo kết nối VPN mới, nhập IP wan của modem (xài cáp quang, IP tĩnh), user pass, trong advance chọn mppe, bên ipv4 add thêm route và chọn use this connection only for resource...
<OfficeCrab> VPN gì ấy chứ
<xman> mình dùng dùng máy ảo window kết nối vào thì OK
<xman> nhưng dùng ubuntu 10.04 thì chịu không kết nối được
<xman> @0fficeCrab: mình muốn dùng VNP để từ ngoài kết nối vào mạng công ty
<xman> trên công ty xài draytek virgo 2900 đã cấu hình, và nếu dùng window xp kết nối thì OK
<xman> còn dùng ubuntu thì đang bó tay
<OfficeCrab> có nhiều kiểu VPN
<xman> mình kết nối PPTP
<xman> (hồi xưa cái laptop có làm theo hướng dẫn 1 lần thì kết nối OK, giờ cái desktop cũng làm theo y vậy mà không được, chưa biết thiếu bước nào)
<OfficeCrab> có mấy vấn đề
<OfficeCrab> 1 là 10.04 cổ quá, hết đát rồi
<OfficeCrab> 4 năm chứ ít gì
<OfficeCrab> thứ hai là nhớ không nhầm PPTP có vấn đề bảo mật
<OfficeCrab> nên người ta cũng không xài nữa
<OfficeCrab> .g pptp security
<SuperLuserv2> OfficeCrab: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point-to-Point_Tunneling_Protocol
<OfficeCrab> PPTP is (as of October 2012) considered cryptographically broken and its use is no longer recommended by Microsoft
<xman> biết là 10.04 cổ nhưng mà máy này có mấy phần mềm “đặc thù” cài lại mệt lắm nên chưa nâng cấp nó lên được
<xman> hiện tại trên công ty người ta vẫn còn cấu hình PPTP nên dùng nó kết nối thôi khi nào người ta chuyển sang cái mới thì client chuyển theo
<OfficeCrab> haiz, thế mình chịu, có đụng vào cái đó bao giờ đâu
<xman> thnx OfficeCrab
<lewtds> xman: setup xong hình như phải restart lại một lần :-?
<xman> lewtds, settup xong không cần phải restart máy
<lewtds> hồi trước em connect vpn cisco phải thế :-?
<xman> xong rồi cảm ơn mọi người do cái thằng firewall firestarter nó chặn
<xman> tạm thời tắt nó đi thì kết nối được
<xman> giờ tìm cách thêm rule cho nó là OK
<lewtds> haha
<lewtds> mệt ghê với mấy ku firewall
<xman> có chừng đó thôi mà mất 1 buổi sáng loay hoay :P
<lewtds> _Tux_: Ubuntu-VN trên facebook active nhất tầm mấy h ý nhỉ?
<lewtds> sr, spam
<lewtds> ibus-bogo đã release bản 0.4.0. Mời mọi người xem release notes và dùng thử bản mới. :D
<lewtds> https://github.com/BoGoEngine/ibus-bogo-python/releases/tag/v0.4.0
<SuperLuserv2> [ Release v0.4.0 · BoGoEngine/ibus-bogo-python · GitHub ] - github.com
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-19
<CoconutCrab> http://dantri.com.vn/kinh-doanh/viet-nam-thang-vu-kien-doi-boi-thuong-4-ti-usd-829408.htm
<SuperLuserv2> [ Việt Nam thắng vụ kiện đòi bồi thường 4 tỉ USD - Kinh doanh - Dân trí ] - dantri.com.vn
<CoconutCrab> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-25756961
<SuperLuserv2> [ BBC News - A Point of View: Sex and the French ] - www.bbc.co.uk
<vubuntor809> mấy ad ơi cho em hỏi cái . em muốn cài linux trên win xp mà xóa hẵn luôn win xp thì làm thế nào . em ko có usb không có đĩa nên mấy cách đó không làm được có cách nào để cài trực tiếp mà xóa luôn win cũ không mấy anh
<vubuntor452> mấy anh ơi
<_Tux_> sao em :3
<_Tux_> np: Nirvana-The Man Who Sold the World
<_Tux_> http://www.gocnhinalan.com/bai-cua-khach/mt-mu-mo.html
<SuperLuserv2> [ Một Đời Mưu Mẹo ] - www.gocnhinalan.com
<vubuntor376> may anh oi
<vubuntor376> em moi vua burn file iso bang win 7 vao trong dia dvd
<vubuntor376> bay h em bo vao nhung khong boot duoc de cai ai chi em duoc khong
<_Tux_> vubuntor376: checksum file iso chÆ°a?
<_Tux_> mà burn file iso chứ không phải copy paste file iso vào cái DVD đâu nhá
<_Tux_> :v
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-12
<SunnyCrab> http://www.bbc.co.uk/vietnamese/culture_social/2015/01/150111_will_religion_ever_disappear_vert_fut
<SuperLuserv3> [ Tôn giáo liệu có ngày diệt vong? - BBC Vietnamese ] - www.bbc.co.uk
<Stanley00> SunnyCrab: nhầm tab? :P
<SunnyCrab> hue
<khanhpt> tôn giáo diệt vong thế éo nào được
 * favadi hóng Chritian Khanh phát biểu
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-13
<vubuntor551> Chào các bác, nhờ các bác chỉ giáo giúp em
<CoconutCrab> ¿
<vubuntor551> em đang xài laptop asus X453M, em cài ubuntu xong khi khởi động thì tắt không được
<vubuntor551> còn cài bằng wubi thì nó báo lỗi hoài
<vubuntor551> em đang dùng win 8.1 đã tắt fastboot rùi
<vubuntor551> nhờ các bác chỉ giùm e
<CoconutCrab> tắt không được tức là..?
<CoconutCrab> hmm
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-14
<vubuntor655> chào các bác
<vubuntor655> em đang xài asus X453M nhưng cài ubuntu thì không shutdown được, touchpad cũng không hoạt động được, nhờ các bác chỉ em với
<vubuntor791> cho em hoi. may em da cai ubuntu nhung bua chon nham dinh dang no xoa het cac phan vung truoc va dia boot khong vao duoc
<Stanley00> và...?
<Stanley00> vubuntor791: bạn còn ở đó không? Thế câu hỏi của bạn là gì? hoặc bạn cần support gì?
<LemonCrab> hue
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-15
<favadi> vote ban sovietw0rm, hành tung đáng ngờ
<favadi> đã xài tor còn liên tục vào ra
<favadi> CoconutCrab: vote?
<CoconutCrab> wut?
<CoconutCrab> đây là channel public
<CoconutCrab> nên kệ thôi
<vubuntor026> chào các bác
<quydo> halo
<vubuntor026> em đang xài máy asus X453M, em nên cài ubuntu 64 hay 32 bit vậy
<vubuntor026> em đã cài 64 bit rùi, nó không shutdown được
<ArmchairCrab> à
<ArmchairCrab> asus thì..
<ArmchairCrab> dễ tèo mấy cái đó lắm
<ArmchairCrab> :3
<quydo> shutdown nó báo gì mà k đc bạn
<vubuntor026> không biết có nên cài cái 32 bit không
<vubuntor026> bác chỉ em với, em cài xong nó không shutdown được thì làm sao vậy bác
<ArmchairCrab> lỗi đó nằm trong bios của asus òi
<ArmchairCrab> chịu
<ArmchairCrab> :3
<ArmchairCrab> bạn dùng bản ubuntu nào vậy?
<Stanley00> vubuntor026: không được thì cũng phải có lỗi gì đó, hoặc có gì đó trên màn hình chứ?
<vubuntor026> nó đứng cứng đơ luôn
<vubuntor026> ở biểu tượng mấy cái chấm chạy
<vubuntor026> cáo cách nào khắc phục không vậy bác
<ArmchairCrab> không có đâu á
<ArmchairCrab> :3
<vubuntor026> bản 64 bit
<vubuntor026> 14.04 lts
<Stanley00> vubuntor026: lúc đó nhấn nút esc, sẽ thấy các message, hoặc cứ tắt bằng lệnh shutdown trong terminal để có thêm thông tin. Chứ bao nhiêu thông tin đây thì chịu.
<ArmchairCrab> dùng thử 14.10 xem
<ArmchairCrab> có thể bản mới sẽ cập nhật đủ bios
<vubuntor026> có nên update bios không bác
<quydo> bạn vào được terminal ko, gõ, dmesg | tail
<ArmchairCrab> cóa
<quydo> rồi paste output đây xem
<ArmchairCrab> thôi cứ làm theo
<ArmchairCrab> các bạn kia nói đi
 * ArmchairCrab ngoe nguẩy đuôi bò đi
<vubuntor026> thanks bác
<vubuntor026> em đang xài win, bác đợi tí
<ArmchairCrab> tèo luôn không vào lại nổi
<ArmchairCrab> amen
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-18
<vubuntor050> Xin chào các bạn
<vubuntor050> xin hỏi có ai rành về phần cứng không
<vubuntor050> mình đang muốn mua 1 laptop chay Ubuntu
<vubuntor050> nhưng không biết máy nào tốt cho HĐH Linux
<vubuntor050> mong các bạn giúp đỡ
<vubuntor209> chào các bác, em có sự cố nhờ giúp đỡ
<vubuntor209> em đang xài máy tính asus X453MA
<vubuntor209> cài thì được nhưng không shutdown máy được
<vubuntor209> và không thay đổi được độ sáng màn hình
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-18
<Old_UnReg_User> j #archlinuxvn
<vubuntor103> alo
<CoconutCrab> ola
<vubuntor103> cho em hỏi làm thế nào để mình kết nối với thư mục share của windows vậy ???
<MrTuxHdb> cài lại Windows thô
<CoconutCrab> bạn vào file manager, chọn connect to server
<CoconutCrab> rồi gõ đường dẫn vào
<CoconutCrab> ví dụ smb://192.168.1.2/share
<vubuntor428> tôi có máy laptop asus cài ubuntu 14.04.3, khi mở máy thì ko vào được màn hình dekstop
<lewtds_> vubuntor428: không vào được desktop tức là sao nhỉ?
<lewtds_> ra một màn hình đen xì?
<lewtds_> không có text?
<lewtds_> hay ra được đến chỗ login?
<vubuntor428> không đến chỗ login, nhưng khi tắt nóng sau vài giây bật lại thì vào được
<vubuntor428> ????
<lewtds_> vubuntor428 bị vậy có thường xuyên không?
<CoconutCrab> ASUS model nào vậy?
<CoconutCrab> có phải UX305FA hem? :3
<vubuntor428> đúng thế
<lewtds_> CoconutCrab lại còn kể ra đúng tên máy nữa haha
<lewtds_> thôi có chuyên gia support ở đây rồi
<vubuntor428> ?????
<vubuntor428> ?????
<vubuntor428> giúp đi
<CoconutCrab> :v
<CoconutCrab> chét mợ
<CoconutCrab> đang định mua cái máy đó
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor428: khóc đi
<CoconutCrab> mà lại phốt thế này
<CoconutCrab> thôi không mua nữa
<MrTuxHdb> con đó bệnh nó thế
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<lewtds_> CoconutCrab: k bh mua asus
<quydo> sao ko dung HP di
<MrTuxHdb> mấy dòng của Asus có con bị lỗi kernel
<quydo> HP có sao đâu
<MrTuxHdb> vui vl
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> Linux sucks
<MrTuxHdb> just it
<lewtds_> HP ngon nhất hihi
<CoconutCrab> sad
<CoconutCrab> :v
<MrTuxHdb> buy MBP
<MrTuxHdb> and use Windows
<CoconutCrab> lewtds_: con đó bọn nó khen mà
<MrTuxHdb> close thread
<CoconutCrab> dùng được cho cả openbsd
<lewtds_> CoconutCrab: khen thế nào thì cũng ghét Asus
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor428: máy đó cài sẵn ubuntu à bạn?
<lewtds_> phần cứng lởm, toàn custom hardware code
<lewtds_> chả tương thích với cái gì
<MrTuxHdb> phần cứng PC éo nào chả lởm
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> HP, Dell, ASUS cũng thế
<vubuntor428> mình ghét windows
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor428: bạn tự cài à?
<C4NoC> hế nhô
<vubuntor428> ok, tự cài
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> nhớ rồi
<C4NoC> bug gì thế
<CoconutCrab> con đấy hình như người ta khuyên cài 15.04
<CoconutCrab> hay 15.10 gì đó
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor428> trước đây cài 12.04 sau đó cài phiên bản 14.04 dùng rất ngon, tuy nhiên hiện tượng đó bây giờ mới thấy
<C4NoC> :3
<quydo> cứ lên mới nhất đi
<C4NoC> dzụ gì thế
<C4NoC> cài funtoo đi
<C4NoC> :3
<quydo> Cài Kalu đi bạn
<vubuntor428> thôi đi chỉ ubuntu thôi, cơ bản người sử dụng quen cái này rồi
<C4NoC> :3
<quydo> quen hay ko do người sử dụng mà
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor428: bạn cài 15.10 ấy
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor428> vấn đề là họ nhác, ko phải mấy ảnh ở diễn đàn ubuntuvn đâu
<C4NoC> summary với
<vubuntor428> 15.10 bản thử nghiệm mà
<vubuntor428> ko sài bản thử nghiệm
<C4NoC> :3
 * C4NoC lại thấy bản .10 stable nhất
<C4NoC> :3
<quydo> 15.10 là thửu nghiệm ak
<quydo> may mà chưa cài
<quydo> :|
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor428: thử nghiệm nào
<CoconutCrab> bản xịn mà
<C4NoC> bản xịn đóa
<C4NoC> fix bớt bug từ .04
<C4NoC> :3
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor428: bạn mua máy này từ bao giờ thế?
<CoconutCrab> dùng ngon không? :3
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ngon thì đã chả lên đây hỏi nhỉ
<lewtds_> sao lại thử nghiệm được?
<vubuntor428> trước đây cài 12.04 sau rồi 14.04 đều ok, nhưng bây gio xuất hiện lỗi đó
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor428: thế mua máy từ lúc nào thế bạn?
<lewtds_> à chắc ý vubuntor428 là non-LTS ; )
<vubuntor428> mua được 3 năm rồi
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> bung bét chưa?
 * lewtds_ vote mua MBP
<C4NoC> có phải đi sửa gì hem
<vubuntor428> chưa hệ sửa chữa
<C4NoC> máy xuống cấp nhiều ko
<C4NoC> ủa, cơ mà bị lỗi gì thế
<CoconutCrab> thế thì sao UX305 được
<CoconutCrab> con kia mới ra mà
<CoconutCrab> thôi không sao
<CoconutCrab> lewtds_: đắt gấp 3
<CoconutCrab> :v
<CoconutCrab> túm lại
<CoconutCrab> cứ 1510 mà tiến
<vubuntor428> khỉ
<vubuntor428> máy chưa sửa gì hết
<CoconutCrab> he
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor428> <CoconutCrab> bản xịn trong không phải LTS
<CoconutCrab> ui
<CoconutCrab> thế cấu hình máy bạn thế nào?
<vubuntor428> không phải máy mình, máy một đồng nghiệp
<CoconutCrab> okay
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor428> tiếc rằng gio họ đang bận
<CoconutCrab> thế máy của bạn như thế nào?
<CoconutCrab> bạn đang làm ở HN hay SG?
<C4NoC> cơ mà sao phải ubuntu
<vubuntor428> ở Vinh
<C4NoC> windoze thẳng tiến
<quydo> ở mô vinh rứa :D
<vubuntor428> thôi đi ông, họ từ Bill lâu rồi
<vubuntor428> TP.Vinh nhỏ xíu
<vubuntor428> Trường Thi
<quydo> ok thế dự định cậu ra sao
<CoconutCrab> cách mạng dữ vậy
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor428> ko cách mạng thì đào đâu ra $$$$ mà trả
<C4NoC> chỗ nào mà ghê dzị
<C4NoC> mua ở shop TPB ấy
<C4NoC> rẻ lắm
<C4NoC> nói CoconutCrab chỉ chỗ cho
<vubuntor428> dự định ạ, chưu khó thôi, nghĩa là phải mở máy sau đó tắt nóng và mở lại lần 2
<C4NoC> thế túm lại là lỗi gì, vô trễ chả bít
<vubuntor428> lỗi là khi mở máy không vào được dékstop
<vubuntor428> nhưng khi tắt máy mở lại thi ok
<CoconutCrab> thế triệu chứng
<CoconutCrab> mở máy lên thì nó đến đâu
<CoconutCrab> đen xì hay thế nào?
<vubuntor428> màn hình có màu cơ bản của ubuntu nhưng ko có login
<C4NoC> có chuột hem
<CoconutCrab> hmmm
<CoconutCrab> chuột chạy đi chạy lại được ha
<vubuntor428> chuột ko có
<vubuntor428> ko di chuyển con chuột và ko có con trỏ
<C4NoC> chọt chọt ko thấy con trỏ đâu?
<CoconutCrab> nghe như vấn đề của phần mềm
<CoconutCrab> không phải vấn đề của phần cứng
<CoconutCrab> thôi được rồi
<CoconutCrab> lúc nó đơ
<CoconutCrab> bạn bấm thử Ctrl-Alt-F1
<CoconutCrab> chuyển qua console
<CoconutCrab> login vào
<CoconutCrab> top
<CoconutCrab> xem nó có đơ hay chạy gì không
<CoconutCrab> rồi restart thử X xem
<quydo> top, xem log
<quydo> vào /var/log
 * CoconutCrab tát tát quydo 
<CoconutCrab> gọi khanhpt ra đây
<C4NoC> :3
<quydo> tắt cái splash screen đi
<quydo> Khanhpt đi du hí rồi
<C4NoC> :3
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<quydo> xem console nó dừng chỗ nào
<C4NoC> quydo: thế đưa root cho CoconutCrab là được
<quydo> chứu ngồi chém
<C4NoC> khỏi cần khanhpt
<quydo> tốn thời gian
<vubuntor428> mình đã instatt ubuntu mới nhất rồi, vấn bị vậy
<quydo> thế qua Kalu dùng đi
<quydo> anh em với Ubuntu ca
<quydo> s/ca/cả
<SuperLuserv3> quydo meant to say: anh em với Ubuntu cả
<CoconutCrab> :v
<CoconutCrab> đây là #ubuntu-vn
<CoconutCrab> không phải #kalu-vn nhé
<C4NoC> vote ban
<CoconutCrab> me sút quydo
<quydo> á đù, chém thôi :D
<quydo> vào sửa file grub đi, bỏ cái splash screen
<C4NoC> có Ambassador support mà chém hả
<quydo> cho nó full console, xem nó dừng ở đâu
<quydo> thfi vào /var/log xem log của nó
<quydo> cơ bản là ko có duyên ubuntu thì nên qua Kalu
 * quydo bộp bộp
<vubuntor428> Cảm ơn Diễn đàn nhé
<CoconutCrab> diễn đàn nào
<C4NoC> :3
<quydo> :D
<vubuntor428> xin lỗi hotro trực tuyến trên ubuntu-vn
<MrTuxHdb> toàn mấy thằng ăn không ngồi rồi chém gió
 * MrTuxHdb ghét
 * MrTuxHdb đạp đạp CoconutCrab 
 * CoconutCrab bét bét
<vubuntor228> alo
<C4NoC> a nô
<quydo> Kalu
<vubuntor228> cho mình hỏi sao ibus-unikey của mình ko gõ được từ giữa
<vubuntor228> cho mình hỏi sao ibus-unikey của mình ko gõ được từ "giữa"
<CoconutCrab> giữa
<CoconutCrab> thấy được mà
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor228> giuwã
<Stanley_UnReg> vubuntor228: thế bạn gõ thế nào? và nó ra từ gì?
<C4NoC> giữa
<C4NoC> :3
<Stanley_UnReg> vubuntor228: vậy muốn gõ từ giữa, bạn gõ thế nào?
<vubuntor228> mình gõ g+i+u+a+w+x
<vubuntor228> mình phải gõ ữa trước rồi mới lùi về gõ gi
<quydo> đc mà
<quydo> giữa
<quydo> giữa
<vubuntor228> :)
<vubuntor228> để mình thử chuyển về ngôn ngữ tiếng việt xem
<quydo> g+i+u+w+a+x
<vubuntor228> hihi. cám ơn bạn
<Stanley_UnReg> vubuntor228: nghe lạ qúa, chắc thử update hệ thống rồi restart thử xem sao
<CoconutCrab> v:
<Stanley_UnReg> CoconutCrab: nghe cứ như win đâu ấy nhỉ =]]
<CoconutCrab> :A
<vubuntor228> với cả mình muốn chạy 1 phần mềm trên wine
<vubuntor228> mình tìm trên mạng chỉ có bản cũ mới chạy được
<vubuntor228> bản mới nhất của phần mềm đó, mình cài ko chạy được
<vubuntor228> mình phải tìm hiểu những gì để có thể sửa lỗi được?
<C4NoC> cài windoze
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor428> bạn dùng unikey hay Bogo
<vubuntor228> mình dùng ibus-unikey
<lewtds_> bogo dừng phát triển và hỗ trợ rồi các bạn nhé
<vubuntor428> dùng ubuntu phiên bản mấy
<Stanley_UnReg> lewtds_: ơ... sao thế sn?
<vubuntor428> sửa lỗi đó bằng cách gi ửa rồi xóa space
<vubuntor228> mình dung ubuntu 15.10
<vubuntor428> mới thế, đó là bản demo mà, mình ít dùng bản này mình chỉ dùng LST thôi
<vubuntor228> :)
<vubuntor228> để mình cài lại bản 14 :)
<vubuntor428> nhưng ở bản nào cũng vậy thôi dùng bộ gõ ibus-unikey khi gõ từ giửa đều bị thế
<vubuntor228> thế ko có cách nào sửa ah, bạn?
<vubuntor428> theo mình bạn dùng Bogo đi
<vubuntor228> uh. để mình thử :)
<vubuntor428> Bogo thịch hợp cho gõ tiếng việt trên Office, web và một số ứng dụng khác
<vubuntor428> nếu bạn lập trình cần phải dùng tiếng việt thì sử dụng ibus-unikey
<vubuntor428> tóm lại bạn nên dùng cả hai
<vubuntor228> vâng ah!
<vubuntor428> mỗi bộ gõ đều có điểm mạnh và yếu riêng
<CoconutCrab> ( ._.)
<vubuntor428> Bogo có hiện tượng là ko gõ được tiếng việt nếu bạn copy và pase
<vubuntor428> lúc đó sẽ ko gõ được tiếng việt
<vubuntor428> để giải quyết vấn đề đó bạn chuyển sang gõ tiếng anh và tiếp tục chuyển sang Bogo thì gõ được tiếng V
<vubuntor428> cách chuyển rất đơn giản là nhấn nút space+ctr
<vubuntor228> mình cài bogo rồi ah. làm thế nào để bật nó ah? Mình vào text Entry không thấy
<vubuntor428> bấn chuột phải vào biểu tượng ibus-unikey(gần logo netwok)
<vubuntor428> sau đó chọn thiết lập văn bản(ubuntu tiếng việt)
<vubuntor428> bấm chuột vào dấu +
<vubuntor428> để thêm bộ gõ vào
<vubuntor428> dấu - loại bỏ bộ gõ
<vubuntor428> chú ý tại ô switch to pre....đặt phím tắt hoặc bật bộ gõ
<vubuntor228> giữa
<vubuntor228> :))
<vubuntor228> Cám ơn bạn nhiều ah!
<vubuntor428> ơn huệ máu gì
<CoconutCrab> (._. )
<vubuntor349> khi firefox download 1 file về. Mình ấn vào nút open foder download, nhưng khi đó cửa sổ file expoler chỉ rung rung. Mình muốn nó hiển thị ra luôn thì làm thế nào ah?
<vubuntor349> mình tìm ra rồi ah, cám ơn mọi người
<CoconutCrab> :v
<CoconutCrab> that was fast
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-19
<vubuntor328> 2
<Stanley00> hi
<lewtds> ba
<vubuntor328> ko có ai hỏi gì sao?
<CoconutCrab> có gì để hỏi đâu
<CoconutCrab> :3
<C4NoC> :3
<MrTuxHdb> có ai xài ubuntu/linux đâu mà hỏi
<vubuntor328> có ai biết HCM eGov Framework
<MrTuxHdb> windows + mac hết
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<CoconutCrab> cái đó chắc là viết bằng .net hả
<MrTuxHdb> eGov cho dễ hack hể
<vubuntor328> thế mà cứ tưởng mã nguồn mở
<MrTuxHdb> mã nguồn mở là cái gì?
<MrTuxHdb> có ăn được hơm
<C4NoC> ăn thì cái gì cũng ăn được
<C4NoC> mà ăn có ngon hơm thôi
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-20
<vubuntor144> làm ơn chỉ gíup mình cách checkout 1 project sử dụng git trên ubuntu ?
<CactusTurtle> git clone https://ubuntu-vn.org/crap.git
<CactusTurtle> trước đó sudo apt-get install git
<lewtds> vubuntor144: cài git xong rồi thì nó sẽ giống hệt các hướng dẫn sử dụng git trên mạng
<vubuntor198> 1
<vubuntor484> :)
<lewtds> : D
<vubuntor484> Em vừa cài ubuntu song song với win10, em chọn boot ở ssd(win10) còn ubuntu em cài vào ổ HDD thì khi khởi động bị lỗi no such device: grub rescue. em phải vào bios chọn boot từ ssd thì mới vào đc ubuntu ~~. Cho em hỏi cách fix với ạ
<lewtds> vubuntor484: boot vào ubuntu rồi cài lại grub
<lewtds> VD ổ ssd là /dev/sda, hdd là /dev/sdb thì cài grub vào sdb
<lewtds> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<vubuntor484> lần đầu tiên em dùng ubuntu ạ, cho em xin lệnh đc k. :)
<vubuntor484> cảm ơn lewtds, để em khởi động lại máy để thử :)
<lewtds> btw, mình k chắc là nó hoạt động đâu nhé
<lewtds> lol, nhanh quá
<vubuntor130> :)
<vubuntor130> bác lewtds ơi
<vubuntor130> em gõ rồi vẫn bị lỗi :(
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor130> lỗi  no such device: grub rescue
<CoconutCrab> thôi cứ chọn theo bios cũng tốt mà
<CoconutCrab> :3
 * CoconutCrab toàn chọn theo ios
<vubuntor130> :(
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-21
<vubuntor633> Chào các bác, em mới cài ubuntu song song với win 10. mà khi khởi động lại nó chỉ boot thẳng vào win10, k hiện grub để chọn boot vào win hay ubuntu.
<vubuntor633> :(
<CoconutCrab> giờ dùng uefi nó thế mà
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> bạn đẩy cái device cài ubunte lên đầu trong bios boot order/priority là xong
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-22
<khanhpt> exit
<CoconutCrab> exit my arse
<quydo-> ping
<quydo-> các chế cho hỏi có soft nào record được video và cả audio ko
<quydo-> có mấy cái SimpleScreenRecorder, RecordMyDesktop...
<quydo-> nó ko có audio :|
<CoconutCrab> audio phải ghi riêng
<quydo-> sau có dùng tools mix audio, video rồi mà vẫn ko đc :|
<MrTuxHdb> ffmpeg
<MrTuxHdb> xịn max
<quydo-> ok :D
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-24
<vubuntor076> em co cai may ibm r50e cu muon cai lubuntu14.03 nhung khong boot dc bang usb co cach nao co the cai lubuntu nua khong ?
<vubuntor076> lieu em co the vao win xong cai lubuntu dc khong
<vubuntor076> ?
<FrozenCrab> cài từ CD đi bạn
<FrozenCrab> :3
<FrozenCrab> DVD chứ
<FrozenCrab> con đó có ổ DVD chưa nhỉ
<vubuntor076> co rui cau hinh la chip celeron 1.5g nhung ram chi co 256m lieu cai co bi sao khongak ?
<FrozenCrab> 256 thì hơi ít
<FrozenCrab> chạy cái trình duyệt đã không nổi rồi
<FrozenCrab> bạn định dùng nó để làm những việc gì?
<vubuntor076> em cai Lubuntu
<vubuntor076> em đang học về lập trình nhúng linux
<FrozenCrab> nếu 256 thì chỉ chạy được dòng lệnh thôi
<FrozenCrab> :)
<FrozenCrab> bạn có thể bỏ khoảng 100~200k mua ram cho nó
<vubuntor076> ad tư vấn giúp em có hdh nhân linux nào nhẹ hơn nữa không
<FrozenCrab> up lên tầm 1 GB
<FrozenCrab> thì sẽ có nhiều lựa chọn hơn
<FrozenCrab> linux thì nhẹ hều nhưng mấy cái ứng dụng chạy trên linux có nhẹ đâu
<vubuntor076> cho em hỏi em muốn hiểu thêm về phần kernel  thì có tài liệu tiếng việt nào hay nói về nó không ad ?
<FrozenCrab> hem có
<FrozenCrab> đụng đến mấy cái món điện tử tin học thì phải học tiếng anh thôi
<FrozenCrab> bạn học trường nào ngành gì vậy?
<vubuntor076> em học dh Công  nghiệp năm 3
<FrozenCrab> à ĐH CN
<vubuntor076> ngành điện tử truyền thông
<FrozenCrab> ok
<FrozenCrab> khó đấy, chịu khó học tiếng Anh thôi
<FrozenCrab> cố gắng lên
<FrozenCrab> he he
<vubuntor076> em cám ơn ad nhìu
<FrozenCrab> cái core của Linux chạy trên máy 32 bit tầm 20 mb
<FrozenCrab> nhưng riêng firefox đã ăn từ 100~300 mb rồi
<FrozenCrab> không nhẹ hơn được đâu
<vubuntor076> em hơi tham muốn làm tầng dưới của hdh chứ em không phát triển ứng dụng :)
<FrozenCrab> ok
<FrozenCrab> vậy cài linux vào dùng dòng lệnh cũng ok đó
<vubuntor076> không biết ad có làm về viết driver không
<vubuntor076> ?
<FrozenCrab> không
<FrozenCrab> nhưng cũng không có gì đặc biệt về mảng đó cả
<vubuntor076> ad nói rõ hơn cho em biết được không
<FrozenCrab> bạn lên mạng kiếm quyển Linux Device Driver
<FrozenCrab> free thì phải
<FrozenCrab> có đủ thông tin để viết kernel driver
<FrozenCrab> chỉ là bạn có đủ kiên trì và quyết tâm không thôi
<vubuntor076> em cám ơn
<vubuntor076> ak cho em hỏi em muốn viết driver nhưng em chỉ học mỗi C liệu có gặp khó khăn gì không ak ?
<FrozenCrab> cũng không khó khăn lắm
<FrozenCrab> C là đủ
<FrozenCrab> nếu bạn viết bằng assembly thì driver bạn viết ra sẽ không dùng được cho nền tảng khác nhau (x86, arm, mips v.v..)
<FrozenCrab> bản thân Linux viết bằng C là chính, chỉ có 1 số phần quan trọng và có quan hệ mật thiết với platform mới dùng asm
<FrozenCrab> nói chung cứ lao vào viết, không sao đâu
<FrozenCrab> dễ ấy mà
<vubuntor076> :)
<vubuntor076> ad vui tính thật
 * FrozenCrab chui vào chăn
<vubuntor398> ad cho em hỏi em bị lỗi error: PAE is disabled on this Pentium M khi cai lubuntu14.03
<SeerCrab> bạn cài bản 32 bit?
<vubuntor398> đúng
<SeerCrab> thế thì sao lỗi được nhỉ
<SeerCrab> :3
<SeerCrab> lỗi đó mọc ra lúc nào?
<vubuntor398> em cho đĩa vào vẫn hiện lên giao diện tùy chọn nhưng chọn xong thì bị
<SeerCrab> máy của bạn pentium M đời Pentium 3 nhỉ?
<SeerCrab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<SeerCrab> đây
<SeerCrab> bạn làm theo hướng dẫn này đi
<vubuntor398> em đã vao dc giao dien cai đặt rùi ak
<vubuntor398> em cám ơn ad
<SeerCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor398> ad cho em hỏi nếu cài win trc rùi mà giờ cài lubuntu có phải xóa sạch ổ cứng không ak?
<SeerCrab> không cần
<SeerCrab> nhưng bạn nên tạo trước 1 phân vùng riêng cho ubuntu
<SeerCrab> mà máy cũ như vậy thì xóa win luôn cũng được
<vubuntor398> nếu cứ tiếp tục cài thì lubuntu tự động xóa hết ổ cứng ak
<SeerCrab> không, bạn sẽ có lựa chọn
<SeerCrab> nhưng việc resize phân vùng có thể gây lỗ
<SeerCrab> lỗi*
<SeerCrab> nên tất nhiên backup trước đi
<vubuntor398> em hiểu rùi :)
<vubuntor398> ad cho em hỏi có phải tất cả các phần mềm cài trên win đều cài trên ubuntu phải không ad
<vubuntor398> ?
<vubuntor398> dùng phần mềm wine
<SeerCrab> ubuntu là ubuntu
<SeerCrab> nếu cần dùng phần mềm windows hơn thì nên dùng windows
<SeerCrab> vì dùng wine kiểu gì nó cũng sẽ nhiều vấn đề hơn chạy trực tiếp trên win
<vubuntor398> em học điện tử muốn làm về nhúng trên linux nên có 1 số phần mềm chuyên ngành chỉ hỗ trợ win thôi ổ cứng em lại chỉ có 250g hơi ít cài cả 2 thì bất tiện :(
<vubuntor398> dù sao cũng cảm ơn ad :)
<SeerCrab> :|
<FrozenCrab> welcome back
<vubuntor308> em không cài dc
<FrozenCrab> uh huh
<FrozenCrab> máy yếu quá
<FrozenCrab> khó cà
<FrozenCrab> cài
<vubuntor308> in lubuntu ra đĩa dvd rùi nó hiện lên giao diện rùi qua dc cái lỗi PAE rùi nó load xong màn đen xì đợi mấy tiếng vẫn thế
<vubuntor308> nhưng chạy bản live cd thì lại vào dc
<vubuntor308> :(
<FrozenCrab> đen xì hả
<vubuntor308> đúng
<FrozenCrab> ủa cài từ livecd được mà
<vubuntor308> thì nó có dòng install lubuntu em chọn vào nó load xong hiện đúng 1 con chuột xong ko có cái gì 1 lúc sao thì màn đen xì
<vubuntor308> có bản nào nhẹ nữa ko ad :( cấu hình tối thiểu chạy linux thấp lắm mà?
<FrozenCrab> 256 mb thì ít quá
<FrozenCrab> con raspberry pi còn gâp đôi số đó
<vubuntor308> con này chạy ram ddr thui kiếm khoai lắm ad ak :(
<vubuntor308> mà cái lap này vẫn chạy xp ầm ầm
<vubuntor308> thế em mới khó hiểu
<FrozenCrab> XP từ năm 2001
<FrozenCrab> mua trên mạng đầy ấy mà
<FrozenCrab> vào mấy trang voz/nhattao ấy
<vubuntor308> em hỏi bản nhẹ nhất có phải là lubuntu không ad ?
<vubuntor308> em down về có 68* Mb thui
<FrozenCrab> bạn phải cài bằng dòng lệnh
<vubuntor308> oh cái này hay
<vubuntor308> :) đc đc
<vubuntor308> ad hướng dẫn em với :))
<FrozenCrab> bạn cứ cài bản server vào ấy
<vubuntor308> thui có tài liệu cài bằng dòng lệnh cũng dc ad ak em thích thế hơn :)
<vubuntor971> em bị mất mạng lúc nãy đang hỏi ad @FrozenCrab
<vubuntor971> em hỏi là máy em cấu hình ram 256m cài Lubuntu không dc
<FrozenCrab> tài liệu thì cứ lên wiki của ubuntu thôi
<FrozenCrab> :v
<vubuntor971> ad chỉ rõ hơn đc được không em chỉ biết tiếng việt viết thế chứ keyword search là gì thì mù tịt
<vubuntor971> :P
<FrozenCrab> vào thằng wiki của ubuntu ấy
<FrozenCrab> wiki + ubuntu + commandline installation
<vubuntor971> thé thì em hiểu rùi :)
<vubuntor971> thank ad
<MrTuxHdb> 256MB RAM thì xài ubuntu miminal
<MrTuxHdb> chạy CLI tít lòi
<MrTuxHdb> :))
#ubuntu-vn 2017-01-20
<vubuntor610> a ơi chỉ dùm em cách cài đặt bộ gõ tiếng hàn quốc với
<vubuntor610> làm theo hứng dẫn vẫn không được
<MrTuxHdb> dùng ibus
<MrTuxHdb> là có thôi mà
<vubuntor610> em cài scim dung phím tắt như nó không lên để chọn bộ gõ
<MrTuxHdb> CJK ăn hết
 * MrTuxHdb đi làm đã
<vubuntor610> anh có hỗ trợ bang anydesk được không
#ubuntu-vn 2020-01-16
<ubu_> hello co ai ko
<TetCrab> ko
<TetCrab> chết hết lâu rồi
<ubu_> cho xin cái support tai nghe bluetooth ko pair đc
#ubuntu-vn 2020-01-17
<TetCrab> huh
